# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Savage Tide Reboot IC

## DrK

The Savage Tide!


The sun shines down brightly on the busy harbour front as the porters bring aboard the last of the supplies, great pallets of barley, oats and water barrels being winched into the hold of the Sea Wyvren. The crew, a swarthy bunch of brigands seem to know their business as they ready the sails, tighten ropes and test the seals on the planks. One of the men, a bearded villanous looking rogue with scars on both sides of his face an eye patch covering his left eye hangs from the stern in a pulley seat, surprisingly deft hands putting the final touches onto the fresh paint replacing the name she had been given when stolen away.  



Lara and Grimgor stands quietly aboard the vessel, leaning gently against the rail of the aft castle as they watch the coming and going.  Maybe 200ft out in the harbour the Blue Nixie gently bobbed at anchor, 

By the side of the vessel by the ramp up Lavinia was introducing some some of the passengers as they prepared to come aboard. Leaving others stowing supplies and making sure the 3 shiny new ballista were secured safely on the deck. The first 4 are a pair of brothers - Hans and Kurt Jaeger, tough men from Sasserine who are seeking a good life in the wild new frontier. The next pair, Penolope and Luke Vedek, a pair of missionaries of Erastil seeking to civilise the savage Olman. All just smile and nod, thanking Lavinia as they come aboard. 


Feres the balding priest sweats slightly as he staggers aboard with a heavy scrip containing all his possessions. A golden sword hangs from his throat indicating his loyalty to his to the golden Lady. He nods his head giving something between a bow and a nod to Lavinia. "My thanks Captain. Lady Lavinia. I thank you for passage to Fort Blackwell."



The small bearded gnome almost bounds aboard. The little gnome near enough shaking Lavinia's hand off as he scampers aboard the vessel. Shouting a welcome he practically capers on the deck looking out at the sea. constantly squints when he looks. He carries the odor of the land about with him, an odor that most find not too pleasant. He is talkative and chipper except when the subject of the natural world comes up, whereupon he flies into a frenzy of excited stuttering bliss, expounding upon obscure and often strangely fascinating (to him, at least) bits of lore. Urol has actually been to the Isle of Dread before, although his stay, in his words, was, "Unfortunately short due to events beyond my control, I might add! We've certainly nothing to fear this time around!" He looks about excited, his bags clinking with a dozen pots of vials of poisons and natural remedies.



A red haired tomboy Lirrith bounces aboard, hands resting on the hilt of her sword. Although Grimgor notices that the hands are soft and uncalloused. she smiles, "Ahoy Captain. Lady VanderBoren. I'm eager for the adventure aye!" As with the hands, and the well cut and then dirty clothes the whole appearance of her seems to be an act of sorts.



Wearing battered and scuffed leather and with a tired looking bow over his shoulder he slinks aboard with barely a glance at Lavinia.



As the noble approaches with a pair of dour looking servants Lavinia whispers to you Lara, "I'm sorry Lara. Avner is a son of House Meravanchi. I had to get loans to party finance the expedition and Lord Meravanchi insisted his youngest son Avner came to supervise his investment. He is a cad, a deviant, a deflowerer of young woman and as such I cannot him have him aboard the Nixie. Please take him aboard your vessel. Do not throw him overboard but please take him off my hands."

The young man swaggers up, an overblown bow as his two servants carry a massive chest aboard. The smug young man grinning, "Ah my good man. Point me to the master's cabin. I assume that one will be mine..


_Please introduce your PCs and then we can set sail_

The OOC thread

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus was happy to be moving onward, they city, while nice and pleasant, had it's downsides, just like any other city, and he was more at home in the wilderness anyway, D'Artagnan was in agreement as he squawked at this breakfast, a plump looking rat from the docks, looking a little startled at it's current predicament. 

He stood, sliding the chair backwards making that wood on wood noise as it did so, he fished out a few coins to pay for his meager breakfast and a small tip for the waitress, the coins snapped against the table as he stretched his back from the morning grogginess of sleep, and he looked side to side gaining his bearings. 

Once he found the direction of the docks, he took off, D'Artagnan flew off without a word, taking the to sky of the city screeching at any of the seagulls that got too close.

Finding the Sea Wyvren already boarding passengers, Aramus nodded at his luck, and headed towards the plank, lining up to take his turn to board. He noted everyone else was packed with luggage, chests, and bags packed full of things, all he had was his day pack, and the things on his person. Well, that and D'Artagnan.

As he got to the top he nodded to the two women, *"Captain"* he said to Lara *"Lady VanderBoren"* he said with another nod to the highborn woman, *"I am glad to have been welcome on this voyage, and will endeavor to provide what assistance D'Artagnan and I can provide."* with that, D'Artagnan screeched, loud enough for everyone to hear. Smiling through his glasses, he stepped on board to find a good railing to supervise.

Other than his Falcon, Aramus was a smallish man of later years, he wore glasses, and his hair was a salt and pepper mess, slightly to long, but not warranting enough to be lopped off yet, held mostly behind his head by a leather thong, he wore used, but loved, clothes, a bow on his back, and he used a staff for walking. Though, to take a guess, you think the staff was not for walking at all. 

As he found the railing, which was facing out towards the sea, he rested upon it, taking in the view, and his Falcon landed silently to his left, devouring another smaller creature with it's claws and beak.

----------


## RCgothic

Lara leans forward on the rail as she overseas the hive of activity as her command makes ready for sea, her new captain's proudly worn at a jaunty angle.

Down on the deck below Sasha the Wyvern's long-haired half-orc siege engineer fusses over her new artillery pieces. Nearby Bellin Oakwood, the bosun, is overseeing a crew of sailors winching an enormous water leaguer through the ship's main hatch. Lara knows that below decks a dozen more of the burliest crew members will be toiling at the capstan to lower the gigantic barrel, itself more than a tonne, safely down into the hold below. By Lara's side a slender halfing woman scribbles furiously in an enormous ledger half her size as she makes notes of everything brought aboard wherever it's to be stored for the journey.

As the passengers begin to arrive Lara catches Lavinia's eye and smiles warmly at her benefactor before making her way down to greet the new arrivals. The brothers and the missionaries she welcomes aboard confidently, quickly assigning them to berths in the forecastle bunkroom as the halfling woman by her side records meticulously their names, belongings and berths.

To the priest: "It's my pleasure Mr Feres, as we're going out that way anyway. You can pick a berth in the forecastle bunkroom. The head is right there in the bow, and if you can stomach it food will be served in the ward room aft of the lower deck several times daily. If you need anything be sure to let myself or Lieutenant Alden know. Ask any of the crew and they'll be able to direct you to her. I hope you enjoy your trip with us."

To the gnome: "Ah, you've been to the Isle of Dread? Excellent! I'm sure our Sailing Master Davtrix will be delighted to hear anything you remember about the island. I believe you and he will have a lot in common. Be sure to keep those poisons secure whilst aboard - we have a secure medical cabinet in the strongroom below if you'd prefer, speak to Dr Barlow for access. Did you hear everything I told Mr Feres? Excellent. I hope you enjoy your trip with us."

To Lirrith: "A woman after my own heart! Well we'll see what we can provide in that regard. In the meantime if you'd like a chance to try your hand about ship speak to Bellin when he's free - he's the handsome elf over there with the winch crew - and we'll see where we can put you to work! Forecastle bunkroom's that way, the head is in the bow. You can get your meals in the wardroom below aft."

To the untalkative one she merely gestures towards the forecastle. After he's gone Lara makes an aside to her halfling assistant: "Kelsey, make a note to have Vindalf keep an eye on that one."

Next up, Aramus. "Ah, Aramus, Lavinia let us know to be expecting you. I look forward to working together. If you head aft from here you'll find the party accommodation under the quarterdeck. Pick one of the free cabins as you wish. We'll be taking food in the great cabin and the officer's privy is in the wing gallery. I'll have a chance to chat more later."

And then comes Avner Meravanchi. Lara sucks her lip at Lavinia's warning and the sight of his entourage - the horse in particular. "A challenge then. Alright, we'll keep an eye on him." Lara graps the arm of a passing half-orc. "Kraask, send word for the carpenter please," she instructs before turning back to greet the young noble.

"Avner, a pleasure to have you aboard," she smiles winningly, turning on the charm. "I'm Lara Dantalion and this is my ship. Certainly I think we can accommodate you. Kelsey, please inform The Master he's to move into your cabin. I know it's not ideal, but you can sling your hammock in the ship's office. Have Lord Meravanchi's chest taken below at once," Lara continues smoothly, playing off the noble's misconception about titles aboard a sailing ship. "Your servants will need to berth with the crew I'm afraid, we have a full manifest of passengers on this trip."

At this moment a tool-belted gnome woman hurries up with the half-orc Kraask in tow. "Ah, Tasha, great timing. This is Tasha Goodsong, ship's carpenter. Tasha, I need you to rig a stable for Lord Meravanchi's horse in the starboard forecastle. Put up some partition walls and as much ventilation as possible. That way he'll be able to come out on deck as weather allows. Apologise to our guests there for the disruption and help them get resettled on the port side."

"That's the best accommodation we can manage for a horse," Lara reassures Avner. "The alternative would be to put him down in the hold, but that's a miserable existence on a long sea voyage."

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminated*
The jet black bird-man in a Sueloise robe approaches the gangplank. He doesn't seem to be carrying anything other than his swords and a light pack. *"Lara! This is the ship, yes?"*._ No warm greeting, no appreciation for being hired on as an additional sword in case of trouble. Well, at least this "Kona" comes cheaply, even though the quality of his weapons tells a different story._ He walks across, finding spot to stand on the deck where he doesn't interfere with the flow of goods and people coming onboard. *"As we discussed, I am not much of a sailor, but I can be a lookout if needed"*.


*Spoiler: Quick stats*
Show

Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' can take 1 Temp HP (1 minute) as a swift action. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance: Elemental Flux (Air: +4 dodge to AC included above)
Active Element: Air
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Using a point from the arcane reservoir to predict the weather with the weather sage exploit. 

Spell list:
0 (6): Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1 (5): Magic Missile, Touch of the Sea, Alter Winds, Enlarge Person
2 (4): Bulls Strength, Protection from Arrows

Isaac´s evolution point will be used for Improved Natural Armor (Ex) +2 AC



A little brown catfolk of a slim build finishes speaking with a bird perched on his shoulder in a language only the two can understand by the bay as the two approach to aboard. His walk is lithe and graceful. He looks around the vessel admiring its construction and design. "Splendid work! Great taste. Well, at the very least, this makes me feel more comfortable about the journey, dont you agree?" He turns his face to the red macaw. "Oooh! I am excited to meet our new crew members. Can you imagine? We have never been in a vessel of such size!"

The catfolk nods in agreement. As the two finally walk over to meet with the crew, he takes of his hood to reveal his face. Felix greets each and every person he comes across with a smile and a vow. "Hello! Good day sir (or lady). My name is Felix Clawson and my companion here is Isaac. I hope we have a nice journey together. My services are available to everyone on board so dont be shy to ask for my assistance." And then excuses himself to meet the captain. A few times, the parrot will make one or two remarks to them mostly to compliment or share his excitement. 

Felix decides its time to meet with the captain and give his first report on the subject of the weather.

----------


## RCgothic

"Ah, Kona! Yes, this is _The Sea Wyvern_. Three masts so definitely a ship, and shaping up to be a very fine one if I say so myself!" Lara greets enthusiastically, ever happy to talk about her new command.

"And definitely our berth for the voyage. However if we're talking about _the_ ship them even I would have to admit that Lady Lavinia's _Blue Nixie_ moored over yonder that will be accompanying us is a good deal larger than this one. But we'll see who's got it where it counts once we're at sea!" Lara jokes with a sideways grin at Lavinia.

"An extra pair of sharp eyes are always appreciated. It's a dull duty to my taste, best rotated frequently. It's an 80ft climb up to the... lookout's platform..." _Damn that's unfortunate!_ "or we can get Bellin to rig a chair lift if you'd prefer."

"Felix! Isaac!" she notices the kitsune's approach. "Is it time for the weather already? I'm sure our employer and I would be keen to hear what you think the day has in store."

----------


## Yas392

As soon as Lara begins indulging herself into a conversation, the sound of pants and footsteps can be heard from the bottom of the ramp. As they amplify, onlookers can glimpse a rising shadowy outline until they show their full appearance; a brunet humanoid with pointed ears, monkey, gay facial features and dark tight clothing, reinforced by steel shoulder pieces. He is neither stocky nor tall, bordering the average measurement of his race. As he reveals himself, he veers to the side, bends down and huffs in repetition as one of his hands clings to the ship's rail. It is not past a minute before he stands up, his breathing resuming its normal pace. He waves at the passengers, Lavinia and Lara.

*"Hello all. Lady Lavinia. Captain Lara. Sorry for my tardiness. I had to make some last minute purchases. Gotta be well-prepared for the sea. I hope I am not too late for the departure."* 

After the last sound escape his mouth, one of his hand scratches the back of his head as he smiles in a cheery but sheepish way, enhancing his monkey characteristics. The moment ends when he plants a hand on his chest.

*"I am Tygar Foster. I look forward to working you. While I see staffed healers, an addition would not hurt. Better yet one who has experience communing with the sea to lessen its rage. The sea is benevolent yet cruel."*

----------


## DrK

The arrival of a host of personalities continues throughout the morning until finally Master Thain, the heavy set ginger bearded dwarf in charge of the ship's security, orders the gangplank raised. From the shore Lavinia waves and begins heading to the skiff to take her out to the the awaiting _Blue Nixie_ "Fare winds and safe voyage my friends" she shouts to Grimgor and Lara, "We shall try and stay together, if not we shall see you at Fort Blackwell in a fortnight or so."  With that she starts getting rowed out to her own vessel moored in the shallow harbour. 

Aboard the _Sea Wyvren_ the deck is mostly full of milling people as the passengers generally get in the way of the crew bustling on deck. Only the aft and forecastle kept mostly free of people, the sky noisy as the cawing of the Kitsune's parrot challenges the shrieks of Aramus's falcon. The raven haired thin beauty that is Lt Hayley Alden mans the steering wheel as Darlin twirls his long moustache, a pipe wedged in his mouth as he commands Liza and Artemis (two young agile woman) into the rigging to unfurl the sails. 

Minutes later the _Sea Wyvren_ responds and soon begins nosing out into the warm choppy waters of Jeklea bay, and an hour later the sights and sounds of Sasserine and replaced by the whistling of the wind and the slap of water frothing and foaming under the prow, a pair of gleaming grey dolphins splashing through the water tailing the vessel. Over the course of the day the _Nixie_ with its three masts filled with sails hoves inti a view and a flurry of signal flags are exchanged. 

---

Aboard the vessel Felix consults the wind and waves and seeks to know the weather, he grins. Knowing that the weather will be blowing with steady off shore trade winds and steady wind and waves for the next days or few. Good news for the initial few days of the voyage

---

Two hours into the voyage there is a commotion that attracts the attention of all, from the kenku crouched in the crow's nest to the druid watching the hawk soar above them everyone turns as they see the young noble striding to the stairs leading up to the aftcastle where Cooper, a tough long haired half orc that looks like he belongs outside an inn bars his way. "Miss Dantalion. Where are you, blast you get out of my you brute.." he snarls at the half orc. ""Miss Dantalion, where are you. I have just learned I am not in the master cabin. Why is this the case. My family has funded most of this fleabitten voyage, and damn it I want the best cabin. Even more so, I was told I do not have private cook and will have to eat with the officers and crew like a common passenger. An outrage!!!"

On the aftcastle behind Lara, Hayley's voice drops low. _"If he wants a bigger cabin we can drop him over the side and he can find a  mermaid's palace..."_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminated*
Kona sighs at the commotion below. He briefly focuses on the arbitrary distinction between vertical and horizontal, swings over the rim of the crow's nest, and clambers down the mast as if it was a slope, not a vertical smooth pole, arriving on the deck shortly. His relaxed demeanor doesn't project any aggression, as he seeks around for Lara, loking to stand beside her in this conflict.


*Spoiler: Game speak*
Show

Swift action to change stance to Unbroken Stride, double moves with 20' spider climb gets Kona to the deck in two rounds. 
*Spoiler: Quick stats*
Show

Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' can take 1 Temp HP (1 minute) as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance: Unbroken Stride (water walking, spider climb 20)
Active Element: Air
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## Yas392

Tygar is watching the ocean when a loud voice stirs him to move to the source of it. There, he sees the arrogant, young noble he was introduced to trying to claw his way past a half-orc to the stairs. The long hair half-orc is able block the aristocrat's feeble attempt to bypass him with his hands and body. The cleric leans his head a little to the front.

*"I heard noise. What seems to be the problem?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix explains his prediction of the weather with Lara after presenting himself. "If there is anything else I can do. I am always at your service." Felix adds. He is glad that it seems like it will be a pretty nice journey and so far, he has been well receieved. 

__________________________________________________  _______________________________________

Felix and Isaac watch from the sidelines the current commotion wondering about the reason behind the raquet. "_Should we get involved?_" Isaac replies excited to jump into action. "Lets just watch for a bit. If things go south, we will get involved." Felix explains himself the best he can.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus wheeled around, his forearms going from being leaned on, to supporting his torso as he continued to lean on the railing, he frowned, he disliked these pompous nobilitas, but...well, who did exactly? 

Sighing he stepped forward, D'Artagnan flying up above somewhere.

Moving towards the young noble he opens his arms *"Ah, Welcome Master Meravanchi,"* he says bringing his arms down and nodding slightly, *"From what I've heard, you have the best cabin already, big doesn't always mean better, believe me on that. Did you fund this directly from your personal funds? I thought your household funded the trip."* he answers quickly, *"Master Meravanchi, a boat is a small place, especially when one is....not being friendly, and might I suggest, you be a little more friendly? there are a lot of....brutes aboard, and while I will do my ever best to keep an eye out for you, I cannot be everywhere, this is no threat my young master, merely a truth of the world, I have lived long enough to learn this terrible truth, say, do you like fish? I could have my companion fish you out a fresh one and we can cook it up, nothing like a fresh fish cookout to even the playing field."* he says with a grin.

With a whistle, he commands D'Artagnan to go fishing.

----------


## CasualViking

Kona blinks impassively. _"You are a long way away from your father's money, oaf, and their power is only going to wane on this journey"_, he thinks to himself.

----------


## RCgothic

To be honest Lara had been expecting this outburst, she just hadn't thought it would take him this much time to figure it out. With her hands held smartly behind her back, Lara waves her fingers so Haley knows she'd consider her suggestion. With an inward sigh she steps forward, waving the half-orc to stand aside. "Thank you Cooper, that won't be necessary."

"Avner, you already have the best _available_ cabin," Lara takes a placating but not entirely unexasperated tone "Moreover, you asked for it specifically. 'The Master's Cabin', you said. Our Sailing Master Davtrix and Kelsey have both kindly suffered substantial inconvenience to accommodate you."

Maybe he's capable of feeling some sense of shame? Who knows. Behind Lara on the quarterdeck the normally grouchy Davtrix looks extra scowly.

"Unfortunately nobody onboard has a private cook, however delightful that would be, but as our _honoured guest_ you are of course welcome to take meals prepared by the officer's steward in with my colleagues and I. If you'd rather dine alone then I can have him bring your meals to your cabin, or you can use the ward room when it's not in use."

"And please, call me Lara. Or else I'll _insist_ you call me Captain," she jests with a quirked eyebrow.

*Spoiler*
Show


Diplomacy (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

The rich fool puffs and grumbles, looking daggers at the kenku who's tongue was as sharp as his beak before nodding to the tall woman on the aft deck. "As you say Mistress Lara, I will accept then that my cabin is the Master's cabin. As long as we understand that my wine stores are not for general consumption."...

With the moaning noble taken care of the _Sea Wyvren_ plunges through the waves a few chains away from the _Blue nixie_, the elves aboard the _Wyvren_ roaming the rigging like acrobatic circus performers. Its an exciting couple of days as the pair of ships plunge through the bay of Jeklea, each day the sun dawns bright in the sky and strong off shore trade winds drive the boats east across the sea. 

As the boats cruise off the coast Urol excitedly joins you on deck one morning bouncing slightly from foot to foot with excitement. When asked he smiles and gestures to the shore, his little green hat bobbing up and down on his head. "It exciting, have  a look at the shore soon." he points ahead at a dark smudge of forest. "The great web. Tens of miles of forest enveloped in webbing, its said that an ancient Olman spider demon cursed the valley and that at the heart is a golden temple with 8 towers, but of course no-one has seen it for  the miles of spider infested forest."

He grins more excited to be speaking with anyone close by. "We will see some other sites on the voyage as well. There is the burning, where a valley was set ablaze and an entire tribe was sacrificed plus the wyvrens of the Jagged Cliffs..." The little gnomes seems aglow with excitement. 

-----

_
OOC optional stops...
* The spider forest
* The sacred forest (lizardmen sacrifices and petrified trees)
* The burnt pit
* The wyvren jagged cliffs

_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminated*
Kona listens attentively to the gnome's ramblings. *"Most of those places sound like a threat to the entire enterprise. Would they be easier to approach from the sea than from land, do you think?"*


*Spoiler: Quick stats*
Show

Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' can take 1 Temp HP (1 minute) as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance: Unbroken Stride (water walking, spider climb 20)
Active Element: Air
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## Yas392

Tygar shrugs as Aramus and Lara's voice overlaid his. Seeing them calming the agitated noble down, he gives the two a nod before slipping back to his spot. The following days, he follows the repetitive routines of chatting to crew members and looking at the sea. It is not until the gnome rambling about interesting site the Sea Wyvern will come across causes him to move closer to Urol and tilts his forward.

*"Sounds fun."*

His face shifts to one up his natural disposition; mouth open to a fuller smile that shows his pearls, eyebrows slants inverse, relaxed. His tone, on the other hand, is laden with sarcasm and apathy.

*"Any of us want to stop at any of these locations for sightseeing and exploration?"*

In a flash, the cleric's face defaults back to normal, taming his smile and aligning the eyebrows back to an upside down "U." His tone resets back to the usual curiosity and amicability. He turns to address at the party and anyone listening in.

*"If we are not in a rush to go the the Isle of Dread, I would like to stop by the Sacred Forest. I am interested in the history of the site and the lizardmen."*

----------


## DrK

As the web shrouded shore slips past an order goes out to the sail master and a flurry of signal flags ae exchanged between the _Nixie_ and the _Wyvren_ as the sails loosed and the _Nixie_ slowly settles on the sea a few hundred feet off the rocky coast. Bellin, the lanky elf in charge of the sails waves at the shore, a shouted _"I can see a path up from the cliff face, it would be a climb but there is a collapse you could scramble up."_

Back on the deck Liza Highstar the deck chief, with tatoos covering her lean arms and neck shouts to the deck crew as they lower the small rowing boat into the water with a few handy pulls on the ropes where it bobs alongside.  300ft away you can see the rocky collapse in the cliff side that Bellin pointed out. A collapse of sorts has left a small rocky beach and a steep rocky scree slope that you could creep up and reach the tropical jungle that runs right up the cliff face, tropical plants, orchids and vines dangling down from the lip of the cliffs. Smothering it all however like a low hanging fog is thick strands of webbing draped like curtains between every available branch and tree.  From here you cannot see much moving although you can be sure that there must be many spiders in there. 

Aboard the deck Lt. Hayley looks at Lara, _"Well Captain, we can wait here, Cooper and Kraask can row you in"_ she offers pointing at two brooding green skinned half orcs with long muscular arms. The two half orcs grumble something under their breath and slide down the rope ladder into the boat. Urol looks at Lara with a grin, "Ohh, ohh, my word this is highly exciting. Who knows what you might find. If you see this sign..." and as he waves his finger in the air a glowing spiderlike symbol appears,  "It is the ancient Olman symbol of Catazotz, the Spider God. But have a care, he was a dark and evil god." Offering some feather quills and some fine vellum paper he looks to Kona and the wise seeming Aramus, "Please, I would appreciate any sketches you could make."

_OOC
Who wants to go ashore into the Spider Forest?

_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar looks at the party.

*"Anyone wants to go ashore and explore this forest?"*

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

*Departure*

As the two ships of the expedition received the last stores and passengers, a stout dwarf stood near the Captain of the Sea Wyvern and the noblewoman leading the journey.  Hovering would be a more apt description, as he eyed anyone getting close.   He seemed the typical dwarf - broad of shoulder, wide of waist and short of stature.  His skin is tanner than many of his people, having spent more time outdoors than underground in recent years. His legs and arms were thick and muscles, while huge hands held a long pike loosely.  His blue eyes scanned the docks, the ship and the surrounding waters, but snapped immediately to anyone approaching Lara or Lavinia.   He occasionally stroked his black beard, a steadying move for one used to violence.     

He didnt speak as Lara greeted their passengers.  He held his tongue when the little lordling attempted to throw his weight around.  He even restrained himself from boxing the lads ears.  He not visibly relaxed once they were away, and even then his eyes drifted to the Nixie.  He had told Lara his concerns about leaving Lavinia without protection; he knew she had other retainers, but he trusted few others to guard the woman as well as he or Lara could.  

But it wasnt his decision...

*Arriving at the Isle* 

Peering out at the island, Grimgor listened to the others banter about the possibilities of the island and where they might land and which mysteries they would investigate.  He snorted to himself as he stared at the coastline, knowing whatever rumors or myths had been heard would be far from the ugly truth.  As the question of where to go hung in the air, Grimgor spoke , his words for the Captain, but loud enough for others to hear.   *So Capn ... Yer eyeing them shores like yeve a mind tland.  WoTs got yer fancy, and how kin it help thLadys mission?*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the delay but Im in finally!
Status
HP 55 / AC 24 (18) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4 (+6)  Move 20

Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); craft Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
Known maneuvers: Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)
Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC)*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Fury Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Effects: Silver Crane stance, Darkvision 60

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus watches the captain assuage the young noble with ease, he may have underestimated her, and he was happy for it, it was much more encouraging to know he was surrounded by capable people for once.

After dining on some kippers D'Artagnan fished out of the bay as they left, the cook doing a wonderful, but simple pan fry, he tossed the fish bones back into the sea, and cleaned up, watched the coastline as everyone else did, and his eyes widened as Urol started to talk about the ancient spider deity. He nodded to the gnome, his own interest spiked, *"Indeed master Urol, I will endeavor to look for anything related"* he replied, *"I think I would like to go ashore, if anyone else would like to come? Spiders have a propensity to scare people off, so I'm assuming there might be some interesting, untouched things in there"*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix was hearing about the discussion though remaining quiet to hear and analyze for himself what could be potentially interesting. The moment he hears about treasure, he perks up his ears and joins the conversation. "That indeed sounds interesting. I wouldnt mind having a look for myself." Isaac isnt exactly thrilled by the idea. "_I hate spiders. And their webs make it hard to fly._"

----------


## RCgothic

"A spider-filled forest nobody goes to is sure to have some tall-old trees that we could make into spare masts," Lara concedes, eyeing the treeline. "On a long journey I'm sure Tasha would rest easier knowing we had a spare or two in the hold. And a bit of spider-slaying would be good for bringing our team together..."

With the general assent of the party, Lara has Lt Alden set _The Sea Wyvern_ at anchor in about five fathoms a short distance offshore. "This is hostile territory, so no shore leave," Lara tells her. "If I spot a suitable-looking tree we'll send up a signal. Have the carpenter come ashore with a crew to drag it out and an armed escort. We'll leave some lines rigged on the cliff to make the ascent easier. If you haven't heard from us two noons from now you're to take command and continue the journey with _Nixie_."

After being rowed ashore, Lara sends the two half orcs back to the ship with the jolly boat for safety, tucking her captain's hat into her belt once they're gone. "I'm not the captain ashore," she explains. But she does have a suggestion:

"Alright, Kona, I saw you climbing the masts like gravity isn't a thing earlier. Would you mind taking some lines up and rigging them to the cliff face? That'd make this a whole lot easier."

----------


## Yas392

Hearing some approval to the land before them, Tygar excuses himself to meditate for his daily spells. When he is done, he joins the others, landing on the shores of the forest after any and every preparation of the crew prior rowing to the land.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona caws his assent to the suggestion, grabs a line, and swiftly walks up the steep cliffside.


*Spoiler: Quick stats*
Show

Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' can take 1 Temp HP (1 minute) as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance: Unbroken Stride (water walking, spider climb 20)
Active Element: Air
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded once, mostly to himself.  He gathered his gear and joined the team aboard the row boats.  Upon reaching the shore, he stepped forward and unhooked his pike, lowering the blade as he took up a protective perimeter.  He moved back and forth eyeing the trees before he stepped back to join the others. He glanced up and shook his head in bemusement, the sight of a bird man clamoring up the side of the mountain style him as humorous.
_OOC - Watching for threats, waiting for a strong rope.
Perception - (1d20+14)[19]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (18) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4 (+6)  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC)*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Fury Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Effects: Silver Crane stance, Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

The row boat splashes back to the ship, the two half orcs both shaking their heads and staring Arthur trees shrouded in thick webbing.

As Kona scales the scree easily he reaches the top and gets a good look at the jungle. The plants were as lush and thick as expected but with the heavy blanket of webs that hang from trees or coat the canopy its very quiet, the normal sounds of birds or small monkeys seemingly absent 

Dropping a rope ladder down the rest of the shore party is able to clamber up easily enough and join the kenku on the narrow strip of land at the cliff top before the thick large trunked trees begin. As eyes look around nervously nothing bigger than small (well up to hand sized) spiders are visible. With no obvious direction you could choose to plunge straight into the jungle or walk parallel to the cliff tops to the east or west for a while to look for a gap or anything interesting 

As you consider the heat hammers down at you all, close, humid and hot. With the sun still to rise you know it will only be hotter later

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona looks around nervously. *"These...kind-of-big spiders didn't create all these webs, did they? Something bigger did."* He closes his eyes for a long, deep breath, and his black feathers take on a sheen. He draws his swords and lines up with Grimgor.


*Spoiler: Quick stats*
Show

Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' can take 1 Temp HP (1 minute) as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Stance:Elemental Flux (Earth, +2d6 acid damage, resist acid 15, DR 5/adamantine)
Active Element: Earth
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y

----------


## Yas392

Tygar retrieves his bow and a quiver of arrows to arm himself. He slinks to the rear position, using cover and his party to hide himself from hostile eyes.

Stealth: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus nods as the decision to go ashore was reached, he waited patiently for the boat to be lowered into the water, almost jumping into the water but dismissing that thought, it would have been nice, but a wasteful frivolity. 

D'Artagnan flew above, he was a little concerned, spiders were not good for birds, especially _big ones_. He instructed D'Artagnan to stay near the cliff side, and go no further into the forest, he would not be responsible for his friends demise. Once up the cliff, he un-slung his bow, and nodded to the others.

*Spoiler*
Show


D'Artagnan knows the stay trick.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded to the bird-man.  He could feel the warm waves of vitality and light coming off of him, He murmured to no one in particularIfn yer near me, yell be safer .... As the group considered a way ahead, he found his eyes drawn to the feathered friends of his companions.  Scratching his beard he spoke aloud, his voice like a rumbling avalanche.  

Aramus an Felix, aye?  Kin yer birds scout a bit?  Find us a place tenter?
_OOC - Use dem familiars/companions!_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8)  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC)*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Fury Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC, +2 Will save for allies w/in 10); Silver Crane stance, Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix looks at Isaac who seemimngly understands pretty easily what Felix wanted at a glance. "_Nope. Dont you dare say it!_" Isaac proclaims in a bit of an outrage. Felix argues "Come on! I know you are never worried about death. Lets follow Grimgor´s suggestion.".

"Doesnt mean I like spiders!" Isaac complains. "Just fly around for a bit within permitted range. Tell us if you see anything. You can even have some extra food when you return to the boat for the trouble." Felix begs his partner. Isaac sighs but flies around a bit to see if he finds anything. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Isaac will fly around but he cant be further than a 100 ft from Felix
Perception: (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## RCgothic

"If we're looking for the spiders (and maybe a decent tree or two) we ought to be heading into the interior," Lara suggests, taking a forward position in the group.

"And careful of your birds in all these webs," she warns.

----------


## DrK

The hawk and the parrot take to the wing floating on the warm thermals rising from the cliff face and staying over the water rather than the webbed jungle. The rest of the party move down the coast, the heat and heavy shrubbery slowing the progress. With the lack of birds and small primates the jungle is eerily silent although after an hour you all pause. The jungle opening slightly as a narrow stream winds through the jungle and pours over the cliff. You see as you inland the shallow stream (maybe knee high) some 100ft into the trees under the webbed netting from the overhanging branches what appears to be a partially rotted and web shrouded rowing boat...

looking around carefully it all looks peaceful, until just by the boat Aramus's sharp eyes notice that what looked like a log isn't. Its a massive arachnid with a leg the size of logs, the beast still but likley watching! Its scuttles into life suddenly a massive tarantula covered in bristly hair, its eight eyes scanning for prey. The thing is massive, some 20ft wide with a body larger than a horse and pincers like scimitars!


_OOC
Init

Aramus, Lara, Kona
Spider
Rest of the party

You are on a ~20ft wide stretch of clear ground parallel to the cliff and looking down a 10ft wide shallow stream where the spider is running from. The rest of the area is thick undergrowth (difficult terrain)





_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona lines up, seeminly waiting for the spider to come closer. The mote of light next to him brightens a bit, and takes on a slightly different hue.


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Free: Gain 1 Animus, 1 Illumination and 1 random maneuver at start of turn. 
Move: Getting a clear line against the spider from just behind Grimgor
Standard: Ready action to use Lance of Power when the spider comes within 30'. *Acid damage* - (5d6)[*18*], reflex 16 half.
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 10' bright light, 20' normal, allies within 15' can take a 5' step as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Resource Tracking*
Stance:Elemental Flux (Earth, +2d6 acid damage, resist acid 15, DR 5/adamantine)
Active Element: Earth
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike, Flick of the Wrist
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y
*Sickened 4*

----------


## RCgothic

"They weren't kidding about the huge spiders!" Lara exclaims, "Steady guys, we'll work together!"

She holds back at first, the difficult terrain and the distance to the spider limiting her options.

----------


## DrK

As Aramus and Kona line up alongside the tough dwarf at the front of the party the spider scuttles forward through the thick webbing with freakish speed, its huge hairy legs straddling the stream. As it closes on the front line its huge bulbous abdomen flicks up and a spray of hairy barbs each the size of a dagger are flung towards them!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Advance 50ft to 50ft away
Use spray of hairy barbs hitting Grimgor, Aramus and Kona 
Reflex DC 21 or sickened by itchy barbs everywhere for (1d6)[*4*] rounds

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus was marveling at the webs and how it all fit together, he was about to espouse about the wonderfully intricate designs that managed to form naturally, and then the giant hairy spider came into view and tried to cover them in barbs!

Responding quickly, he ducks out of the way and brings up his bow, launching an arrow at the thing.

*Spoiler*
Show


+1 to hit/damage if closer than 35 ft
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*27*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*6*]

Aramus
HP's: 31/31
AC: 18
Effects: None

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor stared at the boat for long moments, eyes gauging the distance from it to the river.  Damn, Tha' river ain't as safe as ye'd think, ah guess ...  But before anyone could investigate further, Aramus pointed out a log ... that moved.  Ghoul's balls!  Spider!

The creature scuttled forward, unimpeded by the webs, and sprayed out a mess of barbed webs.  Grimgor raised his giant-sticker, ducking behind his weapon.  Most of the nastiness missed him, but he cursed under his breath as he shook off some of the webs on his pike.  His eyes narrowed as he considered how far the spider was.  He knew he could make it to the beast, but a glance at the others showed they were settling in and preparing to receive the spider here in the opening.  

Nodding to himself, he took a step forward and gave the others a dark grin, belting out, *"Steady now, lads and lass!  Tis but a bug!"*  Then he lowered his spear and took a defensive stance to protect the path to his Captain and companions.  
_OOC - Holding for now.  So 5' to keep himself in front of the others (45' to spider).  As a swift action, activate Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60' for 3 rounds - doesn't stack with the Aegis!).  Enter Defensive Focus to recover his two expended maneuvers, gain Combat Reflexes and reach increase by 10' ... so threatening to 20'

If required - AOO - (1d20+8)[11], Dam - (2d6+4)[12]
EDIT - Haha ... that luck!_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (30) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8)  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Fury Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Effects: Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60 for 3 rnds); Defensive Focus (recovers up to four expended maneuvers); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane stance (+4 Init, +2 Ref/AC), Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix´s fur rises up as he sees the arachnid though he is quite surprised to see it . "Well, there is no other choice, time to get into battle. " Felix concentrates as he casts his spell and launches three orange magical orbs from his fingers into the gigantic creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Magic missile at the spider.
(3d4+1)[*6*]

----------


## Yas392

Tygar's head twists and turns to the west and east as if looking at the trees. Shaking his head, he moves backwards to at least 10 ft from the edge of the cliff. He nocks an arrow and fires it at the spider.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Move:* Move to a square 10 ft from the edge of the cliff. 

*Standard:* Ranged attack vs Spider: (1d20+6)[*17*] Damage if hit: (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona continues to hold position besides Grimgor. He nods appreciatively at his allies' efforts, and scratches himself with the blunt backside of his blade.


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Free: Gain 1 Animus, 1 Illumination and 1 random maneuver (1d3)[*2*]at start of turn.
Swift: Gain 2 illumination 
Move: -
Standard: Ready action to use Lance of Power when the spider comes within 30'. *acid damage* - (5d6)[*20*], reflex 16 half.
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 25' bright light, 50' normal, allies within 15' can take a 5' step as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Resource Tracking*
Stance:Elemental Flux (Earth, +2d6 acid damage, resist acid 15, DR 5/adamantine)
Active Element: Earth
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike, Flick of the Wrist, minute hand
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Ego-wounding Strike
Animus: 2
Illumination: 5
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y
*Sickened 3*

----------


## RCgothic

"Hold..." Lara mutters to herself as she stands beside Grimgor, unable to affect the spider from this far away and ruing having not brought a ranged weapon for times like this.

----------


## DrK

Kona, Lara and Grimgor line up, a wall of steel as Grimgor lets loose a battle cry that inspires his allies as he readies to receive the charge! Behind the three of them Tygar and Aramus release arrows that thud into the massive hairy spider and Felix releases a missile of force that punches a small hole in the chitin!

The spider hurtles forward on its massive legs, pincers snapping as it pounces upon the line of three of them, its massive arms and greatsword sized pincers snapping in with lightning speed! Even as it does so Kona relases some of his pent up energy and the spiders lets loose a clack of annoyance as the acid spray burns a horrible scar on  its fat hairy body

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Spider advances to 10ft from Lara/Grimgor/Kona
Bites (1d6)[*1*] (1-2 Lara/ 3-4 Grimgor / 5-6 Kona)
- (1d20+13)[*29*] dam (3d6+12)[*24*] and Fort DC 21 or (1d6)[*3*] Str



Spider Ref save (1d20)[*9*] + some

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor watched as the spider rushed forward.  He thrust his pike at the beast, but it slipped to the side at the last minute and lashed out at Lara.  Grimgor shouted out, *Watch it, lass!"*, then thrust with is weapon with all the power of a giant tortoise chomping down.  As he thrust, Grimgor growled aloud, Watch yerself, beasti!  Ah'll have one o'those fangs afore we're done!  His tone was insulting and taunting, even for a giant spider
_OOC - As an immediate action, when the spider attacks Lara, Grimgor expends his counter, Warning Roar (Diplomacy check vs attack roll to negate attack).  It gives up his swift action this round, but here's hoping!  Dip vs 29 - (1d20+13)[27]
EDIT: So close!  Sorry, RCG ... I tried!

Standard attack w/+1 pike using Giant Snapping Turtle maneuver (add 3d6 damage, ignore damage resistance) and power attack.  Still benefiting from +4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60', but it doesn't  stack with the Aegis! 
Attack/Dam Attack - (1d20+6)[21], Damage - (5d6+12)[33].  If attack is successful, Grimgor will mark the spider with the Armiger's Mark, which reduces attack rolls against anyone else by 4 (normal vs Grimgor)_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (30) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8)  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Fury Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: Maintain 7/7; 6/6 marks per day
Effects: Armiger's Mark (opponent suffers -4 if not attack the hero; Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60 for 2 rnds); Defensive Focus (recovers up to four expended maneuvers); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane stance (+4 Init, +2 Ref/AC), Darkvision 60

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona steps up, his blades flashing with lightning speed, severing legs and cauterizing the wounds with sizzling green energy.


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Free: Gain 1 Animus, 1 Illumination at start of turn.
Swift: Minute Hand *Attack* - (1d20+4)[*14*], *slashing damage* - (1d10+10)[*18*], *acid damage* - (2d6)[*7*]. Gain 1 illumination. 
Full round action: Flick of the Wrist *katana attack* - (1d20+8)[*24*], *slashing* - (1d10+10)[*19*], *acid* - (2d6)[*9*]
*wakizashi attack* - (1d20+8)[*22*], *slashing* - (1d6+9)[*15*], *acid* - (2d6)[*10*]
Gain one granted maneuver at end of turn: (1d2)[*2*], and 1 animus. 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 35' bright light, 70' normal, allies within 15' can take a 5' step as a swift action. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10
*Resource Tracking*
Stance:Elemental Flux (Earth, +2d6 acid damage, resist acid 15, DR 5/adamantine)
Active Element: Earth
Granted Maneuvers: Lance of Power, Rapid Strike, Flick of the Wrist, minute hand
Readied Maneuvers: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist, Minute Hand, Flash of Insight
Animus: 5
Illumination: 7
Psionic PP: 3/3
Psionic Focus? Y
*Sickened 2*

----------


## Yas392

The mandibles that bit Lara cause Tygar to grit his teeth at the bloodied state of his Captain. The cleric moves back until he is at least 30 ft from Lara and 35 ft from the spider. He frees one hand from the bow to grasp his holy symbol carved in a wave shape. Uttering a swift prayer to the sea, he spreads his arms, sending translucent waters that builds into an omnidirectional waves surging forward. When they reach the limits of their confines, they crashes down onto the ground as the motion of the seawater reaches shore. The waves pass through Aramus, Felix, Grimgor, Kona and Lara, stopping in front of them without sweeping them out of their positions, waters not touching the huge tarantula. As the waters subside into nothingness, the targets the waves caught remain intact. No visible changes save Lara who looks less bloodied. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Move:* Move to a square 30 ft from Lara and 35 ft from the spider.

*Free:* Free one hand from bow.

*Standard:* Channel energy in a 30 ft burst to heal Lara & anyone else in the radius (3d6)[*13*] damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix decides to try against with the same spell. No point in waiting for the creature to get any closer. He once again releases his barrage of energy spheres at the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting one more round of magic missile
(3d4+1)[*6*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus winces as Lara takes the brunt of the giant spiders attacks, but nods as Tygar heals her, he lines up another shot trying to aim for the spiders many eyes. 

*Spoiler*
Show


+1 to hit/damage if closer than 35 ft
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*15*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*2*]

Aramus
HP's: 31/31
AC: 18
Effects: None

----------


## DrK

The spider is assailed as arrows from Aramus bounce off it, more magic missiles punch into and Grimgor delivers a savage blow to its chest and roars a battle cry. But its the small kenku that in a spinning dervish of steel hacks open a great wound in the spiders abdomen! The massive creature lashes out at at Kona before stepping back hissing in anger and pain

*Spoiler: Spider*
Show


OUch! So much pain

Bite Kona - (1d20+13)[*30*] dam (3d6+12)[*24*] and Fort DC 21 or (1d6)[*2*] Str

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona parries and dodges, but the legs are too strong and too numerous to defend against them all. They batter through his defenses, leaving him vulnerable to the mandibles, and he screams in pain and fear as they pierce his flesh and pump him full of venom. 

He slashes back at the head of the spider while it is still within sword range, then ducks in behind Grimgor to focus on healing his fresh wound.


_Candle Magic now adds +5 acid damage to attacks for allies within 15'_

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Take 19 damage after DR. Fort save at -2 for being sickened: (1d20+0)[*20*]. 
Free: Gain 1 Animus, 1 Illumination at start of turn.
Swift: Change Candle Magic into damage boost
Move: Animus Healing, -2 A, *healing* - (4d6)[*10*]
Standard: Rapid Strike *Attack 1* - (1d20+8)[*15*], *dam 1* - (1d10+10)[*14*] + [roll=acid]2d6+5[/roll] // *Attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*28*], *dam 2* - (1d10+10)[*14*] + [roll=acid]2d6+5[/roll]
5' step behind grimgor

Gain one granted maneuver at end of turn: Elemental Strike, and 1 animus. 

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 40' bright light, 80' normal, allies within 15' do +5 acid damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 17/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10


*Sickened 1*

----------


## Yas392

Tygar clutches his symbol when the spider strikes Kona. At the sight of the birdman healing himself, he loosens his grip. He grasps his bow, nocks an arrow and fires it at the spider without pause.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Standard:* Attack Spider: (1d20+6)[*8*] Damage: (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor winced as the spider reached past to strike at the small bird-man.  The dwarf growled loudly, *Git behind me, lad - there be beasties up here!"*.  He then set his feet wide and swung his weapon mightily and attacked.  Over here, ye oversized bug!  Ah'm gonna squish ye!
_OOC - As a swift, Grimgor changes stance to Primal Warrior (CMB/CMD counts as Large; weapon counts as two sizes larger).  Then standard attack w/+1 pike and power attack: Attack - (1d20+6)[17], Damage - (4d6+10)[31]

Allies still benefit from +4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60' (no stacking w/Aegis) 
Spider should be marked, so -4 to any attack rolls not against Grimgor_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (28) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Armiger's Mark (spider suffers -4 attack against all heroes but Grimgor); Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60 for 1 rnd); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior stance (weapon +2 sizes, CMB/D ~ large), Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

Even as the spider grasps Kona in its mandibles and delivers a terrible wound to the poor Kenku, Kona strikes back, whirling acidic fumes leeching from his blade as he hacks off one its front legs. more arrows rain off its heavy carapace, this time the points skittering off the surface. Even as Kona ducks out of the way its Grimgor who steps in and drives the long pike directly into its open maw! The heavy blade strikes what little brain such a beast has and that combined with the other damage wrought by the party is enough to end its existence as it collapses onto the jungle floor in a great heap....

With the jungle restored to its suffocating silence you and all look around. Already the ground near the body is shifting and wriggling as hundreds of small (well, smaller than a haling hand) spiders appears from the trees and bushes and start nibbling at the bounty dropped in their midst. Looking beyond you can see the wrecked longboat at the end of the stream a bit more cleanly. 

Approaching carefully you can  make out the name burned into the one of the partially rotted plants _"The Red Viper"_

*Spoiler: Know Local DC 21*
Show


The _Red Viper_ was a raiding boat, part of the Crimson Fleet pirates that have terrorised the region. It was assumed lost ~3 years ago when it stopped being heard of. Its Captain was the Lady Azura Correlax, a cruel woman who delighted in selling male slaves and having a mainly female crew. Rumours often spoke of her affliation to Demons and the demonic but no-one had lived long enough to ask further.




The boat itself is long smashed and partially rotted. A long broken water bottle, empty and rotted grain bags and shattered oars and moist ropes (all typical boat fare) mark its fate. Of the crew there is no sign, although Aramus and Grimgor with their sharp eyes spot an old slash on a tree heading deeper into the jungle.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus holds his breath as he sees the spider crunch down upon Kona, one of his new stalwart companions! But Grimgor was able to come in and end the beast with a fell strike. He made a mental note of the dwarf, and to keep him close, or at the very least, alive. 

Moving forward, he looked to the kenku, making sure nothing was seriously amiss, and then pulled out a wand. *"This will heal your wounds up, just a simple spell"* he says calmly, spending a few charges on the warrior.

He steps forward with the others, keeping a wary eye on the new smaller spiders, and looks over the boat. *"The Red Viper?"* he asks out loud *"Never heard of them,"* he points off into the treeline *"Though, it looks like some of the passengers may have gone that way."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Using wand of cure light wounds:
Charge 1: *Heal* - (1d8+1)[*6*]
Charge 2: *Heal* - (1d8+1)[*4*]
Charge 3: *Heal* - (1d8+1)[*3*]
Charge 4: *Heal* - (1d8+1)[*5*]
Charge 5: *Heal* - (1d8+1)[*9*]
4 charges for 18 hp's healed

----------


## Yas392

Tygar squints his eyes as he leans to peer at the name. He straightens and paces forth and back a bit. Repeating his first action once he stops pacing, the cleric shakes his head. 

*"I do not know a Red Viper."*

He shudders as he turns his gaze to the jungle. 

*"If we are going deeper, we need to make sure we are stocked before we proceed. I am low on normal arrows. I could use a moderate amount if someone else have some to spare."*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Cant help either on this matter. though I can ask Isaac about it when we meet with him." Felix replies as he decides to at least analyze it from a different perspective. He begins casting a spell followed by a quick scan of the vessel. "I am on the look for magical auras. We might be able to find something at the very least."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting detect magic and trying to see if there are any magical auras on the boat.
K. Arcana: (1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

Looking around the boat the wily Kitsune cannot discern any. It looks very much lke the boat was stripped of most useful things, leaving only some basic foodstuffs and "boat stuff" on it when whatever shore party was here went ashore....

_Are you following the trail deeper into the spider woods?_

----------


## RCgothic

"Ow. Thanks for the save," Lara says, working a shoulder not fully healed from the substantial spider bite. "I hope there aren't a lot more like that one."

"So this is what happened to it?" Lara muses as the party examines the wreckage. "_The Red Viper_ here belonged to a band of female pirates working for The Crimson Fleet. Liked to take male slaves. I was there when they boarded _Weazel_ cutter, took a few of the men they fancied and one of our women defected. I was too young to attract their notice at the time, thank gods. I've since heard their Captain Lady Azura liked to consort with demons. Anyway, if there were any survivors I wouldn't mind making sure the spiders got them. We'd be doing the whole coast a favour," Lara suggests, gesturing into the forest.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus nods to the words of Lara, and then mentally commands D'Artagnan to stay on this cliff and wait for them to come back, he wasn't about to have his companion be eaten by spiders. 

Still holding his bow, he motions to the mark, and moves forward, easily able to move through any vegetation as if he were born to it.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
"Sorry, no arrows". Kona brushes himself off, and pokes a few clawed, wrinkly fingers through the holes in his robe left by the spider's mandibles. He glows brightly for a while, and sighs contendedly before turning it off. *"If there are more monsters here, eight legged or two legged, I suggest we deal with them".* 


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Wounds heal quickly with Elemental Flux stance
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 2, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded in satisfaction as the spider dropped, turning to check on his companions first before stomping over to the giant beast and reaching down for the fangs.  _Ah told ye Ah'd be 'avin' them teeth ... "_  Once he had pulled the fangs free, he wrapped them in an old shirt and placed them in his pack.  Then he joined the others in staring at the boat, shaking his head at the name.  When Lara relayed her recollection, he snorted.  Of course ye knew 'em ... ye know everyone ...

To Tygar, he shook his head.  Ye better ask Aramus ... me own shafts are a bit thicker than yer used to ..."  He patted one of the spears he carried.  Gripping his pike, he stepped forward an pointed at the marking on the tree.  Well, if th'Cap'n says we push on, then let's go.  Ah'm guessin' we watch fer more o' these.

He paused for a moment, then took up a crouching stance on the balls of his feet.  Sniffing the marking and the boat, he took the lead and began to walk deeper into the jungle, eyes sweeping back and forth as he periodically sniffed the air.
_OOC - Slipping into Running Hunter's Stance (+10 movement, gain scent).  Moving ahead.
Perception - (1d20+14)[20]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); *Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent)*; Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Running Hunter's stance (+10 move, gain scent), Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

Tygar nods. 

*"Aramus, do you have any spare arrows?"*

As he waits for the druid's answer, he tries to retrieve his arrows from the spider's hide and the location that one embedded itself when it misses the large vermin.

*Spoiler: Retrieve arrows*
Show

(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*8*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus turns to the kenku and smiles wryly, *"Of course, you didn't bring much heh?"* he says jokingly, pulling out another quiver from his backpack and handing them to the bird-man. Without a word, he nods, and then moves on, again, without disturbing any vegetation somehow, ha pauses near the path, and his head scans the environment, as if he had heard something. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Perception* - (1d20+10)[*14*], generally looking for anything amiss
*Survival* - (1d20+12)[*20*] For any recent activity, or identifying footprints

----------


## Yas392

Tygar accepts the quiver from Aramus with a grateful look on his face. He joins the others in surveying the jungle and as his eyes glows blue. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic_

Perception for any danger or anything noteworthy: (1d20+7)[*24*]

Survival to find tracks: (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

THe jungle is thick and heavy but the stream forms a clearer path allowing the party to splash and wade through the warm knee deep waters deeper into the forest. Its several (~3) hours or so of hot sweaty work, ever on edge as the webbing encompasses the trees all around you. The occasional blaze cut into the trees help guide you before suddenly the ground falls away in front of you revealing an ancient crater shaped valley of thick canopy laid out below, the cliff face thick with vines, bare rocks, trickling waterfalls and  thick white matted webbing.



Perched on the cliff face, the buzz of insects in the air and faint whispering of the trees in the breeze you can see in the heart of the depression the ruins of a large temple sprawled amidst the trees and overgrown greenery of the jungle. The canopy is thick but the outlined humps of a walled complex can be seen along with a gatehouse leading up some steps to a main temple, albeit one heavily overgrown. Its ancient surely, and looks undisturbed, and oddly as you stare at it the canopy is not covered by the thick white webbing, the spider webs draped like curtains in the surrounding jungle but not crossing the walls or the gates of the ruins....

_OOC
Without some form of weather protection please make DC15 Fort saves to avoid heat exhaustion with [roll]26[/roll] no lethal and Fatigue

You are on a ~180ft high cliff covered in plants and webbing dropping into jungle in a depression hundreds of feet wide

_

----------


## Yas392

With no enemy in sight but sweating from heat, Tygar tries to catch his breath from the long journey.

*Spoiler: Fortitude save vs heat exhaustion (Fort DC 15)*
Show

Fortitude save: (1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus is quiet as they move through, sweat beading down his back, he had been in similar places, and was cursing himself for not being better prepared, he stopped at the cliff and took a kneel to survey it all. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*fort* - (1d20+5)[*7*] vs DC 15



He looks around for a way down.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona seems unfazed by the muggy heat. He peers over the edge of the cliff and clicks to himself. _"No challenge for me, but the others..."._ He looks over the cliffs, trying to find a good place to descend. *Perception* - (1d20+13)[*25*]


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 fire damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix sighs in the discomfort of the weather. "I cant believe this weather. Is this a natural occurance or is it the work of the spiders and their webs?" Felix ponders about the place as they walk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Fort save: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor trudged along, sweat pouring from his brow as he moved through the jungle.  However, if the heat was affecting the dwarf, it didn't seem like it as he never slowed or faltered.  He peered back a few times and noticed some of the others struggling, and he called for a pause.  Git some water ... not th'time t'be fallin' out."  When folks recovered enough to continue, he turned and kept walking, eyes sweeping back and forth while cutting webs and foliage to make an easier path.  

When they reach the edge of the cliff, he snorted, peering down briefly.  Whelp ... wha' now?  Lotta rope, unless one o' ye kin fly."  He glanced at Kona, then to the others.  Or mebbe one o' ye send yer birds t'look fer a way down.

Grimgor took his own opportunity to scan the cliff faces and the walls to see if there were any stairs, steps or paths leading down.  
_OOC - Perception - (1d20+14)[15] (EDIT - and THIS is why I like the passive perception rule from 5e)

PS - @DrK - I hope to the gods folks failing the DC don't take 26 non-lethal damage!  Was that supposed to be 2d6?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); *Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent)*; Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Running Hunter's stance (+10 move, gain scent), Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

Looking at the verdant cliffs and the cascading streams its almost idyllic (aside from the hot sun and high humidity). Charles looks around and it seems natural, albeit as strange as the rest of the Spider Coast, the lack of webs within the temple itself however seems unclear from this distance 

Kona looks up and down the cliffs and after some hunting finds some metal spikes driven into the cliff top with green moss covered rope dangling down, although of the three ropes two end abruptly after 8-10 ft, the third dangles down, vanishing into the canopy below but the rope is green, moss covered and doesnt look the most sturdy

As you watch its Kona and Aramus that pick up the faint buzzing coming from below, somewhere near the cliff face, although no source is immediately obvious

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Seeing nothing that would help, Grimgor watched his companions.  When he noticed Kona peering over the edge, he looked too.  Whatcha seein', Feathers?"  The dwarf had sharp eyes, but probably not as sharp as the tengu's. 

As an aside to the Lara, he grunted, Thoughts, Cap'n?
_OOC - Nothing much to add at this point ... but I figure folks who have seen stuff can offer some options. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); *Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent)*; Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Running Hunter's stance (+10 move, gain scent), Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

Despite his fatigue, Tygar's eyes darts side to side, above and below. In the simultaneous process, his eyes glows blue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d20+7)[*22*]

Cast _Detect Magic_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"Metal spikes, here. Don't trust that rope, but the spikes look good. And something is buzzing"*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Charles seems pretty interested in the lack of webs in the area especially the most plausible possibility of a predator for such dangerous creatures. "We should probably be careful. While in any other context I would be happy to see us leaving the giant spider webs, this doesnt paint a good picture. Whatever is keeping the spiders at bay might be mmore dangerous than the spiders themselves." He adds as he worries about the noise that their companions heard.

----------


## DrK

The buzzing gets louder and for Tygar he can detect nothing magical, although the sense of unease deepens as he, Kona and now Aramus all hear the drone increasing in pitch (and some might say sounding "angry"!). Whatever the is creating the sound is getting closer and you realise could be on you in seconds!

_OOC

THe sound is approaching from the "over the cliff edge" and you have a ~10ft wide strip of land that is not that obstructed at the top of the cliff before it goes back into heavy undergrowth. 
You all have ~1 round of actions you can take to choose a formation, retreat into the jungle, cast a spell etc...
_

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded to the others, thinking about the daunting process of climbing down a cliff face on questionable pitons.  When the low buzzing grew in volume, he glanced around, noting it was coming from the edge.  He growled to his companions, Back tthe jungle ... now!

He retreated last, keeping himself between the group and the sound.
_OOC - retreat!  At least thats my recommendation.  Oh, and slipping i to Silver Crane Waltz stance_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]), Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

Tygar follows suit when he sees the dwarf bellow a withdraw and retreat.

----------


## BelGareth

With the buzzing getting louder and _angrier_ he almost ran at Grimgors command, he ran backwards, slowly, with his bow drawn, not knowing what was making that noise.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix´s hair rises up at the buzzing sound. Whatever it was, he definitely didnt want to be the one to face it. "I´ll go ahead and try to get to the forest then as quick as possible." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Withdrawing into the jungle as suggested. If Felix wouldnt reach the edge of the jungle with his movement then he´ll use one arcane reservoir point to travel up to 50 ft to hopefully get there.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona retreats towards the jungle, releasing his grip on _fire_ to harden his skin with _earth_.

----------


## DrK

As the party retreat to the edge of the jungle its the tough dwarf that is the target of the jungle's ire! A shimmer in the air beside him is all the warning he has a massive dragonfly some 8ft long with buzzing wings with a 10ft wingspan appears from the air beside him, its long claws and pincer lashing down at Grimgor to chop through his armour!

*Spoiler: buzzz buzzz*
Show



Giant dragonfly swoops at the dwarf as he retreats to the jungle edge (1d20+9)[*13*] dam (2d8+6)[*17*] and grab  CMB (1d20+9)[*14*]





Even as Aramus, Kona, Tygar and the others vanish into the jungle shrubbery they can still hear a loud buzzing above them suggesting at least one more of the dragonflies is hovering "nearby"

_As you are all in the jungle treat you all start in difficult terrain
All are within a single move of Grimgor and ~30ft of the cliff edge

_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Seeing Grimgor bravely ward off the flying monster, Kona feels a surge of bravery, and rushes out to aid his ally. His glowing blade zips through the air, trailing embers, as he slashes out against the monster harrying Grimgor.


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Move action to engage, swift to gain more Illumination, Standard: Rapid strike. *attack 1* - (1d20+8)[*26*], *dam1* - (1d10+10)[*20*]+*14* (if AC 17 confirms, +19 damage); *attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*24*], *dam2* - (1d10+10)[*20*]+*13* fire.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor grunted in surprise when the giant dragonfly appeared in a flurry of translucent wings and creepy, multifaceted eyes.  Before he could bring his pike to bear, the tengu snaked forward and struck twice with his blades, fire flashing of the edges.  The dwarf nodded in appreciation of the bird mans skills as he moved into a stance that emphasized power and stability.  He raised his large weapon, stepped back and stabbed out with it.

Nice blow lad, but ware yerself ...there be another!
_OOC - So Grimgor will shift stance to Silver Crane and will 5 step m and attack if the dragonfly still lives.  If the Dragonfly is gone, hell instead switch to a stance that give ma him scent to target the other foe

Attack - (1d20+8)[16], Dam - (4d6+4)[14]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix decides to prepare himself in case he ended up engaging down the line the dangerous creatures. He creates an almost illusory armor to protect himself from damage. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Using 2 points of arcane reservoir to use armored mask to increase the AC of Felix to 18

----------


## Yas392

Tygar adopts a defensive pose as he moves into hiding under the greenery. There, he watches the fight but pays more attention to the giant bug.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Move:* Move to nearby greenery to hide himself.

*Standard:* Total Defense.

*Stealth:* (1d20+6)[*13*]

*Knowledge (Arcana) to identify dragonfly:* (1d20+4)[*10*]

*Knowledge (Planes) to identify dragonfly:* (1d20+4)[*22*]

*Knowledge (Planes) to identify dragonfly:* (1d20+4)[*10*]

*Current AC:* 20

Conditions: Fatigued (-2 to STR and DEX; cannot run or charge; doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted ).

----------


## DrK

Even as Grimgor distracts the massive dragonfly with his body, the creature nimbly evading the pike thrust Kona appears, swords flickering with acidic green fire. Both swords carve into the flying exoskeleton and with a faint sizzling sound the three segments of the massive vermin land in the mossy ground at Kona and Grimgor's feet! The second one you guessed was there from the loud buzzing zips away (or at least as the buzzing grows fainter you assume so) and the ground by the massive fallen bug begins to fill with tiny spiders, millipede and other vermin come to feed on the bounty that has literally landed on their lap. 


_short there as a pair of savage blows slap it out the air_

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus, still sweating, nods at the birdman, *"That was nothing short of amazing, now, how the hell are we getting down their, and how are we going to stop this heat from cooking us alive like we're all in a crawdad boil? eh? I say we make camp on that cliff there, away from the trees and spiders, and close enough to retreat, and we can work on getting down, we just need to message the ship."*

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor set his pike aside as he studied the bug, then peered in the direction of the retreating sounds of buzzing.  Crouched on his haunches, Grimgor sighed, removed his helmet and ran a hand through his hair.  Already the heat was pressing back in and his companions didn't seem to be acclimating well.  He knew he'd be joining them soon, if they weren't careful.  Unfortunately, the way back was at least three hours ... so what to do until then.  

Glancing at Aramus, he shrugged slightly.  We could set up camp, true ... but it still be early.  Course, Ah'm nae sure we want ta be testin' those spikes the lad found leading down.  

As fer the heat, kin one o' you lot summon some water?  Might be nice t'cool yer necks and such.  Oh, and mebbe someone kin send one o' those birds back with a message.  

Whaddya say Cap'n?"
_OOC - Not sure if we're close enough to evening time.  If so, camping at the edge of the jungle makes sense.  If not, I think we need a professional climber's perspective on whether we can make it down without incident.  

any create water cantrips/orisons out there?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

As soon as the dwarf articulates "water," Tygar looks at the state of the others. Weary eyes. Profuse sweating. The rubbing of one's leg. These signs from observation prompts him to release a shower of water drenching those exhausted as well as pointing his finger into his open mouth that springs forth a stream of cooling liquid into the opening which he gulps in the moment of intake.

*"If anyone wants water for their parched throat, bring out your water containers for me to fill so that you can drink at your leisure, a pot I can fill so that water can be shared among us or I can pour water into your mouths and you can swallow it. The alternative, of course, is sea water from below the cliff if you have a problem with my proposals."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"It's the effort, not the hours...."* Kona mumbles, looking over his companions and their clear signs of fatigue. He seems lost in thought for a moment. _"We are not slaves to be driven into exhaustion. We are free, and should act as such"._ 

*"Right. I will stay here at the camp and help ward off the heat while we rest. My light will strengthen those near it".*



_The candle provides fire resistance 1 in a 15' radius._

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"After a good rest, I could prepare magic so that we are better prepared to handle the weather." Felix adds still feeling kinda bad from the uncomfortable weather. He didnt imagine that things would be like this on his first journey with a new crew.

----------


## RCgothic

"We're all tired from the heat, resting would be a good idea" Lara agrees. "But this is taking longer than I thought. If anyone has a way to update the _The Wyvern_ that would be a good idea. We don't want to get left behind if we're delayed in returning."

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus sighs, his old body betraying his experience. *"Agreed, I can't do anything right now, but I can summon a little messenger tomorrow morning"*

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor sat quietly as the others spoke, draining and filling his waterskin with Tygar's bounty.  When Lara gave her opinion, he nodded and rose to his feet.  Best set up camp.  Bit warm fer a fire, but we may be wantin' one by evenin's end.  Less tha' light o' yers'll be round all night?"  The dwarf looked to the tengu for verification before continuing his thoughts.  

"We'll sit shifts, two a piece ... magik types kin take first, or last.  Thinking Felix and Tygar ... me 'n th'cap'n ... Kona 'n Aramus.  Swap if'n ye like.  Any chance one o' those birds kin take a message back?  And did anyone bring a bit o' rope?  Ah dinnae ..." 
_OOC - Camping it is!  Proposed watch schedule above ... three total shifts, two people per shift. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

*"Sounds good."*

Tygar helps others set up camp and prepares himself before the first watch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Depending on the clarification of the daily ability reset in the OOC and the distance to the river, Tygar may or may not use his _Gift of the Sea_ ability to create a makeshift potion to gain the benefits of _Endure Elements_ which he will drink at the last minute before it goes inert or he sleeps whichever comes first.

----------


## DrK

The night is... uncomfortable. Hot, humid and sweaty the best you can do is impromptu hammocks of capes slung between the trees to escae the ever present bugs and insects that swarm across the forest floor. Even then most of the party awaken covered i red blotches and tiny stings where the various small stinging things have landed, stolen and a few drops of blood and scurried away. As the morning sun rises the humidity also rises rapidly to generate an unbearable heat and humidity that is stifling. 

Approaching the cliff side once more the dead dragonfly is there still, although swarming with vermin now as its returned back to its kin but you cannot hear any other buzzing of large insects as you approach the edge once more and look down the steep vine choked cliffs to the jungle below.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus nods to the others as they bed down for the night, he takes out a small pot of water, filled from the wonderful ability of his new companion, and he begins to put some herbs in it, one at a time, he pulls out some dried thyme, sage, and bay leaves, then continues to add a sprinkle of nighthawk, and black eucalyptus, then a dash of widows bane, he mixes the concoction, and then pours it into a smaller flask, stoppering it, and letting it sit next to him as he tries to sleep while sweating and struggling through the heat. 

In the morning, he takes the mixture, and drinks it in one go, and then, sitting down, scrapes away the undergrowth, so he can touch the soft loam underneath, and enters a trance like state, mumbling, and humming to himself as he does so.

About an hour later, he stops, smiles and pulls his hand away from the dirt, nodding, he puts the smaller flask away, and then cups his hand to his mouth, making a small bird like noise. 

A small sparrow flits into view near the cliff, tepid about getting closer to the trees, Aramus walks out to the clearing, and it lands upon his outstretched hand, whispering to it, once down, the small bird whistles at him, and he nods, kneels down, and scribbles on some paper a quick note, rolls it up, and hands it to the small bird, tying it to it's tiny feet, careful not to be too tight, he then gestures towards the sea, and whispers some more, then the bird takes off, careful again to avoid the trees, going out over the cliff, and then takes off. 

After that, he takes some water, finding whatever pot they had, and throws in some ash, and mixes it up, taking some of the dirt, and then throws that in as well, as he mutters a small ancient tongue, the water flashes, after which he takes a swig. He looks to the others and offers the bowl, *"This will help with the heat, there is enough for 3 more"*

He then walks a little off, and gathers some spider webs, carefull not to pull any that are part of a web, wisps on the floor, and broken strands, he takes then, and binds them into a knot, and then looks to the others *"Once we're ready, I have another spell to allow us down the cliffs, it will let us walk like spiders straight down it."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Changing spells

Casting Animal Messenger, telling it to go to the ship and drop the message off.

Casting Endure Elements on myself and on 3 other people (maybe we want to roll fort saves first? not sure how it works)

Will cast Communal Spider Climb 10 minutes for 5 people....and Normal Spider climb for myself to cover all the party members.

----------


## RCgothic

Lara does her best to rest, despite the heavy heat and the biting insects, slinging her hammock between two trees. Although recovered from yesterday's fatigue Lara still finds herself a little on the grumpy side, though she tries not to show it and thanks Aramus for the message and the spider climb.

"Alright, let's see what's down there."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor rose and put his armor on, grunting as he worked, but not complaining.  Once the group was ready and had drank some water and eaten a bit, he turned to the plans for the day.  To Aramus' offer, he pointed to the others.  Rec'mend th'Cap'n 'n two others. 
 Ah'll be fine.  But Ah'll be needin' tha' spell fer climbin'.  But if'n we're goin', better do it now.  Day ain't gettin' cooler ..." 
_OOC - Ready to move on ... is there anyone absolutely wrecked by fatigue?  Grimgor can make do w/o, but he'll want the Captain fresh.  Others might be the one's with questionable saves :)

That being said, I fully expect to fail my next one ...

PS - changed out a maneuver and starting in Silver Crane Waltz stance_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix woke up after the pretty uncomfortable night and began his daily preparations. After finishing them up, he goes to meet with the rest."I supposewe should continue the exploration. I should now have a better spell selection to the current conditions and setting." He reassures.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Endure elements on Felix himself.
*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(5) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strenght

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus nods, with Felix covering himself, and Grimgor able to manage, the whole group was covered. He almost immediately felt better, and as he takes the spiderweb and dabs each person, making sure everyone was ready first. *"Ok, this will only take 10 minutes, so make the best of it."*

*Spoiler*
Show


Once everyone is ready, cast communal spider climb on them, and then normal spider climb on aramus



Once cast, Aramus casually walks down the cliff.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar keeps track of the other casters as they prepare their spells for the day. He prepares his spells and shakes his head at the druid's offer.

*"Just the spider climb. No need to waste the protection spell on me. I have my side covered."*

He casts _Endure Element_ on himself.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona volunteers to make breakfast. He doesn't seem overly enthusiastic about the supplies, including his own rations, but he sets to work slicing, soaking, and otherwise transforming supplies into a meal. It's no culinary miracle, but it's more of a meal than gnawing on hardtack by yourself. 
*"I can ward myself against the heat, and make the climb"*, he replies to the offers of spellcasting.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor glanced around, then shrugged.  If'n ye have the spells, Ah'll take one t'take the edge off this heat.  And fer helpin' th'climb." 

Once the spells are cast, he approached the edge with the others and prepared to get down as fast (and as safely) as possible.  
_OOC - Ready to move on.  Trying to find a way down that we're near the pitons / ropes for a backup if necessary. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

Grimgor looks over the edge and with the blessings from Aramus walks over the edge... and does not fall. With his form sticking to the cliff face the dwarf leads the way down the vine shrouded cliffs towards the valley floor. The cliffs are studded iwth vines and plants growing from think ledges and every 30ft or so there is old and rusty pitons hammered into the cliff face, some with old mildewed rope attached, others not with loops of rope hanging down. Clearly the previous people who went this way did not use as much magic to descend. 

It takes the party a couple of of minutes to climb down the cliffs, the last 30ft enclosed in a world of green as they climbed through the leaf canopy of the trees on the crater floor. Down in the base of the crater the heat was intense, the high sides of the valley trapping the heat like a bowl and without magical aids you would be sweating and suffering greatly you are sure. However, with the magical protections you are fine. 

Pushing toward the heart of the crater and that strange temple you saw you can feel a strange tension in the air, the jungle much quieter around you, then with a dull "clunk" Grimgor's iron boot lands on stone and you can make out stones and paved path, now broken and partially grown through and some 20ft ahead you can make out an eroded stone totem obscured by jungles plants, and another 20ft beyond that one. From the direction of the path you would estimate that it is directed towards the temple although the curtains of veins and thick orchids prevents you seeing further.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona follows behind Grimgor, as they continue up the path. He keeps an eye on the more scholarly types, adjusting the pace (and tapping Grimgor on the shoulder) as the others fall behind or stop.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Feli tries to stay in the middle of the group as they continue moving on with Isaac flying closeby. He decides to analyze analyze the stone totem with the help a spell of his. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting detect magic to see ifthere any magic auras.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar follows the mage's example, eyes glowing blue as he whirls his head around and put an ear to the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic_ to see if there are any magical auras.

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

The climb was easy with the spell, but the dwarf shook his head as he considered how difficult it would be w/o magic.  As they pressed forward into the jungle, he gripped his pike, nerves practically singing as the tension of this place built.  When he hit stone, Grimgor glanced over his shoulders at the others to say something, but stopped as he watched two of them waggle their fingers and stare blankly at the stone structures.  Looking at the Capt, he leaned against a nearby tree and remarked quietly, _Guessin' we wait fer tha' lot ..."_ 

As he waited, he peered at the rocks, then looked away.  Many of his kin had an affinity for stone, but he did not.  
_OOC - looking around and waiting for any warnings.  Perception - (1d20+14)[17]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus, thoroughly enjoying the walk down the cliffside, had a hard time suppressing his smile.

As they go the the jungle floor, and found a pavement, or some kind of paved road, he nodded again, it would seem they were right on track.

He pulled out his bow, his magic mostly depleted, waiting for the others to examine the structure.

----------


## Yas392

As he is doing his task, Tygar draws his bow.

----------


## DrK

The totems and statues are not magical, although they are clearly revered objects and have been relevant in ages past. But now overgrown with heavy vines and covered in algae and some webs. Looking around no one sees anything amiss until Grimgor stands upon a stone panel that shifts with an audible crack!

There is a moment to worry before the totems start spewing poisonous darts in all directions that fly towards everyone with dangerous needles

*Spoiler: Trap*
Show



Everyone please make a reflex save DC 14 or (3d6)[*10*] and DC 16 Fort save or 1 Str damage
If pass then half damage and no poisons

----------


## Yas392

Tygar tries to duck out of the way as the trigger crack. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Reflex save:* (1d20+5)[*14*]

*Fortitude save:* (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona deftly crouches behind Grimgor, letting the dwarf's bulk absorb the needles. 

_ref save - (1d20+5)[15], fort save - (1d20+2)[17]_

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

At the click, Grimgor sighed, thinking "Oh crap."  Before he could do much more than raise his hands and arms up to block, most of the others ducked back behind the wide dwarf and were sheltered by his form.  Several darts embedded themselves in his skin, mostly around his forearms, hands and exposed side.   At first, they burned, giving the warrior a momentary pause.  However, the burning quickly went away and he lowered his arm with a grunt.  Pulling the darts out, one-by-one, he grunted to the others, What out.  Trap."

Once the darts were removed, Grimgor gazed around.  "Best keep all our eyes open ... Ah 'spect we'll see more o' these." 
_OOC - I'm afraid to roll, so pressing onwards._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus was surveying the area, marveling at the natures ability to take over from the humanoid invasion as he was blasted with needles all across his back, he yells out loudly in pain.

He can feel a burning sensation, "can someone pull these out please?" he asks timidly, showing his back to the group.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lets start by rolling:
Felix Clawson: 
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*11*]
Isaac
(1d20+3)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*18*]



Felix quickly moves out of the way and avoids the darts. Unfortunately, Isaac isnt as lucky as it gets hit by the impact lets out a scream in pain before vanishing.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar flinches as some darts embed into his arm when he ducks behind the stout dwarf. He clutches his symbol, mutters a prayer and spreads his arms. Omni-directional waves wash over the group, knitting their wounds. The cleric helps his allies put out the darts from their being after his display of feat and putting the darts from his arm.

*"Anyone need any more aid and healing?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy:* (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

"I could use a little," Lara admits, having dodged the worst of the darts but still carrying some injuries from the spider encounter despite a full night's rest.

"I'm sorry about Isaac," she consoles Felix.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar nods and taps Lara with his wand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Cure Light Wounds from wand:* (1d8+1)[*8*]

*Charges:* 49/50

----------


## RCgothic

"Thanks Tygar," she says. "Grimgor lead on?"

----------


## DrK

Pushing up the path through the jungle, a little more warily this time, the dwarf tramps on through the jungle, all around you the trees tower up high, long vines dangle down and flowers and strange fruit bud and cluster on the branches. The scene made even more odd de to the lack of birds and other animals. the sheer level of vermin in the area having driven most of the natural flora and fauna from these parts. The entrance to the temple soon begins to appear out the trees and vines and heavy foliage. White stone walls now stained dark with moss and covered in crawling plants that have led the walls and to crack and crumble. The doors to the courtyard are sealed from the distance, a pair of massive and verdigris covered stone statues flanking the archway and the red iron of the gates streaked heavily with rust. 

You can see that the temple lies within, stairs leading up from the courtyard to the pinnacle where the multi tiered pagoda like structure awaits you, strange iconography emblazoned on the walls and the stone statues loking like giants, albeit with scaly appearance and 6 arms in addition to the their legs....

You pause, still 200ft back from the gateway to take stock....

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor thanked the healer, waving aside any more attention and took the lead as directed by the Captain.  He glanced back at the others, motioning for them to move away a bit.  Best ye stay back a ways ... just in case Ah find another trap."

He trudged forward, eyes scanning the path and surrounding area, looking for false steps, trip wires, or holes in the crumbling walls.  As the jungle opened up to reveal the entrance to the temple, he paused, holding a hand up to signal stop.  Looking over his shoulder, Grimgor called out "Nice place ... d'ye want ta walk up and knock?"
_OOC - Taking ten on Perception if possible to check for traps (24) ... or for anything nearby.  Does it look like it's been in use recently?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> "I could use a little," Lara admits, having dodged the worst of the darts but still carrying some injuries from the spider encounter despite a full night's rest.
> 
> "I'm sorry about Isaac," she consoles Felix.


"Thanks. I appreciate the concern. But dont worry to much about it. He should be back tomorrow with us."Isaac adds.

__________________________________________________  ______________________________

Isaac remains in place while waiting to see if it was safe to advance. "I am glad that I prepared a spell to provide light."

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(5) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strenght

----------


## Yas392

Noting the sole requester is the Captain, Tygar's eyes glow blue. After that, he will look for a nearby cover to hide himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic._

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*21*]

*Stealth:* (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

Although to Gimrgor's eyes all things look quiet and safe(ish), or at least as safe as they are in a horrible jungle, he makes ready for advance, the party moving and closing to within 60ft of the gates, as he does so Tygar's eyes glow a dull blue as he gazes about with his witch sight and notes that both statues flanking the gates are glowing with a dull glow of transmutation. As he does so, the statues start to rock and shudder, pebbles twitching and tumbling to the ground and moss and small flying clouds of insects falling from them in great plumes.

Each of the massive 25ft tall 6 armed statues stepping hesitantly forward! They regards the tiny humanoids with unbridled disdain taking statures that can only be considered threatening!

_OOC

THe party take starts 60ft away walking down the 30ft wide path lined by thick jungle (60ft as that is when detect magic would have picked up the auras)

However the statues got a whopping "2" on their initiative so all of the party may go ahead of them

_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Well, I suppose fighting is unaviodable. Anyone would like to increase height and physical power for the engagement? I have a spell prepared to do just that. Just ask me and I will cast it immediately." Isaac replies making its offer readily available to the whole party. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Isaac will cast Enlarge Person on anyone that decides to ask to receive the benefit.



*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(5) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strenght

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
_"Those things are big. I don't know if they're resistant to swords or anything else...."_. Kona observes the creatures with some trepidation. He rushes towards them, drawing his swords. The light inside him goes out, and the glowing orb that follows him changes from red to deep blue. He plants his feet in a fighting stance and swings his sword in an arc, firing off a crackling blue beam that impacts a statue, and leaves a wispy trail of mist in its passing. The ground underneath the statue freezes over; the frost evaporates visibly in the heat, but it might be enough to make the statue slip and tumble. 


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


*maneuver granted start of turn* - (1d4)[*1*], *granted maneuver end of turn* - (1d3)[*1*]. Swift action to change to Unbroken Stride stance and change active element to water. Move 30' closer. Standard: Lance of Power vs one of the statues. *cold damage* - (5d6)[*11*], reflex DC 16 half, on a failed save it also slips and falls prone (no roll needed to get up or move)*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 10' bright light, 20' normal, allies within 15' gain +2 [morale] vs mind-affecting. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor grunted at the two large statues, nodding absently to Isaac.  "Them statues look big ... Ah'll take ye up on yer offer ..."  As the spell was cast, the dwarf watched the bird-man rush forward and he shook his head, muttering to himself about rushing in before they were ready.

As Grimgor grew, he grinned, swinging his huge pike around.  Before he followed Kona, however, he glanced back at the others, eyes resting on the Captain.  "Ah'm presumin' we're making big rocks inta little rocks, aye?  If'n ye want t'parley, say sumtin' now!"
_OOC - Wait for the enlarge person spell, then swift action to change stance - Primal Warrior Stance and charge (using Power attack).  Reach should threaten from 15-20'.  Double move means I can reach out and touch one of the statues.  Weapon size counts as gargantuan :) 
Attack - (1d20+8)[24], Damage- (6d6+11) [27] (see OOC)_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7)  W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 5/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Enlarged (+2 str, -2 Dex, -1 Att/AC, reach, size); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior Stance (see above), Darkvision 60

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus' eyes widen at what is going on, and instantly draws his bow and lets of a shot at the closest behemoth.  

*Spoiler*
Show


*attack* - (1d20+8)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*2*]

Aramus
HP's: 28/31
AC: 18
FF: 15 T: 14
CMD: 18
Effects: Endure Elements

----------


## Yas392

Tygar backpedals and shoots an arrow at the statue the main fighters are engaging.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moves back 10 ft.

*Attack:* (1d20+6)[*22*]

*Damage:* (1d8+1)[*2*]

*Knowledge (Arcana) to identify constructs:* (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

Grimgor expands, morphing into a giant of dwarf some 9 ft tall as he steps in, the pike driving forwards chipping a massive chunk off one of the statues with the force of the impact. Beside him the second one slips and slides, ice creeping up is legs before it manages to stabilise with its many arms grasping vines and stones for balance. EVen as that happens arrows fly over the dwarve's shoulder, and though they fly true both bounce off the statues, arrows shattering on the enchanted rock. 

In return the statues close on Grimgor, both striding in towards the dwarf _(please take an AoO)_, the things raise their stone hands high and smash them down upon the dwarves now massive helmed head

_OOC

Statue 1 (1d20+8)[13] dam (1d10+8)[16]

Statue 2 (1d20+8)[11] dam (1d10+8)[18]
_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strenght



Felix decides to help with a spell on his own. "Lets see you eat this spell" He replies as he creates a three orange spheres of force against the currently team engaged statue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting magic missile. Damage:(3d4+3)[*13*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus shakes his head as he watches the arrows *clink* harmlessly off the stone statues skin, he should have known better. Sighing, he pulled out some moss from a small bag in his jacket, rubbed it with his forefinger and thumb, activating something that began to smoke, then he popped it into his mouth, chewing the burning moss. His form began to shift, and change, blurring the lines between human and beast, until he was no longer a man, but a reptilian dinosaur, eyelids slid over his large predatory eyes, and he regarded the lumbering statues from the side.

*Spoiler*
Show


wild shape into a Velociraptor

Aramus
HP's: 28/31
AC: 18
FF: 15 T: 14
CMD: 18
Effects: Endure Elements, Wild shape

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
_"I have heard of stone crumbling when frozen...."_. Kona darts in, and his flashing blade trails vapor in the hot, humid air as he connects with the statue once, twice. _Attack1 - (1d20+8)[20], Cold damage 28, Attack2 - (1d20+8)[28], Cold damage 29 (assuming a crit)_


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


[Swift action to change to Elemental Flux stance. Move in to attack. Standard: Rapid Strike, spending 1 Animus to make all the damage Cold damage.
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 10' bright light, 20' normal, allies within 15' gain +2 [morale] vs mind-affecting. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

Lara springs forward to flank one of the statues.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (1d20+13)[*21*] BaB+5, DEX +3, flanking +2, Masterwork +1, Weapon Focus +1, SB Weapon Training +1
Damage: (1d6+9)[*10*] +3 DEX, +5 Precise Strike, +1 SB Weapon Training.

----------


## DrK

One of the statues, already damage by Grimgor's mighty blow is heavily assailed as magic force bolts slam into the cracks widening it and finally Kona and Lara flank the creature, ice forming over it in great sheets before Lara's rapier hits a weak spot shattering it into a thousand pieces.  The other one spins rapidly, blades lashing out towards Grimgor, Lara and Kona in brutal symmetry as all six of its arms make heavy scything attacks

Standing further back Aramus is no more, instead standing there as a savage clawed dinosaur ready to pounce and beyond him Felix and Tygar waiting with magic and missiles....


_

vs Kona (1d20+8)[24] dam (1d10+8)[14]
vs Kona (1d20+8)[24] dam (1d10+8)[10]
vs Lara (1d20+8)[13] dam (1d10+8)[13]
vs Lara (1d20+8)[9] dam (1d10+8)[18]
vs Grimgor (1d20+8)[18] dam (1d10+8)[9]
vs Grimgor (1d20+8)[9] dam (1d10+8)[17]


_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 4
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strenght



"I am unsure about whom I should center my attacks on with this new arrival but I suppose we should handle the bigger threat first.So, I will try once again on the same target." He replies as he takes careful aim at the same statue. He then gathers his energy and releases a sonic attack against it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ranged touch attack: (1d20+3)[*18*]  Damage: (3d6+1)[*12*] Fort save to half damage.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona is flung into the air by the spinning arms of the statue. But he manages to land on his feet; although his breath is ragged, his swords show no sign of slowing down as he slashes away at the statue.


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Swift action to change the lamp. Full round: Flick of the wrist. *Katana* - (1d20+10)[*18*], *damage* - (1d10+10)[*15*]*+**cold dam* - (2d6+4)[*12*], *wakizashi* - (1d20+10)[*19*], *damage* - (1d6+9)[*11*]*+**cold dam* - (2d6+4)[*13*].

Maneuver granted: (1d2)[*2*]
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' do +4 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 17. HP 26 (thanks to Grimgor)/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

Lara idly sways out of the way of the statue's attacks, gracefully deflecting one of the blows even though she didn't need to before riposting with a couple of her own devastatingly accurate attacks.

*Spoiler*
Show


Opportune Parry and Riposte. Using 1 Panache point and 1 AoO to parry:
(1d20+13)[*25*]
And immediate action riposte: (1d20+13)[*31*](1d6+13)[*19*] of which 4 cold plus *15* of which 4 cold if a 21 confirms.

Then
Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*](1d6+13)[*16*] of which 4 cold plus *14* of which 4 cold if a 31 confirms.

Edit: and a confirmed critical regains the expended panache point.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

One of the statues fell to their combined might, but the other attacked with several arms and struck towards the birdman twice.  Grimgor shouted out a warning, *"Keep yer beak down, lad, on yer left!  Now git back and let me take them hits!"* 

Grimgor moved forward to try and interpose himself between the statue and his companions while dividing the things attention between two of them.  Then he attacked with gusto again.
_OOC - So Immediate action to counter one of the attacks vs Kona with Warning Roar.  Dip vs DC24 - (1d20+13)[29]

Move / step as necessary to get the flank, then attack w/power attack (will suck up an AOO as necessary).  Attack - (1d20+8)[22], Damage - (6d6+11)[25]+4 cold  If successful, Grimgor will place Armiger's Mark on the Statue (-4 to attack anyone but Grimgor for four rounds)

Also, I should have gotten an AOO on both statues I think (Grimgor has combat reflexes) so here's the other one: AOO - (1d20+8)[20], Damage - (6d6+11)[34]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Enlarged (+2 str, -2 Dex, -1 Att/AC, reach, size); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior Stance (see above), Darkvision 60 Armiger's Mark on Statue (-4 to attack anyone aside from Grimgor, 4 rounds)

----------


## BelGareth

Having changed shape into a primeval dinosaur, Aramus tilts his head sideways and then leaps at the giant animated statuary, biting as he landed near it. 

*Spoiler*
Show


move up and attack with bite
*Bite* - (1d20+5)[*15*]
*Damage* - (1d6+2)[*5*]

Aramus
HP's: 28/31
AC: 16
FF: 14 T: 13
CMD: 18
Effects: Endure Elements, Wild shape

----------


## DrK

With one staute downed the other released its rain of blows, however it was not as effective as it might have like! One of its massive arms slams into Kona but as the second looks to deliver a killing blow Grimgor's barked warning distracts it allowing the kenku to flow effectively out of the way On its other side Lara deftly parries before plunging the tip of the rapier deep into the statue leaving a massive collection of cracks rippling across its surface, helped seconds later by Grimgor hammering it with the long pike or a tremendous blow that shears off two of the arms.

Aramus and Kona claw and swing at it but fail to land telling blows in the swirling mass of weapons and limbs before standing at the back Felix releases a pulse of thundrous sonic energy, the reverberations casing massive ripples through the statue and weakened from Lara's deadly strike and Grimgor's brute force it collapses into a pile of rubble that raises a cloud of dust briefly enveloping all the warriors. 

In the aftermath the forest falls silent for a moment before the chittering and buzzing of insects recommences and the massive 20ft high double gates into the Temple stand unguarded and in front of you

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus clicks his tongue, annoyed that he couldn't help more, but it was what it was, so he moved forward, looking to provide more support to the group in his new form.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona dusts himself off, and takes a deep breath, and the outline of his lungs are briefly visible as his chest glows for a moment. He eyes the doors warily.


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

Tygar's wand is out in a flash.

*"Anyone hurt?"*

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Religion) check*
Show

Knowledge (Religion) check to recall if the undamaged statues in his mind before battle have religious significance: (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix sighs in relief. At least, he managed to make it out unscathed. "We should be very careful from now on. Ahead of us should probably be awaiting many more dangers."

----------


## DrK

Tygar looking at the shattered statues does not recognise them as anything special, most likley they are related to whatever mino demi-god or cult is worshipped in these parts. As the others pause to heal Aramus hops forward on his reptillian legs and peeks through the gap in the doors. beyond the thick wooden doors the pagoda like temple stands draped in  vines and a few strands of webbing. The courtyard stands deserted, neat stones of blue and yellow died flagstones faded and covered in years of mud and grime and the remnants of some outbuildings can be seen with broken and rotted bamboo structures leant against some of the walls. On eth wall to your right a single rope drapes down the wall, a hook wedged into the top ofthe wall although from the door its hard to see how fresh the rope is...

The courtyard is some 200ft square with the temple's bottom layer some 100ft square so 50ft away from you. The entrance to the Temple 50ft away and narrow windows from the 2 upper levels gazing down like dark eyes.

----------


## RCgothic

"Doesn't look like we're the first to come this way," Lara comments. "Kona, do you think you could run a fresh rope up to that hook? I suspect not going in the front door may be the right idea."

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"No problem. Do you have a rope for me?"*


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Looking through the door a second time Lara realises that the rope was probably to bypass the gates you are now standing in and the stone statues that you have now destroyed. The rope dangles down on the left hand wall so you could walk across and grab it if you needed it. The pagoda seems to beckon you towards it, a whisper of wind howling and breezing through the deserted windows that leave yuo all with a feeling of unease.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor brushed the remains of the rubble from his beard, moving to stand with the others as they approached the now clear doors.  He peered across the courtyard and the blue and yellow stones, shaking his head.  "Ah'm gettin' th'feelin' this ain't wot it appears t'be ... who's first across?"
_OOC - Looking around for any signs of more traps ... like murder holes , any deformation on the tiles, movement in the windows or from the temple.  Perception - (1d2014)[880]

HAHAHAHAHAHAH ... quite the Perception check.  For realz, though ... It should be Perception - 18

Slip into Running Hunter's Stance and use Scent to help with any perception checks.  Once we get moving, Grimgor will move into Silver Crane Waltz_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## Yas392

Tygar puts his wand away when he sees the group's fine state and silence regarding the matter. As the party walks to the rope, the cleric looks around his surroundings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix follows the others on the rope. "I think this is kind of nice." Felix replies enjoying the breeze. It was little things like that which help him remain calm and relaxed especially since Isaac was gone for the rest of the day.

----------


## DrK

As the party cross the courtyard carefully you each feel a sensation of being watched, an itch between the shoulder blades, ice down your spine. But no danger presents itself. Reach the rope that had been abandoned it looks old, but is not as rotted as the ones on the cliff or on the rowboat. Grimgor's nose wrinkles as he smells the similar scents of a sailing ship and you can surmise that most likely the pirates who had reached here crossed the wall here, although it looks like they have since vanished, likley using the rope to avoid the guardian statues.

Turning you can see on the south side of the temple in the centre is a double doors as well matching the ones on the north side that greeted you as you opened the wall doors.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona climbs the walls to see if there is a way in other than the double doors.


*Spoiler: crunch*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix remains on the back a bit worried about a second possible ambush. "I will at least check upon any magical readings. We should probably cover our bases." Felix replies as he casts his magical detection spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting detect magic to see if there are any magic auras.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus wheels his head low back and forth, trying to sense what ever it was that was raising his hackles, or scales, or whatever he had on his skin currently, he sniffs the air, more out of instinct than anything else, the natural mind was hard to resist when he was in a form like this, his eyelids flashed, as his keen eyes scanned the area.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Perception* - (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor kept using his heightened senses for the time as he searched near the closest set of double doors, carefully picking his way to avoid traps.  Once the group was ready to move on, he would transition back to a stance focused on reacting to threats more readily.  "Keep yer eyes open, lads and lasses.  Ah got a feelin' we ain't alone ..."
_OOC - Continuing to use Running Hunter's Stance for the scent; checking the closest doors (North maybe?).  Take ten on perception (24).  At the door, if we have some time, he'll take 20 to check as best he can for traps.  Once we're ready to open the door, he'll move into Silver Crane Waltz stance_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## RCgothic

"There's sure to be something nasty at the centre of all this," Lara agrees, accompanying the dwarf forward.

----------


## Yas392

*"I hope we don't trigger another set of the temple's defenses. Those golems are terrifying enough."* 

Tygar's pose tenses as he looks around his surroundings with his eyes glowing blue. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Approaching the temple in the centre of the square it appears that the walls hide no suprises, Kona scampering up the external walls of the courtyard can see no more trouble either. Grimgor and Tygar approach the pagoda like structure with caution, and Grimgor's sharp eyes and Tygar's magical senses both see the extensive series of stones slabs that are trapped (Grimgor) and the sleeping and inactive runes around the door that are filled with powerful evocation magic (Tygar) as you spy the trap waiting for you before the doorway....

----------


## Yas392

Tygar's glowing eyes recede in brilliance to common onyxes. 

*"Inactive runes around the doorway. I sense powerful evocation magic radiating from them. Another trap we could have walk into had we not been careful. I can try dispelling them unless we have other ways of removing them or finding an alternative route to bypass them."*

The cleric distances himself from the doorway.

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't really know what to make of runes," Lara admits. "But we could try climbing up to a window instead if you'd like to save your magic. Although those might be trapped too if the builders were thorough."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix remains quiet about what to do. "If only Isaac was still here." Felix sighs.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor grunted, "Well he aint, n we still need tgit in.  So windows the Capn sez.  Lets check.  And ware those slabs!"  The dwarf pointed at a series of different areas he noticed traps on before checking to see if there was a window within reach.  Ere now, Kona ... check fer entrances sides these doors.
_OOC - Continuing to use Running Hunter's Stance for the scent; Looking for other entrances from the ground.  Marking the trapped slabs with rocks next to them._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"I have found some windows, but they are narrow. I will look for a window big enough for us all. I deem it imprudent to go in alone"*




*Spoiler: crunch*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus moves up and glances from side to side, his resources were mostly used for the day, so he kept in his new form, and waited.

----------


## DrK

As Grimgor marks the stones at the edge of the area it expands out some 15ft in all directions around the door. Looking at the windows they are all narrow slits, more suited for firing arrows from rather than climbing ni, although studying the stone work of he windows and walls of the temple, especially those on the first floor above the decorated ledges is old and not the most stable if one were to take a more destructive route to gaining entry and had the strength to hack through the stonework.

Aside from that the only other choice seems to be braving the enchantments around the door and just walking up to them

----------


## Yas392

Tygar watches the door and the windows the tengu are checking. 

*"So what is the plan we are gaming for?"*

----------


## BelGareth

Tired of the stall, Aramus makes sure everyone is clear, and triggers the wards.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

After marking the blocks, Grimgor watched Kona search for windows and come back with a negative report.  To Tygar's question, he shrugged.  "Ain't much uva game, but Ah 'spose Ah could smash tha' wall ... or let th'lizard just walk on through!  'Ells bells!"  Grimgor stepped towards Aramus, trying to stay within a few steps to offer the silly dinosaur the benefits of his protective aura.  
_OOC - Switch to silver Crane, move to w/in 10' of Aramus (gives +3 AC and +2 Will save).  He can also potentially use some counters to help as necessary_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

Aramus bounds forward as Grimgor leaps in behind him. As the dinosaur lands in front of the doors the runes around the doorway glow brightly and pulse with a blinding pulse of energy that sends a cone of fire in a wave out from the doorway engulfing the leaping dinosaur

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(4d6)[*21*] damage Fire, Reflex DC 16 for half


 

As the fire fades, smoke rising off Arasmus's scales but the runes seem to be dull and in active, although looking at them Kona, Felix and Tygar all realise that they are merely drained, not inactive and over the next couple of hours will likley recharge themselves, the sun glittering on each of them suggesting the likley route of recharge.

----------


## RCgothic

"Does anyone have a blanket?" Lara asks as she prepares to enter the temple. "We can cover the runes to stop them from recharging. Or failing that, take a hammer to them."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor checks the dinosaur, then turns away with a snort. Yell live.  Now put them claws tuse n dig some dirt!  Grimgor will try to use dirt to cover the tunes, but barring that will use a blanket or smash as necessary.  But nice hes done, hell step to the door and check on the others.  Ready? 
_OOC - Not sure if the Dino has evasion, but lets get him a heal if necessary.  Figure Grimgor can open doors and sneakier ones can scout.  Hell listen first then go in.
Passive perception is 24 (taking 10), but if/when you need a roll ... Perception - (1d20+14)[25]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Yes, as ready as I can possibly be." Felix declares not feeling completely confident about the current state but there was no point in waiting anyway.

----------


## Yas392

*"Fire, is it? We will need to test it with disposables in the event the burial fails if we are using this exit on our way back."*

Tygar whips out his wand touch Aramus to heal him before picking some pebbles. He stows them and his wand in his haversack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Cure Light Wounds:* (1d8+1)[*2*]
*Cure Light Wounds:* (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus manages to avoid the worst of the flames, even knowing they were going to come, he dips his head to Grimgor in assent, and starts digging.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona shrugs. *"As long I know that it's coming, a fire blast like that is of no concern to me"*. He moves up besides Grimgor, black eyes peering deeper into the temple, waiting for the others.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

With the doors open the way inwards is not that welcoming, a large entranceway with a second doorway behind the first one after a small wooden waiting antechamber. The huge bronze door is marked with stylized pictures of dueling dragons and multilimbed spiderlike creatures. Hundreds of open-mouthed dragon faces and long barbed claws and legs surround the doorframe, all leering out hungrily. 

The door is slightly ajar however and with his dwarven heritage Grimgor's eyes can see the central chamber of the pagoda like temple in shades of greys and greens. The core of the pagoda on this floor has been gutted. The few remaining walls in this area are crumbling, and only the presence of four huge stone pillars, carved with pictures of battling dragons, seems to keep the building up. Thick webs fill the four corners of the room. The central section of the pagoda has suffered the most, with a great rip in the floor creating a steep-walled pit sloping down to a dark shaft choked with webs.

Between the outer wall there is an inner wall that forms a square around the ruoned central chamber. A narrow passageway leads to the left and right and you'd assume runs around the whole square structure, and may ofer stairs leading up to the next level.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar scans the area with glowing blue eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic._

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
After a brief pause to scan the room, Kona walks down the left-side corridor, his small orb of light illuminating ahead of him.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Tygar scans the area, detecting a dull magical emanation coming from the apparent hole in the floor in the centre of the room. AS he cans the area he cannot see anything else of interest.  Meanwhile sneaking past him near silently, feathers whispering slightly as he moves to the left hand corridor Kona walks around the narrow corridor running around the edge. As the birdman reaches the corner he can see a narrow set of stairs leading up from the corridor to a hole in the ceiling and next floor up. Sadly though as he rounds the corner there is a faint pressure on his shin as the tripwire is depressed and with a faint "puff" a slew of blow gun darts are sprayed from the walls at the unlucky Kona.

*Spoiler: Blowpipe Darts*
Show



Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*13*] dam (1d3+2)[*4*]
Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*21*] dam (1d3+2)[*5*]
Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*15*] dam (1d3+2)[*4*]
Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*25*] dam (1d3+2)[*4*]
Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*21*] dam (1d3+2)[*5*]
Vs Kona (1d20+7)[*16*] dam (1d3+2)[*3*]

If he is hit then DC 14 Fort save or (1d3)[*1*] Str damage from Poison. The DC increases by +1 for each additional dart

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"[COLOR="#FF8C00"]It seems like we are at the mercy of the traps." Felix sighs a bit worried about the situation. "So... how much healing options do we have left?"

----------


## Yas392

As soon as the trap springs, Tygar hastens towards Kona, whip out his wand and heals him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*9*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*8*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*5*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona screams as the darts thud into him, catching him by surprise, penetrating the links of his chain shirt. He staggers backwards and hisses through his beak as he pulls out the darts. 

After Tygar heals him once, he waves him off. *"My wounds are superficial. But...look at this. These darts are poisoned"*




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 24/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Standing there Kona can feel the poison sapping his strength, poison that as they examine the spent dart their druid / raptor Aramus realises is in fact some form of spider venom. Nothing seems to have changed in the temple, the occasional creaking of the structure from upstairs remains the same as the wind blows around the wooden pagoda towers and no footspets can be seen in the dust on the stairs leading up. 

The open space in the centre wit the hole is likewise still eerily silent, the dart trap having seemingly alerted nothing....

----------


## Yas392

Tygar touches the tengu after he retracts the wand. A green glow emits from his hand and seeps into Kona's feathery surface.

*"This will delay the current and future poison by 5 hours. Please be careful in the future. I prepared one of this spell for the day and will be unable to help with upcoming poison-related issues until after I prepared my spells for the next day. We should use the time to navigate the temple with caution but not like snails."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast _Delay Poison_ on Kona.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"...Thank you"*. Kona gratefully receives the magical protection. *"I.... did not expect traps inside the temple. I will be more careful"*. Kona joins the others, and briefly lights up the room as he heals his wounds. His face is hard to read, but as he slowly moves through a few fighting stances, as if testing himself, he seems..shaken. Not quite up to speed.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Lets just make sure not to overdo this. We have to be careful with our resources." Felix replies still wondering about the amount of healing magic left.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor shouted out a warning when the trap went off, but it was too late to help the bird man.  Shaking his head, he glanced around the group.  Any o' you better scouts?  Nae?  Fine, Ah'll take th'lead.  With typical grump, the dwarf stepped to the front and slowly advance, his eyes scanning walls, floors and ceilings for signs of the next trap.  Hopefully his thick hide would prove to tough for any more tricks lurking in the dark.  

Guessing there'll be spiders and such ... keep a torch ready, 'n one o' dem spells t'see magik, yeah? 
_OOC - Figure with a high Perception, Grimgor can take the lead for a bit.  Recco we keep fire handy to burn webs and someone run a detect magic.  Others can 'aid' the perception checks.  

Unless one of y'all has rogue skills to deal with this better?
Passive perception is 24 (taking 10), let me know when you need a reoll_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"Felix. I didn't bring any healing supplies. I can heal my own wounds, but only that"*.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus tilts his head side to side, reviewing everything, and then sighing, transforms back into his human form. 

*"I am almost out of my magical resources, however, i do have one more trick, I can summon a swarm of insects to investigate this place, appropriately apt in this location i feel, however it will take several hours for them to scour the area?"* he asks it as a question.

----------


## RCgothic

"I'm not sure I'd like to stay in this temple longer than we have to," Lara replies in response to the insect scouts idea. "Would they be able to warn of us any traps? That would definitely make a bit of a wait worthwhile."

"Unfortunately there's nothing I can contribute to healing. We just need to be cautious and let Grimgor take the hits," she jests, but slightly more nervously than usual, finding the temple and the traps unsettling.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus shrugs *"Only ones they can see, they will crawl over everything, but are small. It is important to mind the old adage, we've invested too much into this to back down, is false, the living get to keep on living, and those who die here do not."*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> *Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder
> 
> Grimgor shouted out a warning when the trap went off, but it was too late to help the bird man.  Shaking his head, he glanced around the group.  Any o' you better scouts?  Nae?  Fine, Ah'll take th'lead.  With typical grump, the dwarf stepped to the front and slowly advance, his eyes scanning walls, floors and ceilings for signs of the next trap.  Hopefully his thick hide would prove to tough for any more tricks lurking in the dark.  
> 
> Guessing there'll be spiders and such ... keep a torch ready, 'n one o' dem spells t'see magik, yeah?


"I have prepared a spell with some good possibilities for illumination if you want." Felix replies knowing he had prepared dancing lights. "Just say the word and I´ll cast it right ahead."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor snorted at the Captain's comment, full well knowing his role.  However, to Felix he frowned for a moment, then realized the misunderstanding.  Nay, lad ... Ah meant a torch fer webs and such.  But if'n ye need light, cast away.  Let's use dem bugs t'scout.  Check th'corners, then tha' hole in middle.  Readying his weapon, Grimgor stood by for any attacks.
_OOC - Passive perception 24 (taking 10), let me know when you need a reoll_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus nods and begins casting his summons, he kneels down and grabs a handful of dirt, it was soft, and loamy, with moss and detritus. he sniffed it, and then spit into the center, creating a small ball of forest floor stuff, looking around, he finds a small bug, which he places gingerly in the center, and pulls out a small vial of putrid looking liquid, which he unstoppers, and lets a single black viscous drop onto the bug, he then places it on the ground and begins to chant.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
While Aramus does his magic, Kona watches intently. So different from his own! While the insects scout, he shrugs off his chainshirt and stows it in his haversack.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

The insects pour out of the ground shortly after a small flurry of spiders, centipedes and other creepy crawlies flow up the wooden stairs to the upper level. An hour passes in relative silence save for the creaking of the wooden structure although whether that is wind of from creatures its unclear. Eventualy the trail of spiders and millipeded writhes back down the stairs and scuttle back to Aramus who drops them into his mouth to absorb the knowledge. 

With a soft crunch of chitin the knowledge blossoms into Aramus's mind as he can see the strange arrangement of sliding bamboo walls upstairs making a maze of sorts with a small open space at the centre that the spider saw only darkness in. A set of stairs on the east wall around the edge fo the maze had allowed the spider up to the top level where it had sensed _something_ an in the open top of the pagoda a large spiderlike statue had sat amidst thick webbing. The stairs, or at least the second step had also caused concern for the bugs as the second step had been coated with a thick poison around the spikes....


_OOC
insect scouts give structural information not creatures. The next level up has a similar corridor around the edge but in the centre has a maze of bamboo screens covered in disturbing pictures of spider like creatures eating mainly humans and lizard folk and a space in the center wreathed in blackness. On the stairs up the spiders had found a trap on the stairs that would unleash more poison spikes and in the top floor there was a web covered chamber with a golden spider statues in it/

_

----------


## BelGareth

After Aramus has finished popping the insect's into his mouth and gained all the knowledge therein, he relays to the team all the information. *"Seems like there is something in there, maybe a spider of something similar, with all the artwork, that would make sense, but maybe we can skip it and go directly to the 2nd floor, past the trap?"

*

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"I'm not... enthusiastic... about fighting another spider right now"*.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor scratched his beard for a moment, frowning.  If'n Ah unnerstand ye, lad, yer sayin' there be a maze wit darkness in th'middle.  But upstairs, there be a presence?  Ah'm not afraid o' th'dark ... 'n Ah hate leavin' enemies at me back.  Ah say deal wit th'maze, then tackle th'stairs.  Ah'll take point ... Kona kin bring th'light.

'Less ye've got other orders, Cap'n?"  Before heading onward, Grimgor would turn to the Captain first.  Once she gave the order, he would start moving out.
_OOC - Taking 10 on Perception where possible.  24.  Will take lead, going slowly enough to watch for tricks and treats :D_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

The heavy crunch of the dwarf's iron shod boots leads the way up the stairs with the other trailing behind. The light from their kenku  Iluminator and the _light_ cantrips seemingly swallowed by the darkness as Grimgor gets to the next level. There he freezes, holding up a hand to motion the others to freeze as well. In the dimness his keen dwarven eyesight and battle trained hearing hears a sound and see's a shambling creature lurching up the corridor some 50ft away (at the far end of the 10ft wide corridor that skirts the edge of this level)



The beats may have once have been clad in clerical finery but no is dressed in gilt edged rags that barely cover its decayed skeletal form, the flesh all having melted away save for the lumiscent purple entrails that writhe within its chest cavity and protrude from its mouth...

As Grimgor freezes and watchs the beast he realises that is has not noticed him.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix keeps following the group until they suddenly stop. He wonders whether to talk for a second but decides to wait for a signal from his companions to see whether to take any sort of action.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar waits for a signal from Grimgor after he motioned for the group to stop.

----------


## BelGareth

Following everyone, Aramus clutched his bow, he was all but out of resources, and wasn't sure how much help he would be.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor raised a hand to hold the group, then put up a single finger to indicate a lone foe.  Stepping back, he mouthed to the other, _Looks like walkin' bones ... old priest ... let's ambush 'im ...."_  .
_OOC - Will swap out to use the hammer ... sneaky folks can probably hide for an ambush, but does that mean we wait for it to get closer?  Or do we want to charge it?  Or have Grimgor make some noise and let it rush forward against him?  My only concern is whatever prep spells this thing might do (i.e., summons, buffs, etc)_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Seeing Grimgor stop, Kona dims his light and tiptoes up behind him to get a look. He stands ready to fight, but leaving the decision to the dwarf. Or misfortune, as the case may be.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Watching the undead monstrosity Grimgor recognises the ropes of intestines and the long tongue as a Mohrg, a powerful undead that is the spirit of a truly evil creature that was executed in an unusually barbaric manner. THey are strong, a match for most warriors and can paralyse foes with their claws... Aside from that he can remember little else. The creature for its part continues to shamble closer, still unaware of Grimgor in the shadows at the top of the stairs just below the level of the floor some 30ft away...

_You can have a suprise round. Its literally a 10ft wide corridor with little cover between the top of the stairs and the beast now. If you roll > Initative 11 (in the OOC) then you can post your surprise move or standard as well as your first round_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona's floating mote of light flares into being next to him as he hurls a wave of frost at the undead thing, leaving a trail of water vapor hanging in the air. *Spoiler: Actions and rolls*
Show

Start of combat: Gain one Illumination, one Animus, one maneuver (1d3)[*2*]. 5' step as necessary. Swift action to gain 2 Illumination. Standard to fire a Lance of Power, 30' range, *cold damage* - (7d6)[*24*], ref DC 16 for half damage, on a failed save slip on ice and fall prone. End of turn gain maneuver (1d2)[*2*]. Gain 1 Animus.





*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuver granted: 
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

As the creature closed, Grimgor frowned, suddenly recognizing the creature.  _Tha's a nasty one, lads 'n lass.  Mohrg ... all tongue 'n gut, wit no sense o' humor. 
 Best be - welph there we go ..."_  Before he could finish, the tengu concentrated for a moment, then threw what looked like a mass of ice and snow.  Grimgor held back from swapping out weapons - given what little he knew of the beast it might require a magic weapon to provide some margin of safety.  He called upon the divine protection of the gods, then gripped his pike and prepared to charge forward
_OOC - Ready to go ... gonna use the surprise round to cast a warpriest blessing (war), then wait for my turn after initiative 10 :D_  
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (20)
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: War blessing (+1 luck bonus on saving throws; changeable blessing at the start of each turn; 10 rounds); Silver Crane Waltz stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix wonders about how he should handle the situation. Since an attack has been launched, he decides to use the only chance he had to fortify Grimgor. "I will invigorate you with my spell so that you might help Kona. " He explains to Grimgor as he casts his spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Bull´s Strength on Grimgor.



*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 4
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength

----------


## Yas392

Bow on hand, Tygar moves to where he can see the undead, shoots at the undead and moves back to his original position.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Surprise Round (Move action):* Move to where he can see the undead.

*Standard Action:* Shoot arrow at undead.

*Move Action:* Move back to original position.

*Attack:* (1d20+8)[*23*]

*Damage:* (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## BelGareth

Copying Tygar, Armaus takes a shot as best he can.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack with shortbow, +1 to attack/damage if within 30ft
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*22*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*5*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 25/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## DrK

In the narrow corridor Kona, Aramus and Tygar assemble and using the dwarf the shield unleasha  barrage of arrows, bolts and magical rays of ice at the approaching undead monstrosity. The ice crystallises on the beast but does not cause it to fall, but suprised by the intruders bolt and arrow jut into its deadened flesh and flapping purple intestines. It lets loose a strange wordless howl and shambles forward gaining speed before leaping towards Grimgor. The dwarf's frame filling with vitality and strength as  Felix bless him with more power

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Grimgor gets an AoO
Charges Grimgor (1d20+8)[*12*] dam (2d8+9)[*20*] + grab (1d20+12)[*20*] vs CMD
and Fort save DC 18 or paralysed (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## RCgothic

After being momentarily unwilling to approach the horrifying creator, Lara springs forward to defend her friend, dodging around her foe in order to set up a flanking situation!

*Spoiler*
Show


Acrobatics (1d20+11)[*17*] Vs CMD

Attack [roll] 1d20+13[/roll] *27*Damage (1d6+15)[*19*] spending 1 panache to double Precise Strike

Critical hit on a 15-20: [roll] 1d20+13[/roll] Damage (1d6+15)[*18*] 
plus recover panache.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

With the swelling of sinews, Grimgor nodded his thanks to Felix, then turned to watch the beast.  As expected, it came rushing forward once the others attacked and Grimgor lashed out with his pike.  Once he recovered, the thing was inside his reach, its boney hands attempting to grab the dwarf and pull him in.  If it weren't for the extra strength, it would have grabbed him; however, with the enchantment flowing through his veins, Grimgor was able to push the beast back as he took a step back.  No kissin' on th'first date, bastich!"" 

Shifting his tactics, Grimgor stepped and settled his stance, wielding the pike as if it weight twice as much.  
_OOC - So surprise round, based on previous stance and the bull's strength, Grimgor had a 26 AC and 22 CMD.  AOO attack - (1d20+10)[13], AOO Damage - (2d6+7)[11]

Round 1 (after mohrg's attack): Change stance to Primal Warrior for CMD bonus and weapons size increase (swift); Step to get distance and flank w/the Captain (free).  Shift War Blessing to AC (free).  Attack w/power attack (standard).

Attack - (1d20+10)[15], Dam - (4d6+13)[32]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (+9/21)
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Bull's strength (+4 str [enh], minutes); War blessing (+1 luck bonus on AC; changeable blessing at the start of each turn; 9 rounds); Primal Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
_"Why are you not dead yet, foul thing? Well, you *are* dead. Why are you not *still* yet?"_. Kona circles around, and his sword flashes once, twice. 
_
Elemental Strike - (1d20+8)[20], damage - (1d10+10)[20]+(1d6)[1]+cold 14 (and fort save DC 16 or nauseated), minute hand - (1d20+6)[16], damage - (1d10+10)[13]+cold 15._




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuvers granted: Elemental Strike, Lance of Power (Strike), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: 
Animus: 2
Illumination: 5
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +5 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

The skeletal monster reaches Grimgor and in a flurry of claws, tongue and long war pike the two bash, push and swing at each other, both failing to make contact, even as the warpike begins to smoke with freezing ice forming on the ends. Lara and Kona move to each side flanking the beast, rapier and katana both glittering with frigid power as they stab and slice through aged flesh and threadbare grave finery. 

It roars lashing out its claws left and right the bird and swashbuckler flanking it then lunges forward, its tongue trying to snake around Grimgor's throat dripping toxic saliva

*Spoiler: Mohrg*
Show



Claw Kona (1d20+12)[*19*] dam (2d8+5)[*11*] 
Claw Lara  (1d20+12)[*25*] dam (2d8+5)[*10*] 
Tongue Grimgor (1d20+7)[*26*] Touch, DC 18 FORT or paralysed (poison effect if it matters)

----------


## Yas392

Tygar descends into the range of the aura and fires an arrow at the Mohrg.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Attack:* (1d20+8)[*22*]

*Damage:* (1d8+2)[*10*]+5 Cold Damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix doesnt want to waste his most powerful magic on the creature and decides to instead attack with one of his lesser spells. "A little bit of acid should do the trick." 

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 4
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ranged Touch attack: (1d20+3)[*5*]
Damage (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor growled as the thing avoided both of his blows, then almost caught him off guard with a sudden lashing out of its tongue.  Flinching back, Grimgor raised his weapon, blocking part of the tongue with the haft of his pike.  Pulling away from the slimy thing that left tingles across his hand, Grimgor stepped and swung again.
_OOC - So it's attack goes first, which means Grimgor uses his immediate action to activate Enduring Shell.  Save was successful (25), but it uses his Round 1 swift which means he's still in his old stance for that attack (that apparently missed.  

Round 2: Change stance to Primal Warrior for CMD bonus and weapons size increase (swift); Step to get distance and flank w/one of the others if possible.  Shift War Blessing to AC (free).  Attack w/NO power attack (standard).

Attack - (1d20+10)[22] (no flank accounted for), Dam - (4d6+7)[24]+5 cold

Remember, allies close by get +3 AC and +2 will [morale]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (+9/21)
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Bull's strength (+4 str [enh], minutes); War blessing (+1 luck bonus on AC; changeable blessing at the start of each turn; 8rounds); Primal Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## RCgothic

Lara parries the morgh's attack, attempting a clumsy riposte but then following thorough with a devastating lunge! 
*Spoiler*
Show


Riposte: [roll[1d20+13[/roll] *14* damage (1d6+15)[*20*] (5 base, +5PS, +5 cold)
Critical confirmation: [roll[1d20+13[/roll] damage (1d6+15)[*16*] (5 base, +5PS, +5 cold)

Attack: [roll[1d20+13[/roll] *28* damage (1d6+15)[*17*] (5 base, +5PS, +5 cold)
Critical confirmation: [roll[1d20+13[/roll] *21* damage (1d6+15)[*18*] (5 base, +5PS, +5 cold) *35 total*
Plus regain 1 panache, new total =4/6

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona bleeds as the claw slices through his robe, through where his armored shirt should have been, would have been if not for the weakening poison. 
His swords quckly flash through a series of moves designed to disarm an enemy; with no weapons in sight, Kona attemps to slice off the monster's hands.

_FRA: Flick of the Wrist. With flanking: katana - (1d20+12)[20], damage - (1d10+10)[18]+cold - (2d6+5)[11]. Wakizashi - (1d20+12)[21], damage - (1d10+10)[18]+cold - (2d6+5)[11]._




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuvers granted: Elemental Strike, Lance of Power (Strike), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost), Rapid Strike
Maneuvers Readied: 
Animus:4
Illumination: 6
*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +5 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 25/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus, out of pretty much every resource, except grit, arrows and human creativity, pulled another arrow and aimed at the thing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move within 30ft, and shoot.
*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*11*]
*Damage* - (1d6+2)[*8*]


Aramus
*HP's:* 25/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## DrK

More missiles, both acid and wooden zip down the corridor assailing the Mohrg. Even as it lunges out at Kona and Lara its slimy tongue wraps around Grimgor's neck but the dwarf is able to throw it off. Leaning forward with his primal mastery he hefts all his weight behind the pike impaling the creature savagely even as Kona once more strikes it with his frost rimed blade. On the other side of it Lara deflects the attack but misses on the riposte before lining up a brutal strike that plunges with penetrating efficiency through its undead skull and destroys whats left of its mortal frame, the creature dropping messily to floor!

The sounds of the battle fade and only the sounds heavy breathing can be heard in the corridor as there seems to be no more of the vile creatures on this level.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor paused for a moment, then moved to take point, poking the body as he stepped past it.  He grunted to the others, "Burn it 'n let's go.  Eyes open, folks."  He wiped his blade as he moved further on, eyes scanning the floor, walls and ceilings around him.
_OOC - Grimgor's ready to move on ... back in his standard stance ._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 (+9/21)
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Bull's strength (+4 str [enh], minutes); Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I suppose making haste makes sense but lets be careful. We dont want to trigger any traps on our way." Felix replies trying to remind everyone about also being careful.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar whips out his wand and taps Grimgor to heal him. Upon seeing the magic mend little, he continues tapping until he is in good health (Further result/s in OOC). He then puts his wand away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

Stomping around Grimgor moves ahead cautiously, heeding Felix's comments he heads into the central chamber slowly, eyes open for traps but finding none. The central chamber is in wreckage. It looks like it may once have been a shrine or training space of some kind, weapon racks on the walls now corroded and fallen off the wall and broken handles of once may have been spiked whips of some kind do the floor.

Detritus from ancient priests litter the floor here and there but a fresh body can be found in one corner. Partially consumed its crawling with maggots where its been eaten and the shreds of a uniform look to be crimson as you realise this may be the remains of a pirate that came from the boat you found previously and must have climbed or found an alternative route into the temple. In amongst the junk Tygar, Felix and Aramus can sense magic nearby. Pulling apart a mound of mouldy clothes they find a dessicated husk of another priest that clearly did not turn into a undead monstrosity. There is an amulet, a strange thing of worked silver with 4 quarters of glittering gems, red, dark obsidian, see through quartz and deep watery blue. _(Amulet of elemental strife)_ and a strange tooth studded club of dark wood smoothed through years of use. the head of the club resembles a spider chintinous claw and Aramus feels a kinship with it. _Beastrike club_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I wonder what must have happened here. Do I even want to know?" Felix mutters to himself as they check the place and the stuff in it. "Well, at the very least I should check for any magic traces." He replies as he casts his detect magic spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


K. Arcana (1d20+10)[*28*] in case auras are found

----------


## Yas392

Tygar examines the bodies in an attempt to affirm the cause and time of death. He also tries to identify any traces of magical auras in the room not emanating from magic items.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Heal if applicable:* (1d20+7)[*13*]

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+4)[*10*]

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## DrK

Searching around looing for magic auras Tygar and Felix find the club and amulet (as described above) and after some careful study and scholarly discussions between themselves  can soon work out their functions. Tygar looking at the body of the pirate can see that claws and biting were the main cause of death (likely a few weeks ago that would agree with what you think regarding the ropes and abandoned boat). As for the Mohrg, with its age and ancient body and the state of the clothes you think its likely that it was as ceremonial turning.

Now though the quarters and prayer level of the temple seems empty and only the pinnacle above waits...

----------


## Yas392

*"One is ancient, one is a weeks old. Quite a gap..."*

The cleric faces away from the party talking to empty air as if talking to himself, mumbling and bobbing his head up and down. After he stops, his head jerks and faces the rest of the group.

*"I believe we covered this room unless someone needs a second telling. Let us advance. The next floor awaits."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona takes a deep breath, and watches his wound glow and close up. _"Not fast enough, Kona. You need to be faster next time"_, he berates himself under his breath. 

*"Ready if you are, Grimgor". 
*




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost)
Animus:0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 18, FF 10, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus keeps an arrow notched, but not pulled taught, ready if anything else pops out. He was behind the others, out of the way. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Aramus
*HP's:* 25/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

After the others finished fiddling around with the bodies and the items found, everyone turned to him to move along.  Nodding grimly, Grimgor headed for the stairs to reach the pinnacle.  "Keep yer bug repellant handy ..." 
_OOC - Heading up cautiously, checking for traps as he goes (Perception +14).  I'm guessing the Bull's Strength is done now ... ?_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

With everyone armed and ready after a few minutes exploring the bodies and looking at the strange amulet and savage looking club Grimgor leads the way up to the piannacle o shirne. The sound id deadened on the top floor that is a slightly smaller version (so 30x30ft) of the room below save that in the centre of the room is a savage looking part humanoid, part spider statue in cold metal and around the sides of the room thick webbing that deadens the sound and mutes the bright tropical sunlight.

within the thick webbing Grimgor can make out the dessicated remains of three more humaoids. Pausing by the entranceway Grimgor cannot see any threat save for the webbing covering the open windows like a gauzy curtain.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor scanned the room, muttering over his shoulder, _"This look like 'n ambush ... bring up th'fire ..."_  With his pike held high, he stepped into the room just enough to allow others to file in behind him, and crouched into a defensive stance, his focus on anything that might come at the group.
_OOC - 5' step into the room if necessary (free).  Using Defensive Focus to increase reach by 10' for a total of 20' with pike; can make move and make an AOO w/in the combat radius (full round).  Scanning the room for threats: Perception - (1d20+14)[28]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 45/55 / AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix decides to analyze for any traces of magic in the area though he tries to be careful about it since he still didnt know much about the place. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting detect magic.

----------


## RCgothic

"There's definitely something in here," Lara agrees with Grimgor, following closely with rapier drawn

----------


## Yas392

Bow ready, Tygar dip into a cover while copying Felix by his eyes glowing blue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Detect Magic_

*Spellcraft if needed:* (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## BelGareth

Hefting his new weapon, Aramus nods in appreciation, and attaches it to his gear, pulling the bow back up, in a loose ready stance to fire off volleys. 

Looking around, he see's the 'ambush' hold one Master Dwarf, let me see.

He pauses for a second, and pulls out a clay jar with some chalk writing on it, he unstoppers it, and pours out what seems to be a glob of honey, which he promptly drops to the floor, and begins to intone a language long dead on this continent, not even he knows the meaning of the words. 

A few seconds later, a giant centipede emerges from under the underbrush, taking the golden sap, and devouring it. It patently turns, and regards Aramus, awaiting a command. 

Aramus kneels down, "Please go in there and see what lurks in the shadows" 

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast last spell left spontaneously into Summon Natures Ally I
Giant Centipede
Rounds: 1/5

Aramus
*HP's:* 25/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 0/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## DrK

As the centipede scuttles in there is a sudden shrieking noise and from the webbing in the ceiling a spider like creature plummets atop the centipede. The creature appears to be half spider, half woman, a shrieking face with long strands of hair trailing down her naked back. The chitin looks aged, thin as paper and her skin is grey and decayed with patches missing showing bones beneath as the ancient undead drider wight pounces upon the creature, lightning crackling around its scythe clawed foot!

_Surprise on the centipede as Drider wight drops on to it
Spellstrike with shocking grasp (1d20+10)[28] dam (1d6+3)[4]+(5d6)[21] shocking

Initiative: (1d20+6)[22]

_

As it lands atop the centipede its looks up through the open doorway and the curtains of webbing, spying you, its eyes blazing with unnatural blue light....



_Roll for init to see who responds first_

----------


## Yas392

From the corner, Tygar's eyes widens at the sight of the female drider's appearance as she slashes the Aramus's summoned centipede with crackling emanation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Initiative:* (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

The undead spider creature hops back from the damaged and bleeding centipede snarling at the party crouched by the stairs near the entrance to the web filled temple. As snarled mutter in a language that no one can recognise is spat out towards you before she raises her humanoid hands and a pair black crackling energy boots streak out towards Lara and Grimgor both chilled by the negative energy assault 


_Drider wight
5ft bag from the centipede 
Gloomblind bolts 
(1d20+8)[28] touch vs Grimgor. (4d6)[13] negative energy damage 

(1d20+8)[27] touch vs Lara. (4d6)[18] negative energy damage

_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona bounces through the room, slashing rapidly at the drider. 

_Move 30', swift: gain 2 illumination, standard: Rapid Strike. Attack1 - (1d20+8)[22], dam1 - (1d10+5)[8]+15 electricity. Attack2 - (1d20+8)[17], dam2 - (1d10+5)[9]+15 electricity_




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show


4 hours left on Delay Poison

Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike)
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), 
Animus:2
Illumination: 4
Active Element: Air

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 18, FF 10, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Initiative: (1d20+1)[*2*]


Felix decides to aim at the creature with his best attacking option. He concentrates before aiming at the creature with a sonic blast.

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC part 2*
Show


Sonic blast ranged touch attack: (1d20+3)[*18*] Damage (3d6+1)[*11*] Fort save to avoid being deafen
Damage

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus lines up a shot and tries to target the drow's torso

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (+1 to-hit/damage if within 30)
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*16*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*5*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 0/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## Yas392

Tygar moves to position himself so that the drider is not within his channel range and he is behind cover if he can. Once he did that, he grasps his symbol and gestures. Ethereal waves build up and wash over the party, prioritizing Lara and Grimgor. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Move:* Reposition so that drider is not within his channel burst.

*Standard:* Channel Energy to heal party.

*Channel Energy Healing:* (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor waited for the inevitable to occur and he was not disappointed.  A huge monstrosity dropped down into the room - half drow, half spider, and all undead horror.  Before the group could react, the creature destroyed the distraction and cast two beams of crackling black energy.  The pain wracked Grimgor as it coursed over his armor and into his stout body.  With a grunt of pain, Grimgor lowered his pike and growled to the others, "Time t'earn yer pay, lads and lasses - get it!"  As he charged forward, his words coursed through the others, goading them into action.  He barely registered the healing energies of Tygar, his focus on the beast ahead of him.  With a howl, he swung wildly, intent on destroying the walking obscenity!
[i]OOC - So as a swift, Encouraging Roar (+2 att/dam to the team for 3 rnds).  As a full action, charge attack w/power attack
*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*30*], Damage - (2d6+12)[*19*) (sorry for the messed up roll).

If 25 confirms a crit, total damage is *54*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 31/55   AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Charge (+2 attack, -2 AC, move and attack up to 40'); Encouraging Roar (+2 attack/damage, 3 rounds); Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

*Lara*

The Captain rolls forward into the room, her thin frame still crackling with negative energy damage from the dark bolts. Joining Kona and Grimgor she slides out to the opposite side to Kona and lashes in with her cutlass with a low slash against the undead spider-things long spindly legs 

_

Move to flank with Kona 
Attack (1d20+15)[24] (+2 encouraging roar, +2 flank) Damage (1d6+13)[15] (5+5 PS+2 roar +1 elec)
- If 15+ Then crit threat (1d20+15)[24] dam (1d6+13)[16]
_

----------


## DrK

The undead monstrosity had dropped from the ceiling and assailed the centipede with crackling magus powers. It had unleashed bolts of dark power that had stricken the party and now it died! An arrow cracked off its chitin and a sonic blast from Felix send it sliding back a step. Before the three melee combatants surged forward on the attack Tygar held aloft his holy symbol and hleaing power swept over his friends knitting wounds closed.

Then they struck, Kona and Lara splitting left and right, before slashing at its undead frame and long spindly legs, both hacking off at least one of the front legs, the opening was all the dwarf needed as he charged forward, warpike held like a lance and neatly skewered the drider through the chest pinning it to the web covered wall beyond. It shrieked and scrabbled at the shaft the pike trying to crawl down its length, pulling its body down the shaft, just as the claws were scything in front of Grimgor's face it slumped and went still as the unholy magics faded its blue glowing eyes went black and lifeless.....

The creature was dead (again). 

A search around the top of the tower revealed the large golden spider statue that on closer inspection was only thinly foiled in gold and mainly made from bronze, however, a sharp eyed glance from Aramus saw a small catch in the beast's thorax that may may be openable!

----------


## RCgothic

"Well this looks interesting," Lara says, flicking the catch.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar heals Lara and Grimgor with the taps of his wand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Grimgor*

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*6*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*7*]

*Lara*

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor spit at the dead beast, pulling his pike free with a grunt.  _"Tha's fer every crime yer kin killed a dwarf ..."_  He immediately started cleaning his weapon, helping the others search around for a bit.  Hopefully there was something of value in the area, and not just the dead.  He nodded his thanks for the healing and waved away any more, pointing towards the Captain.  "She'll be needin' yer spells, lad.  Ah'm fine ..."  Grimgor then took up watch as the others spent time searching the area.
_OOC - Taking 20 to look around (34 to check for items / areas of interest / traps.  Then taking ten minutes to change out one of Grim's maneuvers.

As for healing, Grimgor is at 44/55 ... so good for now._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 44/55   AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DrK

Grimgor searches the ancient drider wight, finding a strange collection of strappings wrapped around its body that seem to have weathered the time ages, a shimmering ring on its left hand and tucked into the strappings a small metal wand maybe a foot long that seems to hiss and crackle in his hand. 

_He finds bracers of armour +2, a wand of shocking grasp (CL3, 22 charges) and a Ring of Lesser Arcane Mastery (as Arcane mastery, but holds 2 points arcana and no reflection option)_

By the main statue Lara reaches underneath and flick the catch and the spider's thorax spills open and coins and jewels pour out, a queen's ransom in strange hexagonal silver and golden discs mixed in with a half dozen chunky gemstones in various hues and three heavy set electrum and golden bracelets

_You find "loot" 
2450go in coinage, 1100gp in gems and 350gp in jewellery

_

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus had barely shot an arrow and the great undead monster had been defeated, once again, he was well pleased to be among such fine folk as this, he pointed out the small latch near the thorax, and smiled widely as the gold was found.

*Spoiler*
Show




Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 0/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor pulled free the few items he found, handling them with one of the rags he used to clean his weapon.  Walking over to the others in time to see the treasure spill out, he grunted noncommitally, then tossed the items into the pile.  "Th'bug was weain' these.  Figure one of ye be better suited t'using them."  Glancing around the room, he scratched his chin for a moment, then looked back to Lara.

"So what now, Captain?  Keep searchin', or think about campin'?  Ah'm guessin' there's a better way out than th'climb, but we'll see ..."_OOC - Did we searched the whole building, or just the upstairs?  Was there a basement or cellar?  

Also, did we see anything on the three bodies in the corner?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 44/55   AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## RCgothic

*Lara*

"This is a nice haul! Makes for a worthwhile expedition. I had hoped we'd find the source of the darkness cursing this forest a bit more definitively though. Hopefully with the drider wight dead the monsters infesting these lands will scatter. What I'd really like to do now though is burn this place to the ground and get back to the ship. I don't want to spend a moment here longer than necessary,"

----------


## DrK

A further search of the upper floors of the Temple, a careful search as you uncover a couple more cunningly concealed traps, finds nothing more of value. Although a few faded inscriptions on the walls suggest a random and obscure demonic cult praying and sacrificing their children to a dark altar and a tribe running to darkness before they eventually collapsed under the weight of their own evil. Heading down to the ground floor some steam and smoke ooze from the crevice in the ground. Grimgor peers down into the crack and can see there may be some caves down there although the steam rising is hot and suggests it would be an "interesting" place to explore.

----------


## RCgothic

"I guess we're not done here after all," Lara sighs, peering down into the depths. "Whatever nastiness is infecting the forest, it probably has its source down there. Perhaps we should rest up for a bit first though, for the benefit of the magic users."

----------


## BelGareth

"..tribe running to darkness..." Aramus mutters, *"Mayhap they ran down there?"* he says to Grimgor *"Can we rest before we delve into the earth?"* he says simply. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 0/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 0/4*2nd level:* 0/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded to Lara, commenting, "Sounds like th'Capt already said aye.  Let's pick the best room t'defend and get some rest.  Kona kin take th'first shift, Ah'll stand second ... Cap'n, ye want the third?"  Presuming setting up camp was a go, Grimgor helped find the most defendable (and least evil) place to settle in for the 'evening.'  He also helped gather the treasures the team had found so far, divvying up anything the Captain deemed necessary.  

"Some magical trinkets 'ere ... who's takin' 'em?"
_OOC - @DrK, I thought there were three bodies in the corner of the drider room ... were they really old, or members of the boat crew?
Ready to rest, I spose.  Do we have any more heals available before resting?  Grim is down 11 hps if we have excess._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 44/55   AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I agree on this motion. We probably will need to be more than just prepapred for whatever thing that awaits down there." Felix replies especially since he also wanted to see his familiar finally return to his side.

----------


## DrK

The boat party retreat back up to the room at the top of the tower (as that offers the most defensive location). The bodies when Grimgor examines them appear to be "new". Well, a as new a creatures that have been drained of life and moisture by a undead spider wight can be. As you examine the remains there is nothing of value on them but its apparent that this is where the pirate crew met their fates. So you have done better than them.

The night passes in the strange temple uneasily. As each of you sleeps there are strange dreams and nightmares of things with multiple legs chasing you leaving each of you having a sweaty and unpleasant rest. However as the sun rises on the spider shrouded jungles you are all refreshed and recharged and awaiting action for the new day....

----------


## RCgothic

"Into the depths then," Lara affirms as the party finishes rousing itself from rest. "Kona, would you like to go first as you can scale these walls with ease? And does anyone else have any ideas for the rest of us to descend?"

----------


## Yas392

Tygar agrees with the rest of the party to settle down for rest. He uses the last of his channel to heal up remaining wounds the group suffer before tending to Kona with his medical expertise to help him recover from the aftermath of the poisoning faster. In the morning, after confirming the damage the poison did to his limbs, the cleric prepares a few restoration spells in attempt to get the tengu back to his feet the best that he can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy:* (3d6)[*14*]

*Heal check for Kona's Long-term Care:* (1d20+7)[*19*]

Will need to know how much ability damage cured from Long-term care from group before Tygar can prep the amount of lesser restoration and roll.

----------


## RCgothic

*Spoiler: wrong thread, sorry*
Show

Multiple heal checks don't stack, so there's no point anyone else rolling. Kona would now be down 2, so there's a 75% chance a single casting of lesser restoration will be sufficient, and a 100% chance 2 castings is enough.

You can prepare one instance whilst leaving another spell slot open, so you can see whether two castings are necessary before deciding.

Or you could just prepare two castings, and if one isn't needed we've got it for later. This place does seem very determined to poison us! :Small Eek:

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
After the rest, Kona seems to be in better health. He puts on his chain shirt, does a few test tumbles and rolls, and caws softly in disapproval. *"Can someone take my bag, please? I don't feel quite at full strength yet"*. 

He looks over the hole. *"I can climb it. But how will the rest of you get down?"*




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show




Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike) 
Animus:1
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Unbroken Stride

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

Upon assessing Kona's status, he prepares one lesser restoration and touch the tengu to restore him.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Lesser Restoration:* (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"Thank you"*. Kona puts on his bag, dims his light, and carefully walks down into the hole.
*stealth* - (1d20+14)[*25*]




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show




Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike) 
Animus:1
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Unbroken Stride

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Kona looks down the narrow crack in the floor past the steam that is rising. The shelf down slops heavily and seems mostly scree and light rock, as if a bubble of "something" had risen under the temple, ruptured the floor and released what ever lay beyond. With light from (somewhere or someone) he can see the rocky slope tilts s=at some 45ft degrees and slides down some 50ft into the depths into a wide cavern that stretches out of sight to the north (you enter from the SW corner) with only faint patches of luminescent purple moss on the wall. A large crack on the north side of the cavern is just visible thought its thinner (maybe 5-10ft and bends out of sight)

_Down the steep slope (so 50ft deep, 100ft long) you enter via the 30ft wide slope into the bottom right corner of of a 200ft long (N to S) and ~70ft wide cavern of rough rock that rise to a height of some 40ft, tapering to ~20ft high at the north end. There are patches of glowing purple moss, mist and steam floating from the northern crack wreathing the place in steam and the walls and floor are pocked with cracks and small  mounds of loose rock ~6ft in diamter like large rocky molehills. _

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
After a while, Kona comes back up. *"There is a cave down there. It looks natural, and has a lot of purple fungus. I can't say for sure whether there is another way out, but the slop is not too bad, everyone should be able to manage it"*.




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show




Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike) 
Animus:1
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Unbroken Stride

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

Tygar tests the waters by throwing a pebble into the crack before retreating to the rear and behind a cover.

----------


## RCgothic

"Alright, let's all head down then. Stay alert!" Lara suggests, bringing up the rear and ensuring the group manages to stay together as they descend to the cavern below.

"Anyone spot anything concerning?" She asks as they enter. "I don't like the look of those rocky mounds," she comments, hefting a stone and preparing to chuck it at the nearest mound.

----------


## BelGareth

After preparing his spells, and finishing his morning routine, Aramus peers down the crack with the others, and watches as Kona investigates. 

At the news they can all make it, he follows the Captain down.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Perception* - (1d20+10)[*12*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 1/1

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded to Lara command's, taking the lead with Kona as they head down the slope.  As they near the bottom, he eyes the opening cavern, his eyes peering deep into the darkness with his innate dwarven eyesight.  "Aye, Cap'n, them look like homes fer sumthin' we prolly won't like."  With his pike in hand, Grimgor advanced slowly, prepared for something to jump out at them.  

Given their time in the jungle so far, why wouldn't it?
_OOC - Grimgor will move up front and advance cautiously, taking 10 on perception (24)  At the base of the decline, Grimgor will enter his defensives focus until the group is all gathered, then slowly advance, eyeing the cavern with suspicion. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55   AC 24 (26) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix is happy to meet once again with Isaac and is quick to show his affection with a big hug. "_Lets not get carried away. We have more important matters to attend to._" Isaac reminds Felix. "I suppose so." Felix replies trying to relax a bit more. After, he finishes preparing himself. He prepares to follow the rest as commanded.

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(3) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength

----------


## DrK

Entering the large chamber the party slip and slide down the scree slope, tumbling rocks and showers of pebbles preceeding their arrival. Looking around its clear that "something" has slithered around the floor here, Grimgor's sharp eyes picking up the tell tale marks of worms or snakes between the holes and the blackened ichor of some sort of corrisive secretion. Cleary something lives down here!

The answer to "something" is soon answered as the party with Grimgor and Kona in the lead are advancing across the floor of the cavern. THere is a rumble beneath your feet before 50ft ahead, and 30ft above you head a pair of massive disgusting worms. Smoothy oily skin dripping with a liquid cover them and 4 tentacles surround a massive serrated mouth and even more disturbingly a series of strange 6 fingered double jointed hands just at regular intervals from their (you'd guess) 20ft length...

 


_OOC

2 worms appear one 30ft above the party from a hole in the roof, one 50ft ahead of the party in the "dm light" from any light sources (uless one has low light or darkvision)
Know (Arcana) for ID and info

Init Order for the Round

Grimgor, Lara, Tygar
"Worms"
Aramus, Felix and Kona







_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar puts his free hand on his chin. Knowing nothing than what Grimgor relayed from his senses, the cleric touches everyone to imbue them a shell of green energy. 

*"Lara, I can lend you my bow and arrows for these creatures if you want to have the first shot at those creatures."* 

Regardless of her answer, he 5 ft step back if possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+4)[*10*]

Withholding actions until he knows the result of his knowledge check.

*Standard Action:* Casting Communal Energy, Resist (Acid) 10 on everyone except himself (Lasting 10 minutes).

*Move/Free Action:* Draw bows and quivers (Move), Drop them on Lara's hands (Free) if she accepts. 

5 ft step if possible.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Spinning his pike, Grimgor spat in disgust on the group, muttering "Good thoughts, Tygar.  Git behind me, stay close and start firin'.  Aim fer th'mouth!"  With the call out to attack, Grimgor stood waiting patiently, balanced on the balls of his feet so he can engage where necessary.  
_Top of Round 1: Using Encouraging Roar (swift, +2 Att/Dam for 3 rounds).  Then will activate Defense Focus (full action, extends threat region to 20').  

AOO attack - (1d20+10)[14], Damage - (2d6+6)[14] if necessary
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 55   AC 24 (30) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: Encouraging Roar (+2 attack / damage for 3 rnds); Silver Crane Waltz Stance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60

----------


## RCgothic

"I appreciate the offer, but I can't draw one of those," Lara admits, declining.

Instead she flashes a dazzling and intimidating pattern in the air with her rapier.

"I sure hope they can see this," she murmers.

*Spoiler*
Show

Full Round Dazzling Display (1d20+12)[*26*] foes within 30ft demoralised and shaken for 1 round.

----------


## DrK

As the dwarf sets his pike Lara twirls her rapier in a threatening display and both worms seem to pause, shivering as if scared. Tygar looking at the sizzling corrosive ichor blesses his friends with a ward against all manner of acids
The one on the roof crackles with barely contained static before discharging a ball of crackling lightning at Lara.

The one on front slithers along the floor leaving a sizzling acidic trail before stopping and rearing back its head and vomiting a great gout of acid that splatters across Grimgor and Tygar

_
Roof worm; electrical jolt (1d20+6)[18] vs touch on Lara for (4d6)[11] elec
Ground worm; slithers to 30ft from grimgor acid breath on Grimgor and Tygar 
(8d6)[30] acid Ref DC 17 for half 
- recharge (1d4)[3]

_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar tries to dodge the acid spit. He ducks out of way, some of the gunk grazes his body, acid burning him, causing him to scream in pain. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Reflex save:* (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## BelGareth

*"Gah, this is why I don't like to delve into the earth!"* Armaus screams, as the worm things spit acid.

He pulls his bow and launches another arrow. 

*Spoiler*
Show


+1/+1 if within 30ft
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*7*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 1/1

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona squawks nervously as he sees the acid vomit. He keeps a healthy distance from the nearest worm-thing, and his floating orb approaches it instead, it's hue shifting to an icy blue. He hits the thing with a blast of cold from 25' away. _(5d6)[21] Cold damage, reflex 16 half, on a failed save, slip on ice and fall prone._




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike)
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), 
Animus:1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: water
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light,10' normal, allies within 15' do +2 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

"Ok, enough of this!" Lara protests, leaping forward to confront the worm that had just vomited avoid with her blade, moving around it to set up flanking opportunities.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (1d20+11)[*26*] damage (1d6+10)[*11*]
CC (1d20+11)[*23*] damage (1d6+10)[*14*]
Critical (15-20/x2) confirmed

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

As Grimgor waited for the worms to charge, yet again he was unpleasantly surprised as they spit out lightning and acid from a distance.  The stench, while horrendous, was secondary to the burning pain of the bile eating away at his skin.  With a howl, Grimgor shifted his stance, becoming more steady and swinging his pike with more force.  Upon closing to 10, he thrust mightily with frightening speed at the beast.   
_Top of Round 2: Shifting to Primal Fury stance (swift, details below); advance 20, flanking if possible (move), strike w/greater snapping turtle maneuver (+3d6 dam, ignore DR) with power attack; Encouraging Roar (autologous in effect)  

Attack - (1d20+8)[13], damage - (7d6+12)[28]+2 ice (add flanking bonus if possible)
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


HP 3555   AC 24 CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)
Effects: power attack (-2 attack, +6 damage); Encouraging Roar (+2 attack / damage for 2 rnds); Primal FuryStance (see above); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Darkvision 60
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Yas392

Tygar makes sure his channel can affect Lara, Grimgor and himself, moving away if needed to exclude the worms from his burst range.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy:* (3d6)[*7*]

If cannot include Lara without including the worm, he will affect Grimgor and himself.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix decides to center his attention on the roof worm. "Hungry? Eat this!" he then launches a barrage of magical projectiles at that enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Felix is casting magic missile. 
(3d4+1)[*11*]



*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength

----------


## DrK

Crackling lightning and hissing acid meets magic missiles, arrows and rays of ice as Aramus, Kona and Felix exchange ranged attacks with the disgusting things. The one on the roof bombarded with arrow and magic missiles whilst the other is lanced by a beam of as Grimgor and Lara run in. Even as the melee fighters flank the beast Grimgor slips over one of the rocky molehills, pike going wide but Lara is there landing a devastating blow to the creature dealing a grievous wound. However as she pulls her rapier out she can see acid sizzling and pitting the blade!

_Corrosive Blood does (3d6)[12] damage to Lara's blade. Ref DC15 halves the damage, Hardness does still apply _  

Even as Grigmor, Tygar and Lara hiss in pain from electricity and acid the cleric unveils his power and a soothing light helps mend some of the wounds and take the sting out of the acidic burns.

The worms themselves are savage creatures. The one by Lara lunging forward with its maw wide against the unlucky young swashbuckler. The seond worm emerging fully onto the ceiling above the mage, priest and druid and spits a ball of charged plasmsa at Felix.

_
Worm 1
Bite Lara
(1d20+9)[19] dam (2d8+4)[10] and Fort DC 15 or (1d2)[1] CON (6 rounds, cure 2 saves)

Worm 2
Spits lightning at Felix (1d20+8)[21] Touch (4d6)[20] electrical

_


W1: 46
W2: 18

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Frustratingly, Grimgor slipped and missed the enormous worm, but there was nothing to do but continue his attacks.  He growled out to the group, *"Watch yerselves! 
 Use th'bloody rocks fer cover!"*, then stomped to where he was directly below the worm and then he thrust upwards violently.    
_Top of Round 3: Defending the Pride (swift); advance to under worm (move); strike w/power attack, if possible (standard)  
Attack - (1d20+8)[26], damage - (4d6+12)[25]+2 ice? 

Effects: Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale], 3 rounds); Encouraging Roar (+2 attack / damage for 1 rnd); Power attack (-2 attack, +6 damage, until next round); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4255   AC 24 CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Gah!" Felix squirms as his fur from head to toe rise up from the ellectrical discharge. He can barely stand up after the fierce attack. "Not much of a fan for force attacks? Lets see how you take sound instead!" Felix concentrates and tries to take aim at the worm as he unleashes his magical attack.

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 7
Felix will launch a sonic blast against the ceiling worm.
R. Attack: (1d20+3)[*18*]
Damage: (3d6+1)[*9*] 
DC: 13 Fort save. If failed, it also may deafen.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona rushes off towards the wall, and continues vertically once he reaches it. _Switching to Unbroken Stride stance, double move to get up towards the work. Land speed 30, climb spped 20'. maneuver granted - (1d2)[1]_




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike
Maneuvers Readied: Minute Hand (boost), 
Animus:2
Illumination: 3
Active Element: water
Stance: Unbroken Stride

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +3 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

Tygar continues to sustain all of his allies health with his channel energy. Once that is done, he looks for a cover to cower behind. If there is no cover to move behind, he tries to spread out a bit in the formation to not clump with another ally.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy Healing:* (3d6)[*10*]

2/4 remaining.

*Move Action:* Move behind cover or spread out to not stack with any ally.

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus pulls another arrow for his bow.
*Spoiler*
Show


+1/+1 if within 30ft vs most wounded monster
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*2*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 1/1

----------


## RCgothic

Lacking any other offensive options, Lara chooses to be distracting, flashing her blade and moving away from the others.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dazzling Display Demoralise opponent (1d20+12)[*23*] shaken for 1 round

----------


## DrK

As Lara slays the first worm the others round on the second worm. Kona spins around and starts running up the walls, his bird like feet skittering along the rough cliff face. Felix, still sizzling from the lightning throws up a ball of sonic energy that slams into the worm pushing it sideways. With the explosion Aramus's arrow goes wild as wounds heal up from TYgar's pulse of golden healing. 
Grimgor is far more prosaic as the dwarf stomps underneath and just jabs upwards at the roof with the long warpike pinning the beast to the ceiling!

With a skittering and slithering the beast screams across the ceiling of the cave leaving the dripping acidic ichor behind it that the party have to scatter around to avoid as it drips down onto the cave floor before it races towards Kona, its savage looking maw lashing out


_Bite (1d20+9)[15] dam (2d8+4)[12] + poison DC15 Fort 2 Con (6 rounds 2 saves)_

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Stomping after the creature, Grimgor tightened his grip on the ichor-drenched weapon and thrust up again, barking out, *"Keep it up, lad's and lass!  Beastie's almost dead!"* 
_Top of Round 4: Move to underneath (move); Encouraging Roar (swift); strike w/power attack, if possible (standard)  
Attack - (1d20+8)[25], Dam - (4d6+12)[25]+x ice damage? 

Effects: Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale], 2 rounds); Encouraging Roar (+2 attack / damage for 3 rnd); Power attack (-2 attack, +6 damage, until next round); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 5255   AC 24 (28) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Enduring Shell, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona spins as the worm lunges, and it gets nothing but a mouthfull of chain mail and bits of robe. As it rears back for another lunge, Kona darts in, his blade flashing through the air and trailing sprays of worm ichor.  

_Rapid Strike - (1d20+10)[18], damage - (1d10+15)[18], Rapid Strike2 - (1d20+10)[16], damage - (1d10+15)[19]. includes +3 cold damage, +2/+2 from encouraging roar, and +5 to damage against enemies who threaten an ally._ 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: , 
Animus:4
Illumination: 3
Active Element: water
Stance: Unbroken Stride

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +3 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## BelGareth

Grumbling about going underground, and why would you want to, Aramus fires off another arrow at the worms. 

*Spoiler*
Show


+1/+1 if within 30ft vs most wounded monster
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*11*]
*Damage* - (1d6+1)[*2*]

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 1/1

----------


## Yas392

Tygar draws an arrow and shoots at the creature as he moves within 30 ft of it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Ranged Attack:* (1d20+7)[*8*]

*Ranged Damage:* (1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

The pair of arrows miss as the worm plunges frmo the ceiling to splatter upon the rocky ground by Aramus and Tygar. The beasts killed as Grimgor pinned it to the ceiling and Kona slashes it across its lampreylike mouth severing what little there was of its brain stem. The cavern is quiet now, and as the party scan the ground and the "mole hills" for anymore they cannot see anymore of these infamous deathworms in the chamber

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix still feels a bit of the electrical energy on his body as he moves his hand on top of his head trying to at least return the fur on his face back to normal. Then he decides to his magical detection spell on the surrounding area to see if he could find readings of any magical auras.

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 17/27
Casting detect magic

----------


## DrK

Concentrating hard within 60ft Felix cannot detect any magics, a faint abjurant aura from above from the walls of the temple that he had already seen is all he feels. Resting momentarily you can all see in the dimness a way out of the cavern at the far end where a narrow crack in the rock face provides egress into a narrow tunnel that twists to the right and out of sight.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar attempts to retrieve his arrows and heal the injured with his wand. After that, from his current area, Tygar peers forward and put his ears on hospitable surface.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Arrow Retrieval:* (1d100)[*55*] (Retrieved)

*CLW Felix (If result is 7 or above for first roll, he will stop on first roll)*

*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*7*]
*CLW:* (1d8+1)[*7*]

Perception: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

Lara shakes the remaining worm blood off her rapier, grimacing at the new etchings on her blade.

"Anyone have a mending spell?" she asks, swishing her sword experimentally. "Nasty things."

With the route forward clear she gestures for Grimgor to take the lead, and then follows after.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

With the beasts dead, the group took a few moments to recover.  Grimgor grunted to Kona, then to the others, "Eyo, take a look up there fer any lairs ... and everyone else check on th'ground.  Might be sumtin' we kin use."  While the others search, Grimgor took several minutes to focus inwardly, recalling a martial technique to help deal with future attacks from range.  By the time he was done, Lara motioned for him to take the lead.  

"Aye, aye, Cap'n." 
_OOC: Swap Enduring Shell for Throwing Thunder, help search the area, take the lead onwards.

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 5255   AC 24 (28) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"A mending spell would be appreciated. My robe is getting mangled. And while I don't fear the elements, I find nudity ...undignified"*. 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

*"I do not have mending spell prepared for the day. I can tomorrow."*

As Grimgor took the lead and the party is closing the gap to the crack, Tygar's eyes glow blue and he swirls his head around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic.

*Perception to detect anything noteworthy beyond the crack:* (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Tygar attempts to retrieve his arrows and heal the injured with his wand. After that, from his current area, Tygar peers forward and put his ears on hospitable surface.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> *Arrow Retrieval:* [roll0] (Retrieved)
> 
> *CLW Felix (If result is 7 or above for first roll, he will stop on first roll)*
> 
> ...


Felix grins as he recovers from his injuries and feels ready to keep going. "Thank you. I really appreciate you fixing me up." Isaac seems less thrilled. "_And I must assume that this is only the beginning._"

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 24/27

----------


## CasualViking

Kona also moves up in position behind the dwarf and peers ahead: *Perception* - (1d20+13)[*15*]

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus sighs, the damned things were done with, he pulled out his wand *"Anyone else need healing?"*

*Spoiler*
Show


user wand of CLW on anyone who needs it:
(1d8+1)[*8*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*4*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]

(let me know how many you take)

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 1/1

----------


## DrK

Beyond the crack the darkness beckons, a thick winding path that oozes natural steam and mist that soon hide what lies beyond in a thick fog that smells sulphurous from you would guess the volcanic vents that feed and heat much of the crater you would guess. The same volcanic vents that are rife in the jungles that lie south of Sasserine. The tunnels wind on in increasing heat for a few hundred feet feet before opening up into a wider space where the mist swirls around knee to waist height in great swirls of purple and green smoke lit by the profusion of luminescent fungi and man high mushrooms that fill the chamber. 

The chamber expands some 100ft in diameter, sloping slightly downwards towards the centre of the chamber that is filed with mist and a vile stench. A writhing "something" flickers once in the mist some 50ft ahead of you, light refracting from the fog blocking your view as a mental telepthaic urging reaches your minds... _"Mortals... small piles of flesh. You have strayed deep, foolish, I have hungrered long, the worms of the earth_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix gets frozen in place as soon as he receives the telepathic message. Isaac opens its wings and starts flying ready to leave if it becme necessary. "Did anyone else... I dont know how to say.... but lets say "hear" the strange message. A really grim meesage at that. What could this place be? Or why is it here?" Felix wonders.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona freezes in place. With a brief gesture, his glowing light float briskly forward, into the mist.  




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor growled, "Aye, Ah 'eard it.  Some beastie' always tryin' t'scare folks.  Time t'put th'fear o' us inem!"  Raising a hand for the others to lag a step or two behind, Grimgor started to walk forward.  "If'n any o' you got a spell t'elp, now be th'time." 
_OOC: Slowly advancing, 10 on Perception is 24, or Perception - (1d20+14)[19]  Pike at the ready, a spear in his 'off-hand.'

Religion - (1d20+6)[18] just in case it helps

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 5255   AC 24 (28) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

Tygar nods.

*"The telepathic missive is disturbing. Anyone has a lot of fire or wind? We might be able rid of the mist with them."*

----------


## DrK

Grimgor gazes into the mist at the heart of the crater in the centre of the cavern. The mist roiled and moved about, a massive shape just in sight before it vanishes once more into the mist. He gets the impression of a thing with almost a fishlike body and 8-12 legs each barbed with long spines. As Grimgor advances, the rest of the party trailing behind, a trio of red eyes shine from within the mist and in his mind he hears that voice,a massive weight pressing down upon him a its seeks to dominate the dwarf's fragile mind...

_OOC
If we start in initiative now 

The "beast in the mist" Seeks to mentally compel Grimgor Will DC 17 please 
If he fails well... we can discuss that. If he passes then (2d6)[6] psychic mental crushing energy damage

_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 24/27



Felix stays at the very back of the party still worried about the warning but still pretty much ready to face it. With his detect spell still active, he tries to see if he can detect anything while staring at where the eyes of the creature are.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona coks his head, peering into the mist, listening intently. Then, he blast a bolt of lightning at where he thinks the creature is.  

_Perception - (1d20+13)[26]. Lance of Power (30' line, Electricity dam - (7d6)[25] + deafened 3 rounds, Ref DC 16 partial). Swift action to increase illumination. Maneuvers granted: (1d4)[3], (1d3)[1]
_




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: , Flick of the Wrist (Strike), , Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 2
Illumination: 4
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' do +4 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor paused for a moment, a strange look over his face.  His jaw fell open and his arms went slack, hanging on to his weapon loosely.  Looking over his shoulder creepily, he intoned, "This sonnuva biatch jus' tried t'whammy me mind.  Watch yerselves 'n each other.  Ah'm gonna kill it."  Turning back, he stomped forward, pulling out a spear with a free hand as he peered for both traps along the way and his target with red eyes.  *"Come on, lad's and lass!  Time t'bring th'pain!"* 

Stopping he reared back and flung the spear with ridiculous force.
_Round 1: Perception - (1d20+14)[27] to find traps / target.  Activate encouraging roar (swift).  Advance 20' forward, no closer than 25' (move action).  Activate Throwing Thunder to attack beast (standard)

Attack - (1d20+8)[24], Damage - (1d8+2)[9]+Maneuver - (2d6)[4]=15 (added +2 from Roar).  If hit, target must save vs DC 16 or fall prone.

Effects: Encouraging Roar (All allies w/30 gain +2 attack and damage [morale] for 3 rounds); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 5255   AC 24 (28) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

Tygar touches Grimgor before he moves and the others, imbuing them with golden glow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Protection from Evil, Communal; 1 minute each (affecting all except himself)

----------


## BelGareth

Aramus stands back, and summons an ally to assist *"Al'right, I'm calling some backup, it should help locate the creature"*

*Spoiler*
Show


Spontaneously casting Summon natures Ally III for a Dire Bat

Will command the bat to fly over the creature (fly 40ft good), using it's blindsense (40ft).
*Fly* - (1d20+9)[*13*] to hover over the creature DC 15

Aramus
*HP's:* 31/31
*AC:* 16
*FF:* 13 *T:* 14
*Effects:* none
*Wildshape:* 1/1
*Spells:*
*1st level:* 1/4*2nd level:* 3/3*3rd level:* 0/1

----------


## DrK

THe mist clears slightly for a second as the blast of lightning thunder into it sizzling as it convulses. The parted mists reveal a strange almost fish like beast flaoting over the misty ground, thick slime dripping from it and a  vile set of slimy tentacles attached to its head. Tygar slaps each of his colleagues on the back with a "get em'" style approach as a nimbus of golden light falls over one of you. Felx scanning the mist picks up the waves of evil wafting from it and Aramus begins to chant, a flickering bat shape slowly forming in the sky around the cave roof.
Grimgor offended by its assault on his mind stride forward and jabs forward hurling the spear that plunges into the creature's rubbery hide, a mental squela of anguish hitting each of you telepathically as the spear hits home. 




The beast turns ferociously on you all, swimming through the air with a great wave of fog, as its stops its glittering red eyes flash a blast of pychic energy flies out striking Kona, Grimgor and Tali as they stand in front of the spell casters....

_Psychic blast
Will DC 15 or stunned for 1 round_

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor stood ready for the return attack, gripping his pike as he eyed the tentacles and fin.  However, he was *not* expecting another mental assault, one that was so brutal and swift if caught him off guard and stunned the dwarf for a moment.  The pike feel from his twitching fingers as his body spasmed.  
_Round 2: Stunned, drop pike.  AC takes a -6 hit.  Yay.

I presume the creature can hover, so no knockdown (of course ...).  Did it move up to melee and generate an AOO, or just advance and attack from range?

Effects: Stunned (drop everything, -2 AC, lose dex bonus to AC; 1 round); Encouraging Roar (All allies w/30 gain +2 attack and damage [morale] for 2 rounds); PvE (+2 AC [deflect], +2 saves [resistance]; 1 min)Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26 / 20) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona's trained mind shrugs off the mental assault. He darts in, the flickering image of his blade trailing a haze of sparks... and as the blade cleaves through the monster, his mind reaches out to cleave through the chaos in Grimgor's mind, trying to carve a simple, direct path to action. 

_Move if necessary, acrobatics as needed - (1d20+10)[26]. Standard: Rapid Strike attack - (1d20+10)[14], dam - (1d10+7)[14]+electricity - (2d6+4)[16], attack2 - (1d20+10)[30], dam - (1d10+7)[16]+electricity - (2d6+4)[11] (+13 damage if 17 confirms). If either hit, use Flash of Insight to grant Grimgor a new save with a +2 (Insight) bonus. 
Maneuver granted end of turn: (1d2)[1]_





*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: , Flick of the Wrist (Strike), , Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 4
Illumination: 5
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' do +4 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor blinked as an image of a slashing blade appeared in his mind, clearing the haze the beast had brought.  He glanced at Kona and nod of thanks before grunting to the others "Watch out, beastie's got tricks!".  He considered reaching down for the pike, but given the distance, he elected to drawn a long hammer instead as he advanced forward. When he reached the beast, he leaned back and then lurched and thrusted his weapon forward, in a motion reminiscent of a turtle grabbing food.  
_Round 2.1: Recover from stun on re-save.  Activate defend the pride (swift), draw lucern hammer with an advance to melee (move action), then attack greater snapping turtle maneuver (standard)

Attack - (1d20+10)[16], Dam - (7d6+5)[29] ignores DR

Effects: Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale], 3 rounds); Encouraging Roar (All allies w/30 gain +2 attack and damage [morale] for 2 rounds); PvE (+2 AC [deflect], +2 saves [resistance]; 1 min); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (30) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## RCgothic

Similarly to Grimgor's initial reaction, Lara is stunned by the psychic attack, rapier slipping from her nerveless fingers.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



Felix doesnt feel comfortable having the beast be so close to him and decides to move back in position before casting a damaging spell on the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 24/27
Using my move action to move back 30 ft. then cast magic missile from there.

(3d4+1)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

The blast of psychic energy washes over the heroes in a wave of horrifying mental pressure. Grimgor and Lara both left reeling, weapons clattering to the ground from nerveless fingers. Kona dances past, a blade in Grimgor's mind helping the dwarf before the lithe young kenku slashes the beast with a crackling blast, suported moments later by multiple force missiles hitting home. Beside Kona Grimgor rumbles forward, a  different weapon in hand that bounces off the scaly skin. 

A wet slupring sound reaches  into your minds as the ancient variant of Aklo speech reaches into your minds instilling horror before it lashes out with its mental powers at the two melee brutes daring to hit it and slash its hide. A slashing whip of mental anguish inflicting pain upon both melee warriors as it seeks to back away fractionally


_5ft hover backwards
Inflict pain upon Kona and Grimgor
-- Will DC 15 or -4 on D20 rolls, save gives -2 


Damage: 51
_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar moves back and cast a spell on himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move back and cast _Protection from Evil_ (6 minutes) on self.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor grunted in disgust as the hammer bounced.  He was so used to the pike that the hammer almost felt unwieldy by comparison.  As he drew back, the creature floated backwards and another wave of pain wracked the dwarf.  Gritting his teeth, he shook his head.  "Naught t'day beastie!"  Moving around, he flanked the creature and attacked again, even as his muscles spasmed uncontrollably.   
_Round 3: Made the save (-2 to all d20 rolls).  Circle around and advance to flank w/Kona (move action), then attack w/power attack (standard)

Attack - (1d20+8)[13], Damage - (4d6+11)[29]  EDIT: It's actually a 15, for flanking, but probably not gonna matter ...

Effects: Pain (-2 to saves); Defending the Pride (+4 AC [morale], 2 rounds); Encouraging Roar (All allies w/30 gain +2 attack and damage [morale] for 1 round); PvE (+2 AC [deflect], +2 saves [resistance]; 8 rounds); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Fury Stance (see below); Darkvision 60 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (30) CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 2
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(2)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Detect Poison
1: Feather Fall, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Magic Missile
2:Invisibility, Bull´s strength



Felix concentrates his arcane energies and prepares to unleash them against the ferocious beast. He could at least see if this attack was more effective against the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HP: 24/27
(3d6+1)[*12*] Fort Save to avoid being deafen DC: 13

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona **squawks** angrily, but steps up to make the sushi:

_5' step to attack distance. FRA: Flick of the wrist. Attacks (-4 pain, +2 morale, +2 flanking, +2 untyped from maneuver) Katana - (1d20+10)[14], damage - (1d10+7)[16]+electricity - (2d6+5)[12], Wakizashi - (1d20+10)[29], damage - (1d6+6)[12]+electricity - (2d6+5)[14] +10 if 19 confirms a crit[/B]. If any attacks hit, the fishy is outlined with Faerie Fire. Swift action to change the effect from Candle Magic to a +3 [morale] bonus to saves vs. mind-affecting._





*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost) Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: 
Animus: 6
Illumination: 5
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' gain +5 [morale] on saves vs. mind-affecting.
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

Moving back until he is 30 ft from the leviathan, Tygar nocks an arrow and fires at his visible enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Attack:* (1d20+9)[*18*]

*Damage:* (1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

An arrow and a great blast of thunder from Felix rock the creature back in the air as it flails in panic, tentacles lashing about madly. Several brushing aside or wrapping around Grimgor's long hammer. In the distraction of the magical assault Kona spies his opportunity and dives forward the long wakizashi plunging into the central eye with a single devastating stab and crackle of electricity. Smoke and steam hisses from its skull and tentacles weakly grasp Kona for a second before the whole massive 12ft long rubbery body flops to the ground with a wet _splat..._

As it does so the mists start to thin and you can see the crevices running across the floor like a shattered china plate, a couple at the far end of the cave large eniugh to allow passage into what you realise must be the upper echelons of the darklands. Aside from the you can see little else, leaving you the choice of exploring the depths of the world or heading back to the boat.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor walked over and patted Kona on the back.  "Nice job, lad.  Now spread out 'n look fer this beasties trove."  Grimgor checked the beast first, then spiraled out to look for any signs of treasure.  He made note of the passageways and such, then returned to Lara.  

"Orders, Cap'n?"
_OOC - Looking around for loot and other passages.  Perception - (1d20+14)[22] 
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Seilver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26)  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Hunting around the dwarfs gold senses tingle and Grimgor soon finds the crack where long rotted silks and mounds of metallic coins covered in slime make the lair of the beast. In amongst the slime covered coins is also a heavy metal scroll with a sheaf of scrolls, an ancient looking bow with a red wire that is hot to the touch and a battle axe inscribed with images of trolls

_872gp, 448sp, scrolls (bless, purify food and drink, create food and drink, spider climb, mirror image,
Battle Axe +1 
Flaming Composite (+1) Longbow +1_

----------


## Yas392

As the group deals with the loot, Tygar scans the area with his glowing blue eyes.

*"So are we going back to the ship, calling it a day or continuing? I have expended group protection spells for the day. The best I can manage is a mist if that counts."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Detect Magic_ around the area.

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't think this creator was the source of the curse," Lara suggests. "We should venture deeper yet."

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"With these reservations, I feel it would be imprudent to press on. I doubt anything would be lost to a good rest"*.






*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' gain +5 [morale] on saves vs. mind-affecting.
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Nodding in satisfaction, Grimgor waved over some of the lads to help get the treasure from the beast's lair.  He eyed the axe for a moment, then too and placed it on his belt.  "If'n know one minds, Ah'll be handin' on t'this fer now.  " 

When the group began to discuss a way ahead, Grimgor nodded to the Captain's decision, frowning when Tygar and Kona spoke up. "Ah know restin' mae seem in order, but we ain't got time.  Two noons till the ship leaves without us ... and we be one down already.  Best press on, or high tail back now.  

Anyone seen some o' those spider god drawings?"
_OOC - We're on the clock right now :)

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Seilver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26)  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix eyes for a moment about the scrolls. "These sound interesting. I might be able to find use for some of these. Depending on the situation, I might be able to cast all of them in an emergency."

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona nods to Lara. He moves down the cave to the deeper crevasses. He crocuches besides a promising one, and guides his light down to investigate the path. 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' gain +5 [morale] on saves vs. mind-affecting.
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

After his surveillance, Tygar shrugs at being outvoted and follows after healing the dwarf.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*CLW Grimgor:* (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

With Grimgor in the lead the party heading into the crevice , the air growing hot and humid and the light becoming scarce and non-existent. The light from Felix and Arathmus giving two faint pulsing glowing orbs that struggled to hold back the oppressive darkness. You descend into a maze of dark tunnels that wind and twist angling up and down, scratches on the wall from your weapons acting as guides of a sort, at least for the first hour before you reach a large lava tube of some kind. Glittering fungi and lichens decorate the walls, stalactites of shimmering crystal hang down like razor sharp teeth and the tube plunges at an angle deep into the bowels of the earth and for those learned in such things (such as Tygar and Felix) you realise tha you are looking at the ways into the underdark, or at  least the upper levels of the darklands, the topmost layer  of the underdark filled with all manner of beasts and aberrations... 



_Do you press on deeper or retreat back up?_

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

The dwarf paused at the edge of the tube, leaning on his pike as he scratched his beard.  He listened to Felix and Tygar's thoughts, then stepped back to stand near Lara.  He murmured for her ears only, _"Ah'm thinkin' this more than we should chew right now ... Ye want us t'head back?  Still got wood t'collect fer repairs ..."_

Once giving the affirmative, Grimgor raised a fist and circled it about.  "Cap'n sez we head back fer now ... Les go, lads!"
_OOC - Back up, looking for 'stuff' on the way back (Perception 24

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26)  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 4/6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
_"Good. I would expect nothing but pointless death from going deeper"._ 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 20' bright light, 40' normal, allies within 15' gain +5 [morale] on saves vs. mind-affecting.
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

As the enormity of the underdark opens up in front of you all there is a moment of pause before at Lara's suggestion you all turn around and slowly make your way up the winding and twisting lava tubes back into the fissure where the strange aberrant slug like fish thing still lies dead. You spend the rest of the day retracting your steps back out of the temple and then up the steep cliff and through the thick heavy jungle. Where eventually, sheathed in sweat and bitten by numerous bugs and covered in wisps of the ever present webbing you manage to at least reach the cliffs overlooking the sea once more.

The salt laden breeze helping to dissipate the  humidity and sweat you can see the Nixie floating at anchor near the shore and your jolly boat still tied up by the rocks nearby, albeit partially filled with some sand and water from being left there for a couple of days. As you appear on the cliff top you are met with a faint shout from the boat and a welcome wave from the crew aboard the Nixie.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar breathes in relief as the majority suggests retreat.

*"A wise decision."*

He backs with the group to the boat; using a pebble to test the rune trap and helping the able-bodied in strenuous labor that requires a peak physique on their way back. Once they reach the Nixie, Tygar turns to Lara.

*"Now that we are out of the woods, what's the plan for the rest of the day, Captain Lara?"*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix sighs in relief since he was running low on magical power. Isaac is a bit more disappointed on the matter. "_Well, lets regroup for now._"

When they return to the boat, Felix decides to politely asks about how things have been going on their end. Hopefully, they have been doing better than them on the island.

----------


## DrK

Returning to the Nixie some of the crew are thrilled to see you waving at you in greeting, one of the cabin boys running up with some cups of cool water. Avner, the foppish noble snorts and stares at Lara, *"Have you finished your foray now? We've been here for days and are bored. We must be our way I insist..."* before he continuse bleating on the small green clothed gnome slips through the crowd, a curious look on his face as he holds the small set of reading glasses over his beady eyes. "What did you see? The spider coast has not been explored for many years? Was there anything of interest in there, I mu.... he cuts off and dives onto the deck, the clang of the metal cup on the deck as he bangs it down by Grimgor's boot. "A sample.. my good dwarf, how considerate to bring one back!" 

Hayley, (Lt Alden) looks up at Lara and grins. "Tis good to see you Captain, we had worried we had lost  you ashore. Shall we make ready for the off in the morning? We can run out the sails with the dawn. We've topped up the water barrels and are fully loaded."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"_Pretty unhospitable place. Horrible weather. Horrible fauna. Death lurking at every corner. Died a couple times there. I cant think of a single reason to go through so much duress._" Isaac complains at loud when the subject of the island is brough up. Felix scratches behind his head in embarrassment for Isaac´s intervention. "Still, I am glad everything went welll on your side." Felix adds.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor shook his head at the various conversations and reactions to their return.  After a bit, he grunted and barked loudly, *"Alright, shut it, the lot o' ye!  Cap'n saw an opportunity t'check things out.  Now we know there be old temples, previous visitors, and a way inta th'darklands.  Got inta a scrape 'er two and we're still standin' ..."*  He glared at Avner at first, then turned his gaze to Felix and Issac after the second part of his speech.  "Give th'Cap'n sum room and get tha' ship ready fer goin'!"
_OOC - Just playing the part ... good captain, bad dwarf.  

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26)  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"Giant spiders, traps on the doors, traps on the stairs... I would not recommend the hospitality".* 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Minute Hand (boost)
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' gain +1 [morale] on saves vs. mind-affecting.
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Urol the gnome is excited beyond measure and demands to hear all the details from the expedition as Lt Alden and some of the crew set up a loose piece of sail cloth over the mid section of the boat for an awning and break from the sun and soon there is a small crowd listening. Only "Lord" Avner is not present as he refuses to mix with the "plebs" in his own words and retreats to his cabin. The young children accompany some of the colonists are the most enthusiastic listeners wanting to hear of Grimgor, Kona and Tali's sword and spear play.

As the day progresses the breeze picks and the Nixie starts cutting the sea's once more. This continues for 8 long days as the Nixie makes good progress flying south with full sails and a strong wind. Lara easily mastering the ship as she speeds under full sail with a frothy wave at her bow.  On the fourth day of the voyage south there a cry from the Crow's Nest as Lavinia's boat hails into view along with a small rocky outcropping as you speed towards the distant Fort Blackwell, that marks the edge of Sasserine's influence. The signal flags aboard Lavinia's _Sea Wyvren_ flash up and down as the furry hadozee in the crows nest shouts down to Lara, "Captain, a message from Lavinia, she wants to know if you and the "heroes" want to join her for dinner in Fort Blackwell when we stop for water" 

_feel free to RP any travel or let me know what activities you were doing for the  8days_

----------


## Yas392

Seeing Lara overwhelmed and flanked, Tygar melts into the background to check the health of the crew and chat with them since their departure while Grimgor put his foot down defending the captain. He does it with aplomb and cheerfulness except Alden who he added a layer of assertiveness to put a damper to his non-stop demands for privileges. Once he is done and until he is needed, for the next 8 days, he falls back into the role of a nobody; a watcher for threats from the water, a watcher of the waters to appreciate the motion of their flows and an intoxicated pleb watching the swordplay. He sustains himself on his own abilities when it comes to hunger and thirst because of the ideal environment. The sudden message from the squirrel scout to Lara causes his head to snap up from the waters and turn towards their direction.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix makes sure to use his ability to predict the weather every morning on the next few days. He also tries his chances with adding the spell from the mirror image scroll into his spellbook. Interested in adding it to his repertoire. He tries his best to offer assistance when asked. He keeps preparing alter winds, touch of the sea and aboleth´s lung just in case it might become necessary. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Spellcraft for the research: (1d20+3)[*9*] DC:17

----------


## CasualViking

Kona finds an appreciative audience with the children. When he is not busy with shipboard duties, he spends his time teaching them swordsmanship (with wooden swords), stalking (hide and seek), and morality (telling stories).

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor uses the long days to work on crew readiness.  He ensured folk were practicing their skills regularly, setting up sparring sessions to improve both weapon handling and tactics.  On his personal time, he studied his forms and made sure the crew wasn't slacking in their duties.  By the time they were nearing Fort Blackwell, most of the crew was ready to leave the ship in favor of solid land ... away from the gruff dwarf.  

When the call to meet came, Grimgor simply stood nearby and waited for direction from the Captain.  
_OOC - Nothing much to add just yet.  

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 4655   AC 24 (26)  CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 4/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Flags fy up and down the masts as you agree that the Sea Wyvren and the Blue Nixie will meet in the Port and later this afternoon you find yourself approaching the tiny outpost in the great tropical sea that is Fort Blackwell. The outpost is tiny, a fortified keep maintained by the Lords of Sasserine stands on the edge of the great Ameido Jungle that spans thousands of square miles and you know once you leave here to heads South you have nothing but open ocean, lost islands and perilous storms until you reach Lady Lavinia's colony on the Isle of Dread.



As you approach, Luci Barlowe (the young flame haired ship's surgeon) looks out and grins widely. She nods to Tygr and approches him, _"Master Tygar, I was hoping when we got to the Fort yo may accompany me to whatever general store the have and help me replenenish the ship's medical suppies?"_. Nearby Master Vindalf Thrain (the long bearded Master at Arms) grunts to Grimgor in dwaven. *"THE LASS BE DAFT IF SHE DO BE THINKING THEY'LL HAVE WHAT SHE NEEDS. THEY'LL BE CRAWLING THE WALLS TO GET ONTO OR BOAT TAE ESCAPE"*. Shaking his head he bellows at the Artemis and Sarah (two of the crew) to get ack to work.  Urol the gnome and the pale and sweaty looking Father Feres are also on deck. The gnome telling the pale and sweating priest much of the ancient past of the Fort (though you wonder how much is accurate!)

Soon you pull up alongside the gangplank and can see the small outposts street busy as everyone has come out of their houses and businesses to greet you. A delegation from the keep marching down towards the dock with a palaquin atop the backs of a pair of what appears to be massive primates of some kind. The dock master, a tanned wiry looking man with a hook for a left hand looks up at you as the gangplank drops down. *"Praise Besmara, a ship. We've not seen visitors since the Crimson Fleet did blockade us! Do you have much to trade, aye you'll be wlecome here and his emmince Governer Cargil will be glad to see you!"*

Even as he is speaking the _Nixie_ ties up beside your _Sea Wyrven_  and Lavinia waves, the green cloaked Jade Ravens also atop the deck. Tolin and Lan pay more attention to the town whilst Lynae waves happily at Lara and Felix and Kaskus the dwarf offers Grimgor and staid nod of respect. Lavinia bounds down and offers Lara a sisterly hug. "Lara, wonderful to set eyes upon you. When the ships seperated I was worried. But now we can relax here and catch up." She glances at the one armed harbour master with a  demanding, "What's the finest Inn in the town.." but the man reddens and shrugs. *"We only got one in, just the Jabbering Parrot. Miss Emiska did own her bakery but she died of the jungle pox some 6 months hence."* 

Lavinia grins, "Very well, then we'll this governer and deliver the messages I carry from the Council and then you and I, plus your crew and my Ravens shall feast."




Fort Blackwell has a general store (800gp limit), an alchemists (300gp limit) and one Inn (the Jabbering Parrot). What would you like to do... 
Meet the GovernerGo the PubDo some shopping?Explore the small island that Fort Blackwell sits upon?Let Father Ferees leave to go the small "Shrine of the Heavens" (polydenominational)

----------


## RCgothic

> Returning to the Nixie some of the crew are thrilled to see you waving at you in greeting, one of the cabin boys running up with some cups of cool water. Avner, the foppish noble snorts and stares at Lara, *"Have you finished your foray now? We've been here for days and are bored. We must be our way I insist..."* before he continuse bleating on the small green clothed gnome slips through the crowd, a curious look on his face as he holds the small set of reading glasses over his beady eyes. "What did you see? The spider coast has not been explored for many years? Was there anything of interest in there, I mu.... he cuts off and dives onto the deck, the clang of the metal cup on the deck as he bangs it down by Grimgor's boot. "A sample.. my good dwarf, how considerate to bring one back!" 
> 
> Hayley, (Lt Alden) looks up at Lara and grins. "Tis good to see you Captain, we had worried we had lost  you ashore. Shall we make ready for the off in the morning? We can run out the sails with the dawn. We've topped up the water barrels and are fully loaded."


Lara does her best not to appear exasperated with the annoying noble as she sweeps past him towards the quarterdeck. "You'll think the jungle view was scenic compared to the open ocean, Lord Avner. I advise you take up a hobby."

She moves past the noble and greets Lt Alden in kind. "Aye, a prosperous little excursion and hopefully little less dangerous for sailors on this coast from now on." 

Lara fishes a coin purse out of her waistcoat and tosses it to her XO with a clink of metal pieces. "Good work keeping _The Sea Wyvern_ while we were gone. This is just a little prize money for the crew. Distribute it according to rate with captain's complements. We sail in the morning. Have Davtrix chart a course to the rendezvous and we'll convene in my cabin in the morning to review it with Felix in the morning for his assistance with the weather. Very Good Lieutenant, carry on."

*Spoiler*
Show


Giving up 200gp of my share of the temple loot to the crew. Got to keep them happy!





> Even as he is speaking the _Nixie_ ties up beside your _Sea Wyrven_  and Lavinia waves, the green cloaked Jade Ravens also atop the deck. Tolin and Lan pay more attention to the town whilst Lynae waves happily at Lara and Felix and Kaskus the dwarf offers Grimgor and staid nod of respect. Lavinia bounds down and offers Lara a sisterly hug. "Lara, wonderful to set eyes upon you. When the ships seperated I was worried. But now we can relax here and catch up." She glances at the one armed harbour master with a  demanding, "What's the finest Inn in the town.." but the man reddens and shrugs. *"We only got one in, just the Jabbering Parrot. Miss Emiska did own her bakery but she died of the jungle pox some 6 months hence."* 
> 
> Lavinia grins, "Very well, then we'll this governer and deliver the messages I carry from the Council and then you and I, plus your crew and my Ravens shall feast."


Lara smiles at Lavinia, returning the hug. "It was just a brief diversion _My Lady_, we took an opportunity to rewater and respar _The Wyvern_ whilst my colleagues and I cleansed an ancient temple of its curse. All in a week's work!"

"I'd be happy to accompany you to the governor to pay my regards on behalf of my crew."

----------


## DrK

Lavinia linking arms with Lara bids the harbourmaster lead onwards towards the approaching obese governor sat atop his palanquin, his corpulent frame sweating in the jungle heat. The beasts bearing it looking like hulking 4-armed gorilla's with dark black fur and long claws. Each of the huge 4 armed primates has a blindfold around its head and a set of shackles on its lower tertiary arms. THe governer is accompanied by ~8 soliders in the uniform of Sasserine Town Guard each sweating under the rims of their steel helmets. 



The governer looks down at you for a long moment, taking in Lavinia and Lara with the various adventurers milling about nearby and a happy looking crew aboard the Sea Wyvren excited about spending their share of their Captain's loot that she kindly shared. He looks with distaste at the thin elf crewwomen before finally speaking in an abrupt tone. *"I was given leave to think the leader of this expedition would greet me. Where is your husband or a captain of the ship?"* he demands curtly, *"Fetch them so we can discuss what I require from your vessels?"*... his tone is rude and he doesn't see the wincing of the harboumaster

--

On the busy quay Urol is happy to vanish into the town and looks to see what any other heroes are doing. On the deck the sweating priest starts trembling and Tygar standing near him can see Father Feres has gone pale, a muttered, _not now... I only need another hour.. not now damn you..."_ as he clutches at his abdomen that Tygar swears has something moving in it!

----------


## RCgothic

Lara stares flatly at the governor for several seconds before responding:

"Captain. Commodore." she states plainly, gesturing at first herself and then Lavinia.

Turning to Lavinia, Lara addresses her at volume that leaves no difficulty for the governor to overhear.

"Lady Commodore Vanderboren, _The Sea Wyvern_ is well stocked and watered. I don't think we need to linger here. My crew would be disappointed _ not to spend their coin_, but they'll get over it. And we'd reach our destination sooner."

*Spoiler*
Show


Combination Bluff/Intimidate/Diplomacy (all same mod) to get him to drop the attitude. (1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Yas392

Having prepared a new set of spells before the docking, Tygar lingers a while to check each of the crew member's health to ensure they are fit to leave the ship. When Luci comes up to him with a request as he is in mid-check up after checking himself, Kona, Grimgor, Felix, Aramus and Lara (whom he prioritize first), the cleric smiles.

*"Miss Barlowe, I am busy at the moment so I will have to decline. Perhaps another time."*

Tygar moves to Father Feres. Upon his pale complexion and seeing movement beneath his abdomen, the cleric applies _Protection of Evil, Communal_ to the man and himself (Father Feres - 3 minute, Tygar - 2 minute) as an immediate response. 

*"Father Feres, you are unwell. Please lay down while I diagnose the cause and heal you."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Heal:* (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix is glad to be on solid ground once more. Especially one that was more calm after the spider island. He decides to go and check the island. He informs the others about his plans for the day before leaving with Isaac on his shoulder. After the eno****er with the spiders, he had wanted to look for options for curing ailments and it seemed like a great place to look for stuff like potions for such a task. He decides that his first stop should be the alchemists since they were probably the best suited for his objective.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona has laid out the loot, stacked out the coin. *"These things. Plus, a magical club and amulet for Aramis, an axe for Grimgor, some scrolls for Felix. I suggest we each take five hundred gold now, and see how much of this unclaimed treasure we can sell on the market or to the governor. It's not a fair split right now, but we can keep that in mind down the road, as other treasures are aqcuired. An extra axe on Grimgor's belt does me more good right now than another fat purse of coin in my hand".* 

On land, Kona eyes the shackled creatures disapprovingly. _Are they beasts? Strong, dangerous and aggressive, a hazard to the ship? Or are they actually people?_. He squints at the ranting merchant, and dismisses him as a windbag, not an imminent threat. 




*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike 
Maneuvers Readied: Flash of Insight (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), 
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +3 cold damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

*On the Dock*

On the dock the governer riles at Lara's words. *"A woman Commodore. You jest, or the world has gone mad since I last laid eyes on dear Sasserine..."* he pauses in speech as he spies Avner before grinning. *"Ay, you jested, Lord Avner, this woman claimed to  be the Captain, clearly she was in jest as a noble of your standing must be the leader here."* Avner strides down the gangplank sneering at Grimgor and Kona as he passes them and grinning mockingly at Lara. *"Ah Governer. it is good that you can see how things should be... We should discuss things away from the docks and these commoners..."* he swings an arm wide taking in much of the crew and Grimgor/Kona. The Governer nods in agreement, *"Ladies, the Lord Avner will I'm sure let you know what is required. Unless you wish to join us..."* he adds, taking Lavinia's hand in his pudgy sweaty hand and slobbering over it.

Lara can see the tightening in Lavinia's jaw, as Lady Vanderboren mutters a dark "No. that is not required." then pauses as they leave, "You," she motions to the harbourmaster, "Come and see my 1st mate. They'll tell you want we need".

---

*On the Sea Wyvern*

Tygar cannot work out what is happening, but the protection seems to calm things down. Feres looks wild, his eyes filled with pain and fear! _"Oh my, you must get me to the Temple. They can remove it there. It was supposed to be later, I had more time. I didn't want to di....."_
His last words end as with a great ripping sounds a form of blue slime tears free from his chest with a cackling howl! The crew on deck scream, the dock gang shout with fear and Kona and Grimgor at the gangplank (so other end of the deck) can only turn in surprise. The creature, the weird frog demon looks at Feres husk and plucks out part of the man's chest and gobbles it down, a breath in the air giving a foul waft of air over Tygar crouched nearby.



The Slaad looks around the desk, eyes bulbous eyes glinting as its makes ready to attack!

_

The Slaad has burst forth from its egg that Feres was smuggling. Its on the deck, ~5ft from Tygar. 
Grimgor and Kona are on the ship ~30ft away from it
Lara is on the harbour ~80ft away
Felix is milling around on the wharf ~60ft away

Slaad has initiative of 14 so you can roll in the OOC to see if you go before or after it

_

----------


## RCgothic

Lara's jaw is every bit as clenched as Lavinia's at their treatment.

_"I'm sorry Lavinia, their attitude must have caused me to lack my usual charm. Please say we can leave Avner here,"_ she mutters.

At the sound of screams Lara quickly steps between Lavinia and the source. "What the in hells?" she wonders, her view of the scene unclear. Then she breaks into a run towards the gangplank, drawing her rapier as she runs.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar's eyes widen at the messy death but shakes his head, turning it sideways.

*"Everyone, arm yourselves! Monster on board ship!"*

Soon after he hollered, his chest inflates and retracts, accelerating after its first cycle as his breathing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Tygar's Initiative:* (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona stares at the creature, then springs into action. He rushes across the deck, and his blade flashes, too fast for the eye to follow. 

*Spoiler: Rolls and actions*
Show

Move action to close the distance (30') and draw katana. 
Swift: Minute Hand *attack* - (1d20+6)[*15*], *dam* - (1d10+10)[*14*] + *electricity* - (2d6+2)[*7*]. Standard: Rapid Strike: *attack* - (1d20+8)[*12*], *dam* - (1d10+10)[*11*] + *electricity* - (2d6+3)[*13*]
*attack* - (1d20+8)[*21*], *dam* - (1d10+10)[*14*] + *electricity* - (2d6+3)[*7*] 
*granted maneuver* - (1d3)[*2*]



*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), , Flick of the Wrist (Strike)
Maneuvers Readied: Flash of Insight (boost), Elemental Strike, 
Animus: 2
Illumination: 3
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +3 electricity damage. 
AC 18, touch 14, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor had stood to the side as the governor approached.  The man's demeanor drove home Master Thrain's earlier comments, making the dwarf wonder what ridiculous tasks would come from the bloated fool of a man.  He gritted his teeth at the disrespect the Governor showed the Captain, but managed to not say anything.  However, when the man put his hand on Lady L, Grimgor had his pike at the ready, visibly restraining himself from stomping forward and skewing the arsehat.  The looks he received clearly indicated it was a poor choice, but the dwarf cared little for social etiquette ... especially when his own leadership was being mocked and treated so poorly.  

Before he could make another bad decision, a scream erupted from further up the dock and a large, blue demon appeared, howling in challenge.  Eyes narrowing, Grimgor nodded to the tengu next to him, following the bird-like figure barely a step behind.  He shifted his stance to use his weight to increase his speed, then rushed forward to strike with a heavy blow.  
_Round 1 - Swift action: shift stance to Running Hunter's Stance (+10' move, gain scent); Move action: advance to melee behind Kona; Standard Action - use Greater Snapping Turtle maneuver (+3d6 damage, ignore DR) with magic pike

Attack - (1d20+8)[10], Damage - (2d6+4)[12]

EDIT: I can see that everytime I use that manuever I'm going to miss ... given the roll, not gonna bother with the maneuver damage, unless someone has a reroll ability?

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Running Hunter's Stance (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); *Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent)*; Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Aboard the ship the crew scramble, most running to the fore or aft castles, a couple of them reaching for cutlasses or other weapons as they slaad apears on deck. Urol the gnome on the dock turns in shock, a look between revulsion and curiosity on his face as Lara bounds past ignoring the comments from the Jade Ravens. Even as she runs past an arrows flies between the boats from Tolin's bow but misses and Limae, her dark hair flapping in the tropical wind beckons a trio of dark orbs fly free, one unravelling but two striking home as she lanuches magic missiles from the Nixie. 

Aboard the Sea Wyrven Kona moves like lightning both blades flickering, the first bouncing off its hide, the second slicing cleanly into it although Kona notes that the crackling electricity seems dampened by the things innate slime and otherwordly nature. Behind Kona the kenku can feel Grimgor's comforting presence as the war pike is thrust forwards but blocked. Beside Kona master armsman Vindalf stomps forward, a stout waraxe in hand but his swing bounces off the creature, but a  thrown knife from Cooper the shady half orc strikes home. 

THe slaad howls before turning on Kona and Vindalf with great swings of its clawed arms before a field of multicoloured riotous magic sweeps the deck leaving screaming and agony in its wake (although Cooper you see if unharmed, much to his surprise!)

_

Slaad full attack
Vs Vindalf claw (1d20+12)[31] dam (2d6+5)[13]
vs Kona claw (1d20+12)[13] dam (2d6+5)[7]
Vs Grimgor  (it has reach) claw (1d20+12)[15] dam (2d6+5)[10]
Vs Vindalf claw (1d20+12)[32] dam (2d6+5)[17]
Vs Kona Bite claw (1d20+10)[27] dam (2d8+2)[6] and DC 16 Fort

Quickened SPA Chaos hammer on Vindalf, Grimgor, TYgar, Kona and Cooper
(4d8)[19] damage Will DC 16
- If lawful, save for half damage and if failed slowed for (1d6)[1] rounds
- if neutral, save for quarter damage and no slowing
- if chaotic its a gentle bath


_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar attempts to resist the spell and withdraw from the fiend's reach, drawing his bow in the process.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Will save:* (1d20+8)[*23*]

Total Defense (+4 dodge AC; *Current AC:* 24 (17 + 3 from Aura + 4 from Total Defense)

Move Action to move away from Slaad (Provoking AoO)

Or 

Withdraw action if he can avoid AoO

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix goes back to help the team face the creature with Isaac flying by his side. While moving back, he asks Isaac if he can recall anything about the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Which Knowledge check should I roll to learn more about the slaad?

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona squawks indignantly as the froggy fiend bites him, and he slides back out of the grasp of that mouth. He soon answers that insult with his own crackling blades. 





*Spoiler: Rolls and actions*
Show

*will save* - (1d20+8)[*11*], *fort* - (1d20+4)[*6*]. Granted maneuver: (1d2)[*1*]. 
9 damage from the spell, 6 damage from the bite and a failed fort save. 
Swift action to increase Illumination to 6. Full Round to initiate Flick of the Wrist. *Katana* - (1d20+10)[*21*], *damage* - (1d10+10)[*14*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*7*],*Wakizashi* - (1d20+10)[*14*], *damage* - (1d6+9)[*15*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*12*] 



*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), , Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Flash of Insight (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: , Elemental Strike, 
Animus: 4
Illumination: 6
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +5 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 21/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

Lara reaches the top of the gangplank just in time to see Vindalf meet his grisly end.

_"Clear the deck!"_ she bellows at the remaining crew. "_Aloft or below, just stay back!_"

Without a second's hesitation she lunges towards the slaad with her rapier drawn!
*Spoiler*
Show

Charge: (1d20+13)[*22*] crit 15-20
Crit confirmation: (1d20+13)[*32*]
Damage: (1d6+15)[*16*] using 1 panache (if hits)
Extra damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Vindalf staggers as the reign of evil sweeps the deck before screaming once briefly as the Slaad closes its clawed hands upon the dwarf and twists in opposite directions literally ripping the dwarf in half in a welter of blood that showers over Grimgor and Kona. Slipping on the blood soaking the deck Tygar staggers back, retreating up the deck away from the Slaad. Felix sweeps up onto the deck, breath heaving from the run back.

On the deck Grimgor and Kona continue to battle it, Kona sweeping their blade across its chest in a welter of strange bluish blood. Then Lara appears beside the kenku, rapier lashing out to sink deep into. Another arrow from Tolin goes wide but more magic missiles fly from Limae hitting in its back.

The slaad snarls and a the sweeping cloud of dark chaos erupts on the deck of the Bkue Nixie engulfing the Jade Ravens and some of the crew... screams over the water show that its hit home. The froggy demon, trailing ichor then lashes out at its attackers on deck, on all 3 of them.

_Slaad full attack
Vs Lara claw (1d20+12)[16] dam (2d6+5)[7]
vs Kona claw (1d20+12)[30] dam (2d6+5)[15]
Vs Grimgor (it has reach) (1d20+12)[19] dam (2d6+5)[17]
Vs Lara claw (1d20+12)[30] dam (2d6+5)[13]
Vs Grimgor Bite  (1d20+10)[20] dam (2d8+2)[11] and DC 16 Fort_

----------


## Yas392

Tygar looks at the bloodstained deck, crafted by the remains of Vindalf. He mutters a brief prayer then moves until he is 30 ft from Lara and Kona. Clutching his wave symbol, he elicit an utterance, sending a wave crashing at the injured two.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moves until Tygar is 30 ft from Lara and Kona and where he can exclude the Slaad from Channel Energy Burst.

*Channel Energy; prioritizing Kona and Lara:* (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## RCgothic

"This is for Vindalf!" Lara cries as she tries again to get past the Slaad's guard.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Attack (1d20+11)[*14*]
Damage (1d6+15)[*21*] (using 1 insp)
If Hit Menacing Swordplay as a swift: intimidate(1d20+12)[*16*]

4 5 insp remaining. That probably all missed.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona slashes at the monster again, but it batters his attack aside and rakes him across the chest. Kona stumbles backwards, dropping his short sword and focusing his light on himself to close the wound. Somewhat. 

*Spoiler: Rolls and actions*
Show

Take 15 damage from a claw, 6 hp left. Move action: Animus Healing (4d6)[*11*], *attack* - (1d20+8)[*13*], *damage* - (1d10+10)[*14*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*11*] 



*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Elemental Strike,, Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), , Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Flash of Insight (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: ,  
Animus: 3
Illumination: 7
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 15' bright light, 30' normal, allies within 15' do +5 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 17/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor felt the magic wash over him, shaking his head as if to clear the cobwebs.  With a snarl he moved to flank the creature, raising his pike to strike again ... then he stepped once more and struck once more.  *"Come on, lads!  Ware it's claws and keep yer courage ... ye heard th'Capn - we kill this beastie fer our mate!"*
_Round 2  - Looks like a missed a round in there, but if I can get it let's go with 
Shift stance to Primal Warrior's Stance (swift), slide to flank w/Kona or Lara (move); attack w/magic pike (standard)
Attack - (1d20+10)[30], Damage - (4d6+6)[23] (70 damage if 16 confirms)

Round 3 - Encouraging Roar (swift), power attack w/pike (standard)
Attack - (1d20+10)[25], Damage - (4d6+12)[23]

If either hit, Grimgor will expend an Armiger's Mark to make it harder for the beast to attack anyone else.

Effects: Encouraging roar (+2 attack/damage, 3 rounds); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior's Stance (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 45/55   AC 24   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 W +8  Init +4 Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Even as the beast mauls Kona, Grimgor and Lara the priest Tygar is able to retreat and a pulse of his divine power spreads out healing the worst of the wounds. Then Lara, Grimgor and Lona fall upon it! The pike lashes out twice each one puncturing massive wounds in the frog and his encouraging bellow inspires Kona who lashes out with the gleaming blade that with a crackle of electricity parts the boggle eyed head from its shoulders!

As it dies there is a ripping sound as the body seems to implode vanishing in a dark mote that seems to swallow itself 

The deck of the Sea Wyvren and the more distant Nixie look like charnel yards with crew and passengers slowly trying to recover from the unholy blights. The Sea Wyvren faring better where Tygar had saved several of the crew as they lay dying.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar turns to Lara, Kona, Isaac, and Grimgor.

*"The monster exploded out of Father Feres before I can ascertain the full story. He was in pain and carrying something in his stomach. It seems he is smuggling a living being or forced to carry it. He plead to me to bring him to the temple for removal, adding that this symptom was suppose to happen later. Perhaps I can get more information for us from Father Feres's corpse once I prepared a speak to the dead spell for it if Father Feres's remains are viable for the spell. Or we can pay a visit to the temple he was going to cast light on his past dealings or situation."*

After his hurried explanation, he springs towards the crew, checking their health. He asks the injured to gather near the party to be healed. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy to heal injured members:* (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona wipes his blades clean, running his fingers gingerly across the blade to ensure that the fiendish blood has not damaged them. *"That is....disconcerting. If this creature had emerged somewhere else, not surrounded by hardened warriors.... many people would have died. We do indeed need more information".* 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor wiped off his pike, grumbling under his breath as he glared around the pier, his eyes falling on the mayor and the nobleman.  His gaze spoke volumes, seemingly offering a similar experience to any who bad-mouthed his Captain and employer.  Turning back to the group, he grunted "Well done, all.  Check on ev'ryone and heal th'wounded.  Collect th'bodies fer restin'.  

Tygar, not sure ye've got much t'work with ... but we should be visitin' th' temple.  Mebbe got ourselves a cult.  Thoughts, Cap'n?"  
_OOC - Back to Silver Crane Waltz stance ... gather up the injured for Tygar's healing, get Vindalf's body for preserving.  And fully healed!

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## RCgothic

"_Send for the Surgeon!_" Lara calls as she attempts to recover control of the situation. "Start triaging the wounded and get me a damage report," she instructs Lt. Alden as soon as she appears.

"Tygar, get across to the _Nixie_ on the double! They'll need your help!"

_"What in the hells was Feres thinking?!_" Lara mutters to herself, rubbing her forehead.

"I agree, we need to go and pay that temple a visit once Tygar's done all he can for _Nixie_," Lara agrees with Grimgor and Kona. "They've got a lot to answer for."

----------


## Yas392

*"With the Nixie next to us, they are not safe from what the creature inflicted earlier. I will have to heal them post-haste after I took care of our crews health."*

After healing and checking the crew members of the Sea Wyvern, Tygar nods at Lara's order. He rushes to the Nixie.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



"That sounds horrendous. This is definitely concerning." Felix replies after the explanation given. "I am ready to offer any magical assistance on my end. Isaac, are you able to recall anything about the creature?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Isaac Know. Planes (1d20+6)[*10*] to hopefully learnt more on the slaad.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar reaches the Nixie. He tells the injured to gather near him for healing from damage caused by the blight. After keeping the injured alive, the cleric turns to a crew member.

*"I have done what I can to keep the wounded alive. Tell your surgeons to take care of the wounded. I am leaving the rest to them."*

Tygar rendezvous with the party to update Lara on the situation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Channel Energy:* (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Tygar triages the Sea Wyvren and then the Blue Nixie where his healing power is able to save three of the crew who had fallen to the blight. Soon after the Jade Ravens (well Tolin) joins Lavinia on deck nodding to the heroes with a wry Interesting passenger you found there.

Lavinia shakes her head, a curt Tolin, please play nicely. Lara, are you okay? Will this derail the voyage? Of more concern is the governor fleeing back to his keep atop his girallion palanquin and the dock master trembling with fear. 

Lara is soon able to ascertain that the Temple is in the middle of town opposite the Inn and the small selection of shops should she wish to approach it

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



"So, what should we do next? " Felix replies a bit unsure. "Should we try first to scout? Or should we just rush to our destination?"

----------


## Yas392

Tygar turns to Lara as if awaiting her decision.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"We need to head to that temple. Find out of they were expecting him. And maybe not trust them entirely. "*


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, 
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 0
Illumination: 1
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

"No it won't derail the voyage, Vindalf aside our casualties were fortunately light. But as far as I'm concerned that temple owes us both damages," Lara seethes, replying to Lavinia and the others. "Let's go and pay them a visit."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded at the Captain's order and started stomping towards the 'town.'  If they passed Avner, Grimgor bodied his way past, muttering, []i]"Make way, bystander ..." [/i]  He asked for directions once they found a dock worker uninjured and willing to talk, and led the way.  The grim state of his visage made it clear he was in little mood to chit chat.
_OOC - Moving, moving, moving!

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Hearing the carnage from the docks the streets are very quiet, curtains twitching and people staring from upper floor windows watching you troop through the town streets. Its only a short walk to cross the town square past the lone inn and general store before you reach the small temple to the collection of various gods, goddesses and sundries. As you'd expect the stag father - Erastil - and the Gods of Man and township -Abadar - dominate this frontier town.

Entering the small squat stone building that resembles a small castle keep with an arched dome and small turrets suggesting a second floor the room opens up into a wide knave with a dozen or so alcoves representing the gods like Calisitri, Desna, Shelyn and so on, even a small one to Asmodeus lurks in the corner behind a curtain. At the far end flanking the altar are depictions of Abadar and Erastil. 

Also at the end of the room is half a dozen townsfolk praying or kneeling in quiet contemplation and a tall well groomed priest with a neat beard and an educated demeanour. He looks up as this party of scruffy armed people stomp into his Temple - *"WHo are you? Unless you are the fallen avatars of Gorum you can take off those armouries and return in better order."*

----------


## RCgothic

Lara is having precisely none of his attitude. Although she hasn't drawn her rapier yet, her fury strongly suggests rapier-drawing could be contained in the immediate future.

"My chief armsman is dead because your Father Feres smuggled a _Slaad_ aboard my vessel! More are dead on board the _Nixie_! If I don't have an _excellent_ explanation for what just happened in the next thirty seconds you're going to _wish_ I were an avatar of Gorum!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Intimidate (1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor followed the Captain, and sensing another casualty, he stepped in as well.  Aye, Father, tis as the Capn says.  We be tryin tfind the logical explanation fer this ...  Leaning on the shaft of his pike, an unspoken counterpoint to Laras approach.   
_OOC - Grimgor will attempt a Diplomacy check that may serve to add to the Captains efforts. Diplomacy - (1d20+13)[14]
EDIT - that luck tho!

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

THe priest looks confused raising his hands at the angry woman storming into his temple. His acolytes nearby on the stage equally confused and startled by the raised voices in the Temple. He shakes his head. *"I have not heard of a Father Feres, much less a slaad. Have you been at sea for long to come here with such wild demands, I have heard long voyages can lead to flights of fancy.."* he offers as he keeps his hands up. *"Now. I would ask you leave my temple, you are disrupting my flock."* he adds the last with a hard glance at the scared looking folk in rough homespun wool near the front row. 

*Spoiler: Sense Motive DC21*
Show


He is lying and has heard of Father Feres

*Spoiler: Sense Motive or Percepction  DC 23*
Show



he is starting to cast a spell using disguised casting

----------


## Yas392

Tygar tries to ascertain the priest's behavior. He glares at the priest.

*"Liar! You do know him."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Sense Motive:* (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## RCgothic

It takes only a moment for Tygar to ascertain the priest's lies and notice his concealed casting for her to knee him somewhere sensitive and then drive her elbow into his nose!

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d2+8)[*9*] non-lethal. -2STR but using inspiration for x2 lvl to damage


A moment later her blade is pointed pointedly.

"So you do know father Feres! A _Slaad_! What the hells were you idiots thinking!? Members of our crews are dead because of you!"
*Spoiler*
Show

 Menacing Swordplay intimidate (1d20+12)[*17*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona tilts his head and looks at the priest, his black eyes blinking. Then, out come his swords. He keeps an eye on the priest's flock, and moves to place himself between them and the exit.


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 5
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix sighs as he predicts that combat was imminent. In such a small space, he knew he would need to guard himself from a potential big crowd of attackers. A set of armor made of light appears on him in resemblance to a medium set of armor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Using two points from the arcane reservoir to use armored mask as a standard action and then as an immediate action, gain the extra effect from it. For a total +6 to AC.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar draws his bow and cast shield on himself while moving to block any other exits.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Draw weapon and cast shield (+4 AC) on self.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

At the priest's derogatory response, Grimgor bristled.  Why ye little puffed shirt arse ... Ah'll box yer ears if'n ye speak tha way to me Cap'n again!  But suddenly amidst a shout of "LIAR" his companions leapt into action drawing weapons.  The Captain went as far as to knee the priest in the nether regions and smash his nose with her elbow.  

Uncertain what they saw, Grimgor raised the pike he had been leaning on and settled into a defensive stance.
_OOC - Entering defensive focus ... threaten's 20' and he has up to five attacks of opportunity

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

A brief scuffle breaks out, Lara punching the priest solidly disrupting his spell as he spits out a tooth. Swearing he looks at her... *"You hit me, you hit me in my own Temple. The Gods will curse you, you fool!"* he shouts at her. Most of the parishioners move to leave the exit getting busy as they crowd out until its only the dapper young priest and three of his acolytes, 2 young men and a young woman left.

he snarls a curse in a language that no-one recognises before shaking his head. *"If the fool was trying to carry a Slaad egg within him then that is his won fault and he paid for his stupidity. I did not request anything like that."* His voice is sharp and angry but he appears to be telling the truth. *"You have no proof of any wrong doing, you are not of this town and the Governer is my ally... now leave before we take steps to remove you.."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona doesn't put down his swords. He ponder the priest's words._ "He may be truthful on the specifics, but he speaks life a guilty man. And as an oppressor. We will have the truth from Feres' own lips tomorrow morning, but will that be soon enough? We have shown our hand, and the men may be enemies. Life and death are still balanced on the edge"._


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

_"If your little cult or that damn fool the governor cross me or my crews again I promise there won't be a next time."_ Lara threatens in tones leaden enough to anchor the _Nixie_, poking the priest with the tip of her sword to emphasize her seriousness.

Intimidate (1d20+12)[*14*]

"I think we're done here," she announces to the room at large. "Buy anything you need and report back aboard ship. I don't intend to stay a moment longer than we have to. And if the governor wants our help for anything he can forget it."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor stood silent for a moment as Lara stormed out.  He motioned for the others to depart as well, before he turned back to the man and his acolytes.  With his pike in hand, he shook his head slowly.  Ah told ye what would happen if ye spoke t'me Cap'n tha' way agin.  The shaft of the pike snapped out, stopping a hair's breath from the side of the priest's head.  

"But praps yer just daft.  Or in too deep fer yer own good.  If'n there be sumtin' dark in dis temple or town and yer wishin' fer a way out, speak now, lad.  Otherwise, ye'll be wishin' thCap'n was th'worst o' yer problems."  Grimgor's gaze took in all those still remaining, his offer/threat extended to all present.
_OOC - Trying to give him a chance with some dwarven diplomacy.  Diplomacy - (1d20+13)[32] ... with Sense Motive - (1d20+12)[31] to gauge the honesty of any response.

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

Tygar stays to bear witness of the reaction and blocking the exit that Kona did not block to add the intimidation factor.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix nods to the given instructions and decides to go forth with his plan on looking with the alchemists for healing and defensive stuff that they may possess. No point in staying in any longer but still as a precaution, he decides to keep on the magically conjured armor just in case something else crossed his path.

----------


## DrK

The priest quivers at the threats from Lara (whether from fear or indignation its hard to tell (apart from Grimgor who can tell its rage!)). As the others filter out Grimgor makes an impassioned speech to them, and although the priest seems mollified the dwarf does see one of them acolytes nod to a door at the back and make a sign as if to say "I'll meet you out back..."

As you all troop it left up to Grimgor if he wishes to head around the back of the Temple or not as the priest shakes his head, grumbling angrily about "outlanders" coming to their island paradise and causing trouble.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor left, heading for around the back.  He whispered to the others outside, _Ah'll be back ... one o' them younglings wants t'speak._  With that done, he went to see what the acolyte had to say. 
_OOC - Figured I should let the team know where I was headed in case they kill me!

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## RCgothic

Lara takes a deep breath to calm herself. And then she takes another one, before sheathing her still-drawn rapier.

"Ok Grimgor, good catch. That sounds worth investigating. You take the lead and I'll try not to shout at them."

----------


## Yas392

Tygar follows behind. 

*"I will back you two from a distance if things took a wrong turn. I do not want to let this shield spell go to waste."*

----------


## DrK

Grimgor and Lara head into the alley, Tygar hanging around nearby with the others in case trouble brews. As they gather in the shadows behind the church the acolyte slips out of a window dropping into the street, starting slightly at the armed dwarf. Pausing she looks at and takes a deep breath. *"Hello friend dwarf..."* she pauses, clearly scared before taking a deep breath before continuing. *"The priest lies! He does not follow any of the true gods, instead he worships some creature from beyond the spheres a thing of chaos and the outer realms. He has been trying to tempt us all to follow him and with the power its brought him h has the governor in thrall. I need away from this. Please take me away.."*

She pulls at Grimgor's armoured sleep as she speaks. *"He'll sacrifice me to his dark gods if he knows I've spoken out against him. Please I am named Tara, I can sew, I can sing and am a passable scribe. take me with you when you sail."*

----------


## RCgothic

Lara's angry demeanor quickly changes to concern and then alarm as Tara tells her story.

"Damn him! Of course we'll keep you safe aboard _The Wyvern_!" Lara says, moving forward to reassure her. "There's always writing and sewing to be done aboard ship. You can be assistant to our purser Kelsey Townsend. The pay is 5sp per day, plus basic needs taken care of and a share of my portion of any prizes we take. You'll be ok with us Tara!"

Turning thoughtful, Lara ponders what to do next. "And of course Avner would be with the governor," she says with exasperation. "I'll bet he needs rescuing. Much as I'd like to leave him in it, I wouldn't feel good about sailing off without putting a stop to this nonsense, but I'll admit that was exactly what I'd planned until a moment ago."

"Tell me Tara, how strong is the priest? I got the impression I could have ended him just now, but now he'll know to be wary. Are there any times that would be best to confront him?"

"And what do you guys think we should do?" Lara asks the rest of the party.

----------


## Yas392

*"We should take her with us. Another potential healer would be useful if I can develop her into one in my spare time."*

Tygar's expression is certain.

*"Observe him. Study his behavior. Study his tactics. Find out what we know about him. We should know him in and out before we engage him. And if he sees one of his acolyte missing, he might expose his weaknesses and show some of his cards. As a fellow clergyman, I have an incentive to protect our own after seeing the gore on deck."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
*"I disagree. Blades have been bared. The priest is allied with the governor. I think time is against us. The priest will mobilize forces, given the opportunity".* Kona ponders for a moment.* "I will not be leaving this island while this man is still in charge of a congregation"*.


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Tara looks relieved and almost wilts into Lara's arms as the Captain offers her a place aboard the Wyvren. *"Thanks to you. ALl the Gods' blessing upon you. I am happy,  I would have fled and worked for just room and board so you are most kind."* At Tygar and the others she shrugs a little. *"He is powerful. Certainly more powerful than the Father who led the Abadaran church in Sasserine where I am from. Others have spoken of him cursing those who doubt him and calling things from beyond the realms into this plane."*

_From what she describes you'd reckon he can access level 3/4 spells at least...._

At the mention of Avner she shakes her head. *"The noble you speak of.. he will be dining with the Governer this evening, but the Father. his Temple is under the governer's manse. A place of danger and evil. But also they intend to sacrifice your young nobleman. When the father wishes to speak with the beings from those realms he needs blood to open the Star Stellae. He will not take more from the town. Most live in fear or will quietly support him. But there is an upspoken agreement now not to reap more from the town. But outlanders are fair game."* 

She glances back at the Temple. *"As the bird man says I cannot go back. He will see if I have gone missing and he will come for me. Please can I hide on your ship. he may suspect but he will not move openly against you since you defeated the Slaad demon."*

----------


## RCgothic

"_Gods damnit Avner_!" Lara swears as Tara confirms her suspicions, rubbing the bridge of her nose to dispel a rapidly developing stress headache.

"Ok, this is officially a rescue, and I agree with Kona we need to do something. But first I think we need to go back to the ships and set signals to recall all hands. With everyone back aboard nobody else will be endangered. We can explain the situation to Lieutenant Alden and Lady Lavinia and make sure Tara here is safe. Then later we'll gate crash the governor's dinner, put an end to their schemes, and maybe lord Meravanchi will even be grateful."

----------


## Yas392

Tygar nods at Kona's answer.

*"Fair point."*

He widens his eyes as Tara gives a trove of information about their enemy and the Captain based a rescue mission around that.

*"If we are going in for a big fight, perhaps we should restock before we go for our man. We should split to save time. Some of us can escort Tara to the ship while some of us can restock for the crew. Time is, after all, precious, with this new information."*

----------


## RCgothic

"I think we have enough time for that," Lara agrees. "Just as long as we're all regrouped before dinnertime."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor listened quietly to Tara's story, the words ringing true and filled with fear and relief.  He let the Captain address her directly and accept her offer, but when the words turned to thoughts of what to do next, he stepped forward.  He spoke quietly, uncertain what ears might be around trying to listen in on their conversations.  _Welcome aboard, lass ... ye did well t'tell us 'bout yer dark priest.  

Cap'n, seein' how we'll be dealin' with this arse, mebbe we kin be tricky.  Gather th'crew, set sail in a huff.  Come back t'night 'n save th'day._ 

He pondered for a moment, then added, _"We could e'en ask 'round t'town fer allies ..."_ 
_OOC - Thinking we head fake the priest and have both ships take off, or leave Lavinia's ship behind as we take off to 'scout' ahead, with rumors of how the Captain won't spend another minute in this town.  Then we either sneak back (or leave the majority of us hidden somewhere) so we can crash the party later.  This may be our opportunity to officially remove the governor from leadership and install Avner as the new leader ... might mend old bridges and give us an ally here (while getting him off our ship).  

Canvasing spots in town for allies might be useful, but could also endanger our mission ... so risk vs reward.

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

As the crew deal with the escort and shopping before the big battle, Tygar purchases a Pearl of Power (1st), Talisman of Beneficial Winds, Scroll of Magic Circle Against Evil and Ghost Salt. He gets more normal arrows from the ship's vault and blanches 10 of them.

----------


## CasualViking

[QUOTE=CasualViking;25569323]
*Kona the Illuminator*
*"So. We will leave town, but only as a ruse, yes?"*, Kona asks back at the ship. *"We will be sneaking back under cover of darkness, to eliminate this wicked priest and his allies. Yes? *I* will certainly be doing so".* 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Its a busy afternoon as the crew and the both ships do a fair amount of replenishment. Despite the chaos at the docks there is still fruits and pigs and sheep to be slaughtered and salted and great barrels of water (and smaller barrels of strong rum) to be lifted aboard the _Sea Wyvren_ and the _Nixie_. Then as the tide starts streaming out, both ships straining at their anchors in the late afternoon tropical sun the sails are hoisted and the ships sails are raised and both ships cruise away into the blue sea once more. The crew aboard the _Sea Wyvren_ breathing a great sigh of relief at Avner being left behind, even if no-one is quite sure if the noble was aware of their departure or not (although the bulk of the crew don't care.)


As the sun drops into the horizon and the moons cast a dull light across the ocean the orders are given to tack North against the tradewinds and soon the bulk of the island looms back into view. The crew are surprised, many loking on with curiosity as the jolly boat is lowered into the water and half a dozen of the crew man the oars an pull over the waves leaving a phosphorescent swirl of plankton behind them. Gracefully surfing the tropical swell there is a soft crunch as the dinghy slides ono the beach some 2 miles from the town and the docks. The palm trees swaying in the breeze as the heroes leap ashore leaving the boat waiting in the pale moonlight. A few of the sailors looking up at the stars and toasting their dwarven friend who had died this day. 

_Players, heroes... You are 2 miles from the town (~30 minute walk) then you can try and raid the mansion if that is still the plan? 
How do you plan to move through the beach/jungle area? Casting lights or using the star light?_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona dims his ever-present glowing orb to no more than the glow of a single candle, and heads across the sand, towards the jungle. The wily bird makes no sound, and his dark blue robes and black feathers seem to blend into the shadows. 

_Kona has low-light vision._ 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

"I can't see very much in the darkness," Lara says. "Those who can should take the lead, we'll follow along as best we can. The moonlight should be enough."

----------


## Yas392

Tygar fills a vial with seawater transforming the liquid into a makeshift potion of cure light wounds when the group is about to launch their attacks. He loads his magic circle against evil and makeshift potion into his spring loaded sheathes.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



"I can cast some invisibility magic if required though just for a maximum of three times. I also can increase the size and power of anyone if required." Felix explain to the rest thinking about which magical spells might come up handy in this situation.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar also uses the his pearl to recall his shield spell before the party departs.

*"So where are starting?"*

----------


## DrK

Following the sharp eyed Kenku the party move through the night time jungle skirting the beach. Although the jungle sounds are loud you are fortunate that at least this night nothing moves to strike you. Indeed for many of you a strange feeling of unease can be felt, a faint sense of wrongness in the air like an alien presence somewhere just beyond your sight that has quelled the wild life and indeed the town. Gong around the farms and small holds on the edge of the town you can see lights blazing behind shuttered windows but no sounds of music or merriment.

THe governor's mansion, as befits his high status, sits in some manicured grounds some half mile from town. Its an impressive structure with to wings and large glass windows - expensive and hard to get in such a remote locale! A few stray lights trickle from the upper floors but nothing is lit on the lower floors and near the doors you can see a couple of guards from where you are crouched in the bushes a couple of hundred feet back into the woods staring across the lawn and small water features in the front lawn. The feeling of wrongness here is stronger, especially for Tygar and Felix with their magical attunement

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor trudged through the night, know stealth was not his strong suit, but at least his night sight was a benefit to the group.  He let Kona scout ahead, keeping an eye on the bird-man as the rest of them followed.  As they approached the mansion, he fidgeted slightly, some tickling at the back of his neck bothering him.  After a moment, he nodded towards the guards and whispered, _Kin one o' ye make it quiet round them?  Best not raise the alarm too quickly ... _ 
_OOC - Sorry y'all ... I was considering some purchases but couldn't think of anything in particular.  If possible, we can always use silence to help our approach ... any chance someone can cast it?  If not, Grim would spring for a scroll.  Or even a partial wand ... Or a stone / coin with it case permanently on there (if possible).  

As for the situation, I think it's best any sneakies try to deal with the guards right away, with those of us who are louder either charging in or firing from afar.  If we managed to buy something to generate silence (or someone knows the spell) then I suggest we use that.  Grim will use one of his divine gifts to grant himself a blessing before combat.   

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

*"No. I have not prepare silence today."*

Armed with his bow in one hand, Tygar casts Barkskin (50 minutes; +2 Natural AC) on himself once Kona returns and before the group commence their break in.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Feeling that something might be "off", Felix decides to cast his detect magic spell. He doesnt say anything to the others hoping to first find out what the odd feeling was. Or at the very least hopefully find its source. 

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting detect magic

----------


## Yas392

Tygar's eyes glow blue as he scans the area Felix did not cover as well as keeping vigil on his surroundings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic.

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona circles around the building, keeping the guards at a distance. Then, if the coast is clear, he starts up the back side of the building, before securing the rope and letting it down for the others to climb. 
_Kona has low-light vision._ 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Kona circles the manor house once and see's an additional two entrances around the back, one a set of stairs leading down to the basement/storage floor and the second leading into what you presume would be a kitchen of sorts, although unusually from a manor house it looks quiet. Returning to the front the main entrance is a large porticoed double door with a pair of men standing to attention by it, long halberds slanted on their shoulders, although from the slumping against the wall you all wonder how alert they might be. Felix looks at the house and can feel conjuration magic in the air, a thick tang of it. Although being so far from the house he cannot get anymore details (_i.e. You are more than 60ft away)_.   

Looking at the mansion further you can all see that the lower floors seem devoid of any lights or life, but a few candles twinkle between locked shutters on the upper floors.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix decides to inform his companions about his little discory. It wasnt much yet but it could still be something good to keep in mind. "There is some sort of conjuration magic on the house. I am not sure about what it does yet. We should be careful."

----------


## Yas392

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Anything from Tygar? He looked at the area Felix did not cover.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona tests the kitchen door. If it is unlocked, he sneaks in *stealth* - (1d20+15)[*28*]. If it is locked, he instead clambers up the wall to to test the shutters on the middle fllors, intending to sneak in that way. 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Tygar joins Felix in scanning the building but again, the same as for the wizard struggles to get close enough to the house without crossing the open lawn. As the party crouch down waiting and watching the small bird man crosses to the kitchen door like a shadow ducking low and hopping from bush to bush.
Reaching the kitchen door he finds that the door is indeed unlocked, a storage shed near the door also likewise open. The store contains hanging cuts of meat that with the thick stone walls and salt keep cool enough and when the door to the kitchen is pushed open Konas keen beast eyes gazing over the pantry  beyond sees the packed shelves with bags of flour, grains and baskets of squash, coconuts and plantain. Behind the pantry the door opens into the servants quarters where a maze of corridors surround a central stairway leading upstairs and down a narrow corridor scuffs from barrels on the floor suggest there will be some stairs leading down to a cellar

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona calls up his sphere of candlelight just inside the doorway to signal the party. As he makes visual contact with them, he proceeds up the main stairs, carefully keeping to the side and using the bannister to avoid putting too much weight on the floorboards. 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

THe rest of the party can carefully sneak up to the back of the manor house entering the crammed and stuff pantry, enjoying the faint tang of apples and warm smell of baking. Kona still sneaking ahead ghosts quietly up the stairs to what is the main hallway above, the main entrance way from the front raised slightly. Kona reaches the top of the stairs and can peer into the main hallway. Its impressive, a vaulted arched ceiling some 30ft above you, the vaulted arch decorated with paintings of all manner of strange jungle beasts that Kona would assume must be local. Large tapestries or screens of stretched fabric with more depictions of jungle and volcanic terrain suggest that the Governer is a fan of the local area. 

*Spoiler: Perception DC22*
Show


In about a third of the pictures there are whispers of more strange creatures, a hidden tentacle caressing a bird, an eye peering from the bushes with a vertical pupil, a comet in the skyline with tiny figures visible atop its surface adding a slightly alien feel to the images.




From the hallway large double doors head to the left and right into the east and west wings and a pair of curved stairways head up into the next level with heavy banisters and carpeted stairs.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
In Kona's experience, the master of such a house will always choose the top floor, so he continues upwards.  


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix, with Isaac perked on his shoulder, keeping moving at the very last part of the party. He isnt sure about the whole situation but thinks Kon might be on the right track about the owner´s room being upstairs.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar lags behind a bit to stealth himself as the party sneaks upstairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Stealth:* (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

Heading upstairs though the hallway Tygar and Felix can feel the magical sense of wrongness diminishing slightly as they ascend the stairs. The top of marble stairs an impressive corridor of whitewashed brickwork decorated with large portraits of the Governer in various heroic (and extremely unlikely) situations with a rather generous interpretation of his physique. The corridors branch out to the left and right. Double doors dominating the end of the rigght hand corridor (and two side doors) whilst to the left there are 6 doors leading off the corridor. 

You'd guess that the master suite is to the right and the guest rooms are likely to the left (with presumably some of the rooms leading to others parts of manses' upstairs rooms).

----------


## RCgothic

"I'm not sure this is the right way," Lara comments about the sense of wrongness diminishing. "We should look for a way down."

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor nodded at Lara's comments, whispering, _Aye, Cap'n 'as the right o' it.  If'n it be a party, ballroom's best bet.  If'n it be a sacrifice, basement seems more'n likely ... _  He stood with his weapon at the ready, eyes darting back and forth as he tried to listen for sounds of revelry ... or debauchery.
_OOC - @DrK Never got feedback on whether a scroll or partial wand with Silence was available.  

Perception - (1d20+14)[24] Grimgor will follow at a far enough distance to avoid screwing up the scouts.  
Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Silver Crane Waltz (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Enduring Shell, Throwing Thunder
Stances: *Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight])*; Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Felix agrees on the assessment. "Yes, the mgic is diminishing from this. Whatever its soucre might be, must be downstairs."

----------


## Yas392

Tygar nods.

*"Rituals are commonplace underground. Rituals on the surface are rare without the setting being sequestered, altar-like or doomed."*

The cleric will read the scroll of _Magic Circle Against Evil_ the moment Kona or Grimgor detects the mastermind as in their descent to the basement/underground.

----------


## CasualViking

[QUOTE=CasualViking;25622466]
*Kona the Illuminator*
_"Huh. This doesn't feel like the right way"_, Kona whispers. He turns around, and starts heading down, down, down. 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DrK

Following the little fast steps of the kenku downstairs Kona can find a set of stairs down from the kitchen quarters. The stairs plunge down into the basement ending a short corridor where a trio of stout "normal looking" wooden doors are marked with mundane titles like "stores" and "wine cellar" but at the far end of the corridor a heavy thick red velvet curtain blocks the view of the end of the corridor. A quick peek around the edge of it reveals a heavy iron bound door with reinforced iron vambraces and a stout lock.

----------


## Yas392

Tygar looks around with glowy blue eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Perception:* (1d20+7)[*21*]

Cast _Detect Magic_.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(4) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix decides to asisst in the magical searching endeavor. Bettween the two, there were more chances of getting to a more accurate analysis.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Also casting detect magic.

----------


## RCgothic

"Pretty sure what we want is behind this door," Lara comments. "Is anyone good at lockpicking, or are we going to have to smash it?"

----------


## DrK

To the magical senses of the priest and the arcanist both can detect a heady mixture of abjurant magics and conjurative magics. For both of the it reminiscent of the tang that summoning rituals would deliver with protective circles to bind the beasts and powerful conjuration effects As Lara looks at the door it appears to be locked with a stout lock... For the other two they cannot detect any magical auras coming off the door.

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona looks around the circle of shaking heads. *"Well. It seems that this door gets to fulfill its purpose, then. But I am not sure that leaving to deal with the priest first and then returning will actually yield better results. I suggest we embrace misfortune and start breaking down this door. That, or we hide and wait".* 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: , Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Minute Hand (boost), Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: Elemental Strike,  Flash of Insight (boost)  
Animus: 1
Illumination: 2
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Listening to the discussion it was quickly apparent there were no sneak thiefs in the group, even if the bird man moved like one.  With a grunt, he hefted his hammer and moved towards the door.  _Keep it quiet ifn ye can _ 

Settling into a hunching stance, Grimgor slowly raised his hammer then brought it down upon the lock, hoping there wasnt a magical ward on it  
_OOC - Primal Warrior stance, Greater Snapping Turtle maneuver, power attack.  Dam - (7d6+9)[26], ignores DR

Effects: Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (26)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5 (+7) W +8  Init +4 (+8) Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Enduring Shell, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

Grimgor advances towards the door hefting the heavy double handed hammer. With a single deliberate strike the hammer strikes the junction between the two doors and with a massive splintering sound the crossbar shatters and the twin doors swing open. The room beyond is a scene of chaos. A low ceilinged room with a barrel like ceiling stretsch some 40ft long and some 30ft wide. In two loose rows a half dozen people are bowed low on their knee's in faded yellow robes chanting in a strange tongue (_Aklo)_ and ahead of them a strange series of symbols is makred on the floor in what looks like powdered silver. Also at the far end of the room is a blood stained lump of dark rock shackled to which is the noble you have all come to hate! Although currently the young man is semiconcious, eyes rolles back in his head and a drug addled expression on his face as he has clearly been dosed with something. Beside him, stripped to the waist revealing his corpulent rolls of fat and strange shifting tatoos that seem to writhe and wriggle on his obese stomach and chest is the governer clutching a stone knife above the noble's neck. 

In the circle though is a strange "thing", a mass of flesh and faces and claws, writhing as its seems to be crawling through a rift in reality. A strange humming gibbering sound breaking through as you crash through the door. 



_OOC

Heroes have the suprise round. Know (Dungeoneering) can help ID the thing in the circle that is 30ft from the door. The governer is 40ft from the door. The six cultists are 10ft and 20ft for the first and second row of 3

All players may have a suprise action and then take their round 1 actions 
_

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*

Kona takes a gliding step in besides Grimgor, his swords already singing through the specific kata that unleashes--- a blast of lightning and a deafening crack of thunder. He peers at the bound nobleman. _"I see. A fool as well as a pompous ****. But... if being a pompous fool was a capital crime, the world would be a barren wasteland. I hardly think I could claim to never have been one. We should save his unworthy life"._ 
_.
5' step for position, swift to increase Illumination, Lance of Power to hit as many targets (not the noble) as possible. 30' line, electricity damage - (7d6+4)[22] + deafened 3 rounds, reflex DC 16 partial. Maneuver gained: (1d3)[1]
_


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Minute Hand (boost)
Maneuvers Readied: , Flick of the Wrist (Strike), Elemental Strike,    
Animus: 2
Illumination: 4
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 5' bright light, 10' normal, allies within 15' do +1 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## Yas392

As soon as he detects something from the door that has circle reminisce of ritual circles, he reads the scroll of _Magic Circle against Evil_. The moment Grimgor opens the door, Tygar casts _Shield_ on himself (surprise round) before casting _Spiritual Weapon_, targeting the Governor, moving away to behind a cover.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spiritual Weapon vs Governor:* (1d20+6)[*19*]

*Force Damage:* (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## RCgothic

Seeing Avner at the mercy of the governor, Lara jumps up on the pews and runs forward across their backs to leap to his defence!

*Spoiler*
Show

 Surprise action:
Acrobatics (1d20+11)[*22*] plus Derring Do (1 Panache) (3d6)[*1*][*4*][*4*](9) 1d6 but exploding d6s.

Round one: move and attack governor (1d20+11)[*24*] damage (1d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*

Following the lightning, Kona pounces on the cultist, laying into them with his swords. The glow of his floating orb continues to increase, bathing most of the room in light as bright as the midday sun.

One cultist - Rapid Strike
**attack* - (1d20+9)[*10*], *damage* - (1d10+6)[*16*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*12*]
**attack* - (1d20+9)[*23*], *damage* - (1d10+6)[*9*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*16*]

Another or same - Minute hand (swift action)
**attack* - (1d20+7)[*18*], *damage* - (1d10+6)[*7*]+*electricity* - (2d6+5)[*13*]

*manuver granted* - (1d2)[*2*]


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Minute Hand (boost),Elemental Strike,
Maneuvers Readied: , Flick of the Wrist (Strike),     
Animus: 4
Illumination: 6
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 30' bright light, 60' normal, allies within 15' do +5 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: Resources*
Show


Arcane reservoir: 3
Spells: 0(6) 1(2) 2(3)
Spells prepared
0: Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Arcane Mark, Acid Splash, Read Magic
1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Endure Elements, Burning hands
2:Invisibility, Protection from arrows



Felix isnt exactly feeling it against the enemy. While he asks for Issac for information on the creature, he decides to cast a protection spell on himself. Then, he goes and casts it again on Tygar. It would be better if they got some defense if they ended up targeted by the creature. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Isaac the familiar Knowledge roll (dungeon): (1d20+8)[*15*]

Casting in both surprise round and normal round Protection against evil on himself and Tygar.

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Bursting open the door, the scene was straight out of a horror story.  Fortunately, Grimgor rarely feared such tales, and they had come expecting trouble.  "Les go, boys 'n gurls!  Bring th'pain t'these fools!"
Swinging his hammer around his head, he released it with a mighty roar of effort as it flew towards the governor.  Even as the hammer flew, he started rushing towards the monster, pulling free his pike as he shouted, *"Watch tha' beatie's reach!  An' ware those lads in the pews!"*
_Surprise  - Swift action to use encouraging roar (+2 att / dam for all allies, 3 rounds); standard - Throwing Thunder, to launch his hammer as a ranged weapon at the governor.  Range increment is 20', adds 2d6 dam, if it successfully hits, target makes a DC16 Ref save or is knocked prone.  Attack - (1d20+7)[10], Damage - (1d12+4)[16]+Thunder - (2d6)[3].  If governor is considered 'in melee' (i.e., -4 to attack), then attack will go against the monster, I suppose.  

Round 1 - Swift action - Defending the Pride (+4 AC AC for all allies, 3 rounds), charge the monster while drawing the pike (magic weapon), with power attack while in Primal Warrior Stance.  Charge attack - (1d20+10)[20], Damage - (4d6+11)[19]

Effects: encouraging roar (+2 att/dam, 2 rounds); defending the pride (+4 AC, 3 rounds) Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale], allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (28)   CMB/D +7/18 
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## DrK

As the doors swing open to reveal poor Avner about to be sacrificed and the amorphouse horrific thing slowly forming in the heart of the temple the cultists whirl around, hands reaching for weapons at the their belts and the Governer snarling a angry look of bitter hatred at you all as what appears to be a small tentacle appears to unwrap from around his neck and slither back into his open shirt. 

Kona clashes his swords together and with a crackle of lightning a sheet of electricity strikes 2 cultsists and the monster, a sizzle of ozone and the smell of burning flesh starting in the room.  Behind him Tygar and Felix release a great cloud of arcane and divine protective spells as glowing shimmering shields of magic wards spring up around half the party before a glowing mace of strange spirtual force appears beside the governer smashing into him. 

Even as the mage and priest do that Lara, Grimgor and Kona rush into the attack. A spinning massive hammer flies across the room hurled by the dwarf but clanging off  a pew before the dwarf charges forward down the middle of the cultists with a great pair of war cries and impales the gibbering monster. Kona steps up behind him reaching the line of the cultists and in a pair flashing blades cuts down one of them. Lara, leaps over the cultists, vaulting over them all and then stabs at the governer leaving him with a deep gash in his left thigh. 


The cultists scatter, 2 converging on Grimgor, and 3 spinning and attacking Kona (as the kenku blocks their path out and access to the mage and priest). The governer steps back away from Lara intoning strange alien words that ring in her ears, her blood pressure rising as she can feel her body freezing in place. The massive monster oozes towards grimgor, amorphously sliding along and around the war pike, little mouths reaching out to latch onto his hands and arms as it fills the room with strange alien burbling sounds that slowly fill and interfere with everyone's minds!

_OOC

Cultists Vs Kona  drawing strange 3 bladed funky looking daggers
(1d20+5)[20] dam (1d4+1)[4]
(1d20+5)[23] dam (1d4+1)[3]
(1d20+5)[7] dam (1d4+1)[3]

Cultists vs Grimgor
(1d20+5)[7] dam (1d4+1)[5]
(1d20+5)[8] dam (1d4+1)[4]

Governer vs Lara
5ft step away
Draw a rune inscribed kukri
Cast Hold Person DC 16 WILL or paralysed

Monster
ALL: DC 13 WILL or confused (as the spell for 1 round)
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[24] dam (1d4+2)[5]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[23]
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[18] dam (1d4+2)[5]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[13]
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[11] dam (1d4+2)[6]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[24]
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[12] dam (1d4+2)[6]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[17]
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[15] dam (1d4+2)[6]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[18]
Gibbering mouths (1d20+6)[19] dam (1d4+2)[5]  CMB for grapple (1d20+7)[23]


_


*Spoiler: HPs*
Show



       Gov 3
       GM 15
C1 11  C2   C3
C4 22  C5   C6

----------


## Starbin

*Grimgor Ghoulsbane*, Dwarven Warder

Grimgor ignores the two cultists rushing him, brushing them aside easily as he waited for the creature to attack.  When it did surge forward, several mouths appeared and began to shriek as they reached towards the dwarf hungrily while the beast bore down up on him.  But even as the mouths attempt to find purchase on the savvy dwarf, he avoided all the bites.  However, the shrill screaming was overwhelming, and Grimgor found himself shouting back, anything to drown out the sound.  *"Ah'll be eatin' pies t'night, huzzah!  Huzzah!  Oi, Ah'll be eatin' pies t'night, huzzah, huzzah!  Ah'll be eatin' pies t'night, and drinkin' ale til' mornin' light, oi Ah'll be eatin pies t'night, huzzah, huzzah!"*

_Round 2 - Failed vs scream, so confused (babble) for one round.  As I see it, all the attacks missed Grimgor, so no grapples, right?

PS - attacks of opportunity?  just in case ... 
AOO vs C1 - (1d20+10)[14], Damage - (4d6+11)[22]
AOO vs C2 - (1d20+10)[21], Damage - (4d6+11)[20]
AOO vs monster - (1d20+10)[21], Damage - (4d6+11)[28]

Effects: encouraging roar (+2 att/dam [morale] to allies w/in 30', 1 rounds); defending the pride (+4 AC [morale] to allies w/in 60', 2 rounds); Aegis (+3 AC / +2 Will save [morale] to allies w/in 10); Primal Warrior (see below); Darkvision 60_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

HP 55   AC 24 (28)   CMB/D +7/18 (+1)
F +6  R +5  W +8  Init +4  Move 20
Skills: Perception +14; Diplomacy +13; Sense motive +12; Acrobatics +6; Religion +6; Climb/Swim +2 (+7 w/o armor); Craft-Weapons/Armor +5; Bluff +5; Intimidate +3
*Spoiler: Known maneuvers*
Show

Encouraging Roar (B; w/in 30 +2 att/dam, 3rnds), Defending the Pride (B; w/in 60 +4 AC, 3rnds), Enduring Shell (C; add shield to Fort/Ref saves), Warning Roar (C; use Dip check vs at attack to protect ally w/in 60), Panthera on the Hunt (w/charge, gain +2 att/dam, no AOO), Tactical Strike (add 1d6 dam; with successful att, ally gets free 10 move), Bronze Lancet Charge (w/charge, add 1d6 dam; no AOO), Piercing Strike (gain 5 reach, can attack 2 adjacent targets), Throwing Thunder (throw weapon, add 2d6 dam, DC16 Ref or target is prone), Greater Snapping Turtle (add 3d6, ignore DR)

Readied Maneuvers: Encouraging Roar, Defending the Pride, Warning Roar, Greater Snapping Turtle, Throwing Thunder
Stances: Silver Crane Waltz (+4 Init; +2 Ref/AC [insight]); Running Hunters Stance (+10 move, gain scent); *Primal Warrior Stance (+1 size for CMD/B, vs size-based attacks - weapon counts as +2 sizes; ignore diff terrain when charging)*
Divine Gift (War): 5/5
Weapons: Dwarven pike (+8, 2d6+4, x3/20); Lucern hammer (+8, 1d12+3, x2/20)
Armiger's Mark: 6 marks per day (can maintain up to 7)

----------


## Yas392

Tygar attempts to resist the effect. His spiritual weapon continues to attack the Governor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Will Save vs DC 13:* (1d20+6)[*18*] (If the creature is evil, no need to make save and he is immune via Magic Circle)

----------


## CasualViking

*Kona the Illuminator*
Kona looks quizically at Grimgor's ravings. Sensing that something is wrong he hurries over to deal a terrible blow to one of the cultits attacking his ally. _Ally? No. Friend_. As he does so, he lets his mind flow out and touch Grimgor's, sharing purpose with the raving dwarf.  

_Energy Strike, 1 animus, on one of the cultists threatening Grimgor. Accepting AoOs if necessary. attack - (1d20+11)[21], dam - (1d10+13)[17]+(1d6)[4]+electricity - (2d6+5)[10] +Ref DC 16 vs prone. Assuming that hits, swift Flash of Insight to allow Grimgor a new save._ 


*Spoiler: STATS*
Show



Maneuvers granted: Lance of Power (Strike), Rapid Strike, Flash of Insight (boost), Minute Hand (boost),Elemental Strike, Flick of the Wrist (Strike),
Maneuvers Readied: ,      
Animus: 4
Illumination: 8
Active Element: Air
Stance: Elemental Flux

*Quick stats
*Soul Candle: 30' bright light, 60' normal, allies within 15' do +5 electricity damage. 
AC 22, touch 18, FF 14, CMD 21. HP 36/36
Perception +13, low-light vision
Sense Motive +13
Knowledge (Martial) +10

----------


## RCgothic

Lara freezes in place, her will dominated by the governor's spell.

----------


## Yas392

In response to Lara's stillness, Tygar takes out his scroll of remove paralysis, 5 ft stepping forward if needed to read it to undo Lara's paralysis.

----------


## DrK

Some chaos breaks out inside the narrow chamber as Grimgor whirls skwering one of the cultists that attacks him before starting to babble incoherently, Kona rushes to assist him slashing a cultist near enough in half as he does so, and he blesses Grimgor with sanity once more! By the Governer the Captain hears Tygar's distant words and is shaken free from the hold the governer had placed over her mind!

_Kona's reroll means Grimgor avoids the confusion and can take a turn. His AoO killed a cultist
Tygar's timely scroll use unparalyses Lara so she can take a full turn as well please_





*Spoiler: HPs*
Show


Gov 8
GM 36
C1 11 C2 C3
C4 22  C5 C6

----------


## RCgothic

Lara shakes off the paralysis with the aid of Tygar's intervention, her expression becoming one of fury as she attempts to run the governor through!

"If you're going begfor your life, you'd better start now!" she curses at him.

*Spoiler*
Show


5ft step

Attack (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (1d6+15)[*19*] (using 1 Panache to double my precise strike bonus). 4/6 remaining.
If a 26 confirms, that's *30* total, plus regain 1 Panache (5/6).

Hits, so use swift action to intimidate (menacing swordplay) (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------

